# Knitting Tea Party, 18th August, 2017



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

* Tea Party, 18 August, 2017* by Poledra.

I hope that we hear that Sam has gained more weight and is doing quite well.

Hi everyone, starting a new week already, since it's cold and wet in the Southern Hemisphere and heading into cool and damp in the Northern Hemisphere, I thought that some foods that suit us all for this short period where we are all in about the same weather would be good.

Since cool and damp means soup, chili, and stews, I thought that a sourdough starter would be a great place to start.

Sourdough Starter from Allrecipes.com
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/8392/sourdough-starter

*Ingredients:*
1(.25oz/) package active dry yeast
2 Cups/ warm water
2 Cups/ all purpose flour

*Directions:*
In a non-metallic bowl, mix yeast, water, and flour and cover loosely.
Leave in a warm place to ferment for 4-8 days. Depending on humidity and temperature in kitchen, times may vary. Place on cookie sheet in case of overflow and check on occasionally.

When mixture is bubbly and has a pleasant sour smell, it's ready to use. If it has a pink, orange, or other strange color to it, THROW IT OUT, and start over. Keep starter in fridge, covered, until ready to use.

When you use starter, always replace with equal parts of flour and water and a pinch of sugar, so if you use one cup of starter, replace with one cup of water, one cup of flour and a pinch of sugar. Mix well and leave on counter until bubbly again, then refrigerate. If a clear to brown liquid has accumulated on top, don't worry, just mix it back in, it's an alcohol liquid that happens with fermentation and will cook off when baked.

Sourdough Chocolate Cake
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/7671/sourdough-chocolate-cake

*Ingredients:*
2/3 cup shortening
1 2/3 cups white sugar
3 eggs
1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
2/3 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
1 cup sourdough starter
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup cold water
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

*Directions*
Sift together flour, cocoa, soda, baking powder, and salt.
Cream shortening, sugar, and eggs. 
Blend in sourdough starter. 
Add sifted ingredients slowly to creamed mixture, beating until smooth. 
Stir in water and vanilla, and mix well. 
Pour batter into greased and floured 9 x 13 inch pan.
Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 35 minutes, or until done.

Autumn Beef Stew with Apple, Onion, and Roasted Garlic
Rachel Ray

*Ingredients*
2 Bulbs Garlic
EVOO (Extra Virgin Olive Oil)
Salt and Pepper
¼ to 1/3 pound bacon cut into fat match sticks
1 stick of butter (8 oz) divided
2 ½ to 3 pounds of beef chuck cut into 2 inch cubes
Flour for dredging + 2 Tablespoons
3 Carrots, sliced into 2 inch chunks 
2 Apples such as Honeycrisp, peeled and chopped
2 to 3 Ribs of Celery
1 large Onion, chopped
2 fresh Bay Leaves
2-2 ½ Cups Cloudy Apple Cider
2-2 ½ Cups Beef Consommé 
2 ½ pounds Russet Potatoes(about 5), peeled and cubed
1 ½ Cup Sharp White Cheddar, shredded
1Cup Whole Milk
Nutmeg
¼ Cup Chives, finely chopped

*Directions:*
Preheat oven to 400F
Cut Ends off Garlic bulbs and expose cloves, drizzle with evoo and season with salt and pepper. 
Wrap in foil and roast to tender, about 45 minutes. 
Remove from oven and set aside and reduce heat to 350F
Heat a large Dutch oven over medium-high heat and add a drizzle of evoo add the bacon and crisp then remove and reserve.
Pour some of the fat out of the pan and add a couple Tablespoons of butter. 
Pat the meat dry and season liberally with salt and pepper, then dredge in flour and add to hot pot in batches until all beef is browned, add more butter as needed, 2 tablespoons at a time, reserve the browned beef with the bacon. 
Add carrots, apples, celery, onion, bay leaf and salt and pepper to pot and partially cover, cook to soften veggies for a few minutes, then sprinkle with 2 tablespoons flour. Stir for 1-2 minutes to cook flour then add apple cider, consommé and roasted garlic and stir to combine. 
Add the beef and bacon back to pan, bring to boil, then cover and carefully transfer to oven. 
Braise the meat for 2 hours until very tender and sauce has thickened, let stand for about 20 minutes while cooking potatoes. 
Boil potatoes and parsnips in salted water until tender, drain and return to pan, mash with butter, cheese, and milk, salt, pepper, and nutmeg to taste, stir in chives. 
Serve the stew over the potatoes for a yummy hardy meal.

People have started coming into town and the surrounding area for the eclipse, we have people trying to rent peoples front yards at this point, I think we'll be pretty well overrun by Monday.

Well since we are heading into the eclipse I thought I'd see what patterns are out there, so here are the ones I found.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lunar-eclipse

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lunar-eclipse-cowl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eclipse-4

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/145-13-solar-eclipse

I hope that everyone has a great weekend and week, anyone traveling has safe travels, and those dealing with grief and pain will have at least a measure of healing. 
Well as Tea Party openings, I don't know how well I did, but hopefully it will get us through. 
Kaye


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 11th August, 2017 by Darowil.

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-487823-1.html

*Kate's* DB is making really good progress since his amputation. Feeling much better in himself now as of early this week.

*Busyworkerbee* tripped and badly bruised her ankle and foot over the weekend - did get back to work on Tuesday as planned.

*Lurker* was still waiting for the ramp out the back to be finished. Tuesday it was finally usable for Ringo and most of the handrail is done. Ramp largely done but now work has begun on a Granny Flat out the back of Julie's place which will mean a lot less room for Ringo as well as the inconvenience of building going on. Also started work in the path that will give Julie much easier access than currently.

*The wren* was able to quickly pop in thanks to Kathy visiting and lending him her tablet. Sam had put on a total of 9 lbs now and doing 2 hours of rehab a day. He has about a week more rehab to go (at the time of this being posted).

*Grandmasherry's* dog passed over the rainbow bridge this week. And *Cashmeregma's* DS's family are helping their dog Roland to pass over on Saturday.

*Swedenme's* DS has come for a visit from Sweden. Her sister has been unwell for a while but Sonya has now seen how unwell she is - she probably weighs about the same as Sam (also like Sam she has ongoing lung issues) and Sonya was also told that her nephew (sister's oldest son) killed himself. So Sonya is feeling left out though she also understands why her sister had kept the news from her with all that was going on in Sonya's life.

*Sassafras* is having another colitis flare- on Budesonide which has less side effects than cortisone.

*Angelam's* DGS has got into Cambridge University. While *Kate's* DGS started school this week - it seems no time since we were waiting for Luke to arrive! On grandchildren *Darowil's* DGD Elizabeth enjoyed being looked after by Granddad on Thursday!

PHOTOS
2 - *Bonnie* - Bean soup recipe
3 - *Pacer* - Progress on Matthew's drawing
6 - *Tami* - Baby's hooded sweater
14 - *Poledra* - Progress on sock
19 - *Pacer* - Matthew's "Impossible Flower" doodle
23 - *Gwen* - 'Natasha' hat
27 - *Lurker* - Progress (or lack of) on the ramp
31 - *Kehinkle* - Crochet baby hat and booties
31 - *Poledra* - Sock
35 - *Lurker* - Almost completed ramp
40 - *Swedenme* - Standing up knitting!
42 - *Lurker* - Back garden
43 - *Lurker* - Mechanical digger in garden
43 - *Pacer* - Progress on Matthew's latest drawing
49 - *Gwen* - Teddy
50 - *Lurker* - Digger working on the new path
51 - *Tami* - Napkin basket
53 - *Kate* - Luke in his new school uniform
55 - *Sugarsugar* - Cathy and Penelope
57 - *Kate* - Luke & friends in class
69 - *Normaedern* - Summer is Coming shawl

RECIPES
2 - *Bonnie* - Bean soup (photo) / Doukobor Borscht (link)
14 - *Poledra* - Meat loaf
15 - *Fan* - Beef casserole
17 - *Gwen* - Red beet relish/Sweet chow chow (downloads)

CRAFTS
23 - *Gwen* - Pattern for 'Natasha' hat (link)
24 - *Tami* - Crochet slippers (link)
41 - *Flyty1n* - Knitted knockers pattern (link)

OTHERS
15 - *Fan* - Baileys Oreo Parfait (funny)
28 - *Lurker* - Quote


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great start KayeJo and thank you very much. Love the knitting "eclipse" patterns you gave us links to; novel idea you had there lady! Also many thanks for the ever useful summary ladies. My hats off to all of you.

I have two cases of peaches to can this weekend (got nothing done today) so if I'm not on much the next few days don't be concerned. Just being pioneer woman in the kitchen...LOLOL


KateB said:


> * Tea Party, 18 August, 2017* by Poledra.
> 
> I hope that we hear that Sam has gained more weight and is doing quite well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for a great start :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just marking my spot- but thanks especially to Margaret, Kate and Kaye Jo for getting us going. I rang Heidi's number about 1 -30pm., her time but no-one picked up.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all.

Missed last part of week, gets tiring some days getting to and from work locations on public transport. Will be glad when I can get my own transport, hopefully in another 5 or 6 weeks. Hoping I can get something I can camp in, so I can do quick weekend trips exploring the region around me and do some other markets. There are some great monthly ones in little towns around region.

Hugs Sonya, someone is always here for you.

Great news about Sam, here's to more progress.

Great news Julie about ramp and path.

Hugs to those who have had furbabies pass over the Rainbow Bridge.

Back later, time to eat breakfast


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great start KayeJo and thank you very much. Love the knitting "eclipse" patterns you gave us links to; novel idea you had there lady!
> 
> I liked the first pattern
> Barbara


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> * Tea Party, 18 August, 2017* by Poledra.
> 
> I hope that we hear that Sam has gained more weight and is doing quite well.
> 
> ...


Great start, KayeJo and thanks for being our opener. I'm definitely going to try the sourdough.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great start KayeJo and thank you very much. Love the knitting "eclipse" patterns you gave us links to; novel idea you had there lady! Also many thanks for the ever useful summary ladies. My hats off to all of you.
> 
> I have two cases of peaches to can this weekend (got nothing done today) so if I'm not on much the next few days don't be concerned. Just being pioneer woman in the kitchen...LOLOL


Thanks for the summaries! DGS and I get to go be with the H S science class for the eclipse Monday!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Kaye Jo , ladies and Sam if you are maybe reading along . You did great Kaye Jo. 
It's great having my sister here , I dropped her off at her best friend from way back wben she was at school, its weird to see them because my sister has not lived in this country since she was 16 but when ever she comes for a visit she goes to see Valerie and they talk as if they had just seen each other yesterday , but i suppose it's the same when I meet my best friend and with technology it's easier to keep up with each other . 
Here is a picture of my latest outfit and the owl hat ( well if you squint it's an owl ????) to go with my last outfit ,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And I just spoke with Sam! Heidi was so kind as to give me his number. He should be home on the 24th. But I have told him we are geared up to do the following two openings (25th August and 1st September) to give him some breathing space, and let him settle back into a routine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for starting us off Kaye & Kate & Margaret for the summaries. 
I've never tried sour dough but I think I will try that one.
I picked only 1/2 the beans & have about 3 gallons????I hope I can give the other 1/2 away rather than go to waste, I'm going to make some pickles, dolls & Fans mix with some & we will eat some but still too many.
I checked the corn & found some ready to eat????????so we are having fresh corn & fried chicken for supper
Well, better get off here & get st the pickles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Kaye Jo , ladies and Sam if you are maybe reading along . You did great Kaye Jo.
> It's great having my sister here , I dropped her off at her best friend from way back wben she was at school, its weird to see them because my sister has not lived in this country since she was 16 but when ever she comes for a visit she goes to see Valerie and they talk as if they had just seen each other yesterday , but i suppose it's the same when I meet my best friend and with technology it's easier to keep up with each other .
> Here is a picture of my latest outfit and the owl hat ( well if you squint it's an owl ????) to go with my last outfit ,


I just love the owl hat in the second one, Sonja!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I just spoke with Sam! Heidi was so kind as to give me his number. He should be home on the 24th. But I have told him we are geared up to do the following two openings (25th August and 1st September) to give him some breathing space, and let him settle back into a routine.


That is good news Julie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I just spoke with Sam! Heidi was so kind as to give me his number. He should be home on the 24th. But I have told him we are geared up to do the following two openings (25th August and 1st September) to give him some breathing space, and let him settle back into a routine.


That's good news! Glad to hear he's doing well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I love the little sets

Heather, hope you can get the vehicle you want soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Missed last part of week, gets tiring some days getting to and from work locations on public transport. Will be glad when I can get my own transport, hopefully in another 5 or 6 weeks. Hoping I can get something I can camp in, so I can do quick weekend trips exploring the region around me and do some other markets. There are some great monthly ones in little towns around region.
> 
> ...


Thank you Heather , had a bit of a sleepless night thinking about it all , but a lot calmer in myself today

Hope you get the car you want and do lots of exploring


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just love the owl hat in the second one, Sonja!


Thanks Julie


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Heather , had a bit of a sleepless night thinking about it all , but a lot calmer in myself today


Glad to hear it.....and your knitted baby sets are lovely. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I just spoke with Sam! Heidi was so kind as to give me his number. He should be home on the 24th. But I have told him we are geared up to do the following two openings (25th August and 1st September) to give him some breathing space, and let him settle back into a routine.


Great to hear that Sam's gearing up to get back home soon! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news Julie


I did think he sounded tired- which is not unexpected- but I do feel it important to let him know that we are sharing out the task of getting us off the ground, each week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's good news! Glad to hear he's doing well.


It is! And it's great he has a date to look forward to, for going home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great to hear that Sam's gearing up to get back home soon! :sm24:


It sure is!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Just claiming a seat for the week. I'll have to read up later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I love the little sets
> 
> Heather, hope you can get the vehicle you want soon


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Glad to hear it.....and your knitted baby sets are lovely. :sm24:


Thanks Kate


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you to Kaye, Margaret and Kate for this week's tea party. KayeJo, ya dun good!!! That stew, and especially the potatoes, sounds delicious! 

I am at the lake for the last time. The girls come back on the 26th. Today, before I left, I had the housekeepers in at 7am and the painter at 8. The windows are washed in and out, the carpeting, upholstery and the mattresses have been cleaned. We are getting new furniture for two doubles and the chef will place our first food order for delivery on the 24th. The one little hook in all the prep is a leak in the ceiling on the second floor, so we will need some roof repairs.

I had a head MRI this week. That wasn't too much fun. I had my hearing checked and learned I had some loss, more in one ear than the other that can indicate some sort of benign mass on a nerve near the inner ear. Turns out I don't have one. My scan results said "normal." My daughters think that is questionable. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I just spoke with Sam! Heidi was so kind as to give me his number. He should be home on the 24th. But I have told him we are geared up to do the following two openings (25th August and 1st September) to give him some breathing space, and let him settle back into a routine.


Fantastic News.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Heather: Hope you're having fun shopping for vehicles. Your travelling plans sound great,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Heather: Hope you're having fun shopping for vehicles. Your travelling plans sound great,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Fantastic News.


 :sm24: re Sam.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: re Sam.


Exactly. Thank you to Margaret, Kate and Kaye Jo for getting us going. Thoughts and hugs go out to Roland's family. 
Swedenme, beautiful knitting. Loved them. 
MY BIL has found an 8 year old beagle needing to be rehomed. We will see her tomorrow and see if Penny, beagle, wants to come and share the home with Katy and me. It has been lonesome without a dog. Hopefully, Penny will adjust to a quiet, no kids home with a cat. This is, of course, if I meet the expectations of the current owner. The plastic surgeon with whom I worked today said that he would gladly give me a reference if it was needed, as did the nurses in the room. Hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, good to see Sam is doing better, good news to begin our new week.
Yesterday after almost a month, we finally got reimbursed via insurance for our non event flight to Queenstown.
It's been a case of A not sending B the info required to prove the flight was cancelled, but finally got it sorted.
Busy on my latest project and it's looking ok so far, won't post until it's finished.
Sorry to read the sad news of family, and furry family pets passing. Quite a tough year for some of us.
Another lovely set from Sonja, a great looking owl hat too.
Yes it's still soup weather for us down under, just having some home made chicken and veg soup for lunch.
It's really what my mum would call, thing soup, full of all kinds of good veg and meat things!
I just buy a package of dried peas, barley, beans, then add chicken and whatever veg I fancy, and some chicken stock. Tastes good too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, the stew sounds fabulous. Nice opening. Would love the sour dough stater but gluten free dagnapit.
Kate and Margaret thank you for summarizing.
Julie, thank you for update in our Sam.
Machristie, hope the MRI is accurate. Big job for you getting ready for return of your students. Thank goodness 
Sonja, your knitting sets are wonderful. I always love your baby clothes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, hope you get Penny, the beagle. I, too, would find a house lonely without a dog.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, the stew sounds fabulous. Nice opening. Would love the sour dough stater but gluten free dagnapit.
> Kate and Margaret thank you for summarizing.
> Julie, thank you for update in our Sam.
> Machristie, hope the MRI is accurate. Big job for you getting ready for return of your students. Thank goodness
> Sonja, your knitting sets are wonderful. I always love your baby clothes.


Thanks, Joy! It was good to hear his voice!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. It has been a long time since I have joined but I do try to keep up via the summaries. Have been busy and life looks like getting even busier as I have agreed to go back to work until the end of the year. It is at a nearby school that has not had a teacher librarian for most of the year, so, in a weak moment, I said "yes". It will be full-time, which will be a challenge for me after 2 years of retirement, but not many weeks of this term left and then about 9 weeks of Term 4 and then they will look for a permanent T/L for next year. So I will survive, and the money will come in handy for more trips!

Glad to hear that Sam is recovering. Hope he keeps putting on weight and is ready to go home soon.

I'm still knitting twiddle muffs. People have kindly given me so much yarn and so many embellishments that I could be knitting these things for years! But they are for a good cause and I am quite enjoying working with different textures, so it is all good.

Big hugs to those who have lost loved ones and dear pets, and hugs to everyone just because! {{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}

from Denise in wind blown Sydney where we are "enjoying" cyclone strength icy winds. Not nice!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. It has been a long time since I have joined but I do try to keep up via the summaries. Have been busy and life looks like getting even busier as I have agreed to go back to work until the end of the year. It is at a nearby school that has not had a teacher librarian for most of the year, so, in a weak moment, I said "yes". It will be full-time, which will be a challenge for me after 2 years of retirement, but not many weeks of this term left and then about 9 weeks of Term 4 and then they will look for a permanent T/L for next year. So I will survive, and the money will come in handy for more trips!
> 
> Glad to hear that Sam is recovering. Hope he keeps putting on weight and is ready to go home soon.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your bad weather. Love your twiddle-muffs and hope to make some myself. Good luck in your return to work-it's not easy as I found out first hand, but the extra income is nice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> * Tea Party, 18 August, 2017* by Poledra.
> 
> I hope that we hear that Sam has gained more weight and is doing quite well.
> 
> ...


Thank you Kate for posting for me, we didn't get home from Cheyenne until almost 6pm our time. 
Of course then I got a call from David who was at the river in Ft. Laramie fishing, that he'd lost his glasses. :sm14: 
Good thing his old ones were here and easily found, I'll call on Monday to see if they are insured, if not, off to Zenni I will be... 
Oh well, he wants to go run to the store now that he's home, and get a beer and petrol, so I'll be back. Still not caught up from this morning. :sm12:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you to Kaye, Margaret and Kate for this week's tea party. KayeJo, ya dun good!!! That stew, and especially the potatoes, sounds delicious!
> 
> I am at the lake for the last time. The girls come back on the 26th. Today, before I left, I had the housekeepers in at 7am and the painter at 8. The windows are washed in and out, the carpeting, upholstery and the mattresses have been cleaned. We are getting new furniture for two doubles and the chef will place our first food order for delivery on the 24th. The one little hook in all the prep is a leak in the ceiling on the second floor, so we will need some roof repairs.
> 
> I had a head MRI this week. That wasn't too much fun. I had my hearing checked and learned I had some loss, more in one ear than the other that can indicate some sort of benign mass on a nerve near the inner ear. Turns out I don't have one. My scan results said "normal." My daughters think that is questionable. Have a good weekend everyone.


Have fun at the lake.
I'm glad nothing showed on the MRI, hope all is well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Exactly. Thank you to Margaret, Kate and Kaye Jo for getting us going. Thoughts and hugs go out to Roland's family.
> Swedenme, beautiful knitting. Loved them.
> MY BIL has found an 8 year old beagle needing to be rehomed. We will see her tomorrow and see if Penny, beagle, wants to come and share the home with Katy and me. It has been lonesome without a dog. Hopefully, Penny will adjust to a quiet, no kids home with a cat. This is, of course, if I meet the expectations of the current owner. The plastic surgeon with whom I worked today said that he would gladly give me a reference if it was needed, as did the nurses in the room. Hope it doesn't come to that.


You need references to get a dog.????????hope its works for you to get it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. It has been a long time since I have joined but I do try to keep up via the summaries. Have been busy and life looks like getting even busier as I have agreed to go back to work until the end of the year. It is at a nearby school that has not had a teacher librarian for most of the year, so, in a weak moment, I said "yes". It will be full-time, which will be a challenge for me after 2 years of retirement, but not many weeks of this term left and then about 9 weeks of Term 4 and then they will look for a permanent T/L for next year. So I will survive, and the money will come in handy for more trips!
> 
> Glad to hear that Sam is recovering. Hope he keeps putting on weight and is ready to go home soon.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you. I hope you enjoy your new job


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I got all the pickles made- 3 quarts of dilly beans & 6 quarts of Fans pickles- 1 gallon jug that will go to the fall supper. I think I will make another batch if these, maybe tomorrow or Sunday, see how time goes.
I made the popcorn balls, just have to package them up when they are cooled.

I've been watching Jack Taylor on Netflix when I get TV time, it's quite good. Anyone else watch it?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nicho, hope you are safe in cyclone winds. Good luck with your work. Love that you are making twiddle muffs.
KayeJo, hope glasses were insured.

I had rough night. My right knee which is bone on bone was very sore. I had cortisone shot in June and it has been pain free and I've been on colitis flare so haven't done much but go to GE doc, play dulcimer and use computer. So I don't know what's up. Maybe it was the Budesonide. I went to sleep after 6a.m. and slept til 1 p.m. Knee better as I walked around house puttering.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nicho, hope you are safe in cyclone winds. Good luck with your work. Love that you are making twiddle muffs.
> KayeJo, hope glasses were insured.
> 
> I had rough night. My right knee which is bone on bone was very sore. I had cortisone shot in June and it has been pain free and I've been on colitis flare so haven't done much but go to GE doc, play dulcimer and use computer. So I don't know what's up. Maybe it was the Budesonide. I went to sleep after 6a.m. and slept til 1 p.m. Knee better as I walked around house puttering.


I nearly tempted fate, by saying thank goodness my knees are ok. But I am sorry you are having these problems.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great start KayeJo and thank you very much. Love the knitting "eclipse" patterns you gave us links to; novel idea you had there lady! Also many thanks for the ever useful summary ladies. My hats off to all of you.
> 
> I have two cases of peaches to can this weekend (got nothing done today) so if I'm not on much the next few days don't be concerned. Just being pioneer woman in the kitchen...LOLOL


Thank you, I thought it was apropo with all the people we have coming into our area for the eclipse, we have scientists galore here and then just a whole bunch of tourists too, they are predicting an extra 50,000 people here in Torrington and again in Scottsbluff and then in all the little surrounding towns. All the hotels and motels are sold out and people are renting yards and pasture land to park and camp on, some people are charging $35 to park and watch the eclipse, that's not even camping, just parking to watch. Definitely keeping the doors locked when not home this weekend. 
MMM... Peaches... At least you don't have to cook them in a chuckwagon. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Missed last part of week, gets tiring some days getting to and from work locations on public transport. Will be glad when I can get my own transport, hopefully in another 5 or 6 weeks. Hoping I can get something I can camp in, so I can do quick weekend trips exploring the region around me and do some other markets. There are some great monthly ones in little towns around region.
> 
> ...


It would be fabulous if you could get something you can camp in, keeping fingers and toes crossed for you. I'm just so glad that you have reliable work and are able to get back on your feet, or off your feet and into a car as the case may be. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

BSG said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Great start KayeJo and thank you very much. Love the knitting "eclipse" patterns you gave us links to; novel idea you had there lady!
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great start, KayeJo and thanks for being our opener. I'm definitely going to try the sourdough.


Thank you, glad to do it. 
I love love love sourdough, and growing up in Alaska, almost everyone has sourdough starter in their fridge, sourdough bread, pancakes, cake, biscuits... The options are limitless. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the summaries! DGS and I get to go be with the H S science class for the eclipse Monday!


That ought to be a great treat for both of you. 
:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Kaye Jo , ladies and Sam if you are maybe reading along . You did great Kaye Jo.
> It's great having my sister here , I dropped her off at her best friend from way back wben she was at school, its weird to see them because my sister has not lived in this country since she was 16 but when ever she comes for a visit she goes to see Valerie and they talk as if they had just seen each other yesterday , but i suppose it's the same when I meet my best friend and with technology it's easier to keep up with each other .
> Here is a picture of my latest outfit and the owl hat ( well if you squint it's an owl ????) to go with my last outfit ,


Thank you. 
It's amazing how we have that one or two people that we can not talk to for the longest time but then when we do talk or visit, it's like time never lapsed. 
Those are both fantastic!! You are going to have multiple bids on both of those. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I just spoke with Sam! Heidi was so kind as to give me his number. He should be home on the 24th. But I have told him we are geared up to do the following two openings (25th August and 1st September) to give him some breathing space, and let him settle back into a routine.


That's great!! Hopefully he's still gaining more weight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for starting us off Kaye & Kate & Margaret for the summaries.
> I've never tried sour dough but I think I will try that one.
> I picked only 1/2 the beans & have about 3 gallons????I hope I can give the other 1/2 away rather than go to waste, I'm going to make some pickles, dolls & Fans mix with some & we will eat some but still too many.
> I checked the corn & found some ready to eat????????so we are having fresh corn & fried chicken for supper
> Well, better get off here & get st the pickles.


Enjoy, the sourdough and the fruits (or veggies) of your labour. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did think he sounded tired- which is not unexpected- but I do feel it important to let him know that we are sharing out the task of getting us off the ground, each week.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you to Kaye, Margaret and Kate for this week's tea party. KayeJo, ya dun good!!! That stew, and especially the potatoes, sounds delicious!
> 
> I am at the lake for the last time. The girls come back on the 26th. Today, before I left, I had the housekeepers in at 7am and the painter at 8. The windows are washed in and out, the carpeting, upholstery and the mattresses have been cleaned. We are getting new furniture for two doubles and the chef will place our first food order for delivery on the 24th. The one little hook in all the prep is a leak in the ceiling on the second floor, so we will need some roof repairs.
> 
> I had a head MRI this week. That wasn't too much fun. I had my hearing checked and learned I had some loss, more in one ear than the other that can indicate some sort of benign mass on a nerve near the inner ear. Turns out I don't have one. My scan results said "normal." My daughters think that is questionable. Have a good weekend everyone.


Thank you, the stew is one of my go to's for winter, even David loves the potatoes. 
Hope you have great weather for the weekend since it's the last one for a while, great that all is going well with getting everything ready for the girls to come back, I know you have a cracker jack contractor that gets things done quickly and competently so I'm sure the roof leak will be fixed in a jiffy. 
Wonderful news that you are fine!! Hope they can get your hearing loss sorted though and a solution so you can hear better. LOL!! Normal is subjective, what's normal? :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Exactly. Thank you to Margaret, Kate and Kaye Jo for getting us going. Thoughts and hugs go out to Roland's family.
> Swedenme, beautiful knitting. Loved them.
> MY BIL has found an 8 year old beagle needing to be rehomed. We will see her tomorrow and see if Penny, beagle, wants to come and share the home with Katy and me. It has been lonesome without a dog. Hopefully, Penny will adjust to a quiet, no kids home with a cat. This is, of course, if I meet the expectations of the current owner. The plastic surgeon with whom I worked today said that he would gladly give me a reference if it was needed, as did the nurses in the room. Hope it doesn't come to that.


Awe!! Well I hope that all goes well for you and Penny and that she and Katy get along well if it's meant to be. I think you will more than meet the current owners expectations. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, good to see Sam is doing better, good news to begin our new week.
> Yesterday after almost a month, we finally got reimbursed via insurance for our non event flight to Queenstown.
> It's been a case of A not sending B the info required to prove the flight was cancelled, but finally got it sorted.
> Busy on my latest project and it's looking ok so far, won't post until it's finished.
> ...


Great that you got reimbursed for your flight, that's always a good thing. 
Your soup sounds great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, the stew sounds fabulous. Nice opening. Would love the sour dough stater but gluten free dagnapit.
> Kate and Margaret thank you for summarizing.
> Julie, thank you for update in our Sam.
> Machristie, hope the MRI is accurate. Big job for you getting ready for return of your students. Thank goodness
> Sonja, your knitting sets are wonderful. I always love your baby clothes.


I'm thinking you could maybe substitute the white flour with rice flour? Might be worth a try.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. It has been a long time since I have joined but I do try to keep up via the summaries. Have been busy and life looks like getting even busier as I have agreed to go back to work until the end of the year. It is at a nearby school that has not had a teacher librarian for most of the year, so, in a weak moment, I said "yes". It will be full-time, which will be a challenge for me after 2 years of retirement, but not many weeks of this term left and then about 9 weeks of Term 4 and then they will look for a permanent T/L for next year. So I will survive, and the money will come in handy for more trips!
> 
> Glad to hear that Sam is recovering. Hope he keeps putting on weight and is ready to go home soon.
> 
> ...


Hi Denise, great to see you!! Life does somehow get in the way, but the extra money will come in handy for sure, hope it all goes easily for you, getting back into the swing of things. 
The twiddle muffs are a great cause. 
HUGS back!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nicho, hope you are safe in cyclone winds. Good luck with your work. Love that you are making twiddle muffs.
> KayeJo, hope glasses were insured.
> 
> I had rough night. My right knee which is bone on bone was very sore. I had cortisone shot in June and it has been pain free and I've been on colitis flare so haven't done much but go to GE doc, play dulcimer and use computer. So I don't know what's up. Maybe it was the Budesonide. I went to sleep after 6a.m. and slept til 1 p.m. Knee better as I walked around house puttering.


I sure hope that the knee pain passes as quickly as it came up, and that the colitis flare passes quickly too, especially with the meds.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, when there is a whole page of replies from just me, I think I've said enough. LOL!
I did finish the stripped socks and got those dropped off this morning, to the coffee shop, and then cast on another pair while sitting in the passenger seat of the car, I'll post a picture when I get a bit more knitted. 
Night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear of your bad weather. Love your twiddle-muffs and hope to make some myself. Good luck in your return to work-it's not easy as I found out first hand, but the extra income is nice.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good to hear from you. I hope you enjoy your new job


Thanks. I am expecting it all to be OK. Fingers crossed!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nicho, hope you are safe in cyclone winds. Good luck with your work. Love that you are making twiddle muffs.
> KayeJo, hope glasses were insured.
> 
> I had rough night. My right knee which is bone on bone was very sore. I had cortisone shot in June and it has been pain free and I've been on colitis flare so haven't done much but go to GE doc, play dulcimer and use computer. So I don't know what's up. Maybe it was the Budesonide. I went to sleep after 6a.m. and slept til 1 p.m. Knee better as I walked around house puttering.


All good here right now. Winds have eased a lot but still feeling the chill. On the plus side it means there have been good drops of snow for the last few weeks of our very short ski season.

Sorry to hear of your pain with your knee. Bone on bone is not a good feeling! Hope you have some meds that will help! Take care.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Denise, great to see you!! Life does somehow get in the way, but the extra money will come in handy for sure, hope it all goes easily for you, getting back into the swing of things.
> The twiddle muffs are a great cause.
> HUGS back!!!!!!


Thanks Kayejo. Loving the socks you have been posting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Just about to head off to sleep. I've restarted the shawl, with different yarn, so will see how that goes.

Sonja, blessings. Dear heart, you've had so much to bear.

Hoping Penny beagle is a good fit.

I'll try to catch up again tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nicho, hope you are safe in cyclone winds. Good luck with your work. Love that you are making twiddle muffs.
> KayeJo, hope glasses were insured.
> 
> I had rough night. My right knee which is bone on bone was very sore. I had cortisone shot in June and it has been pain free and I've been on colitis flare so haven't done much but go to GE doc, play dulcimer and use computer. So I don't know what's up. Maybe it was the Budesonide. I went to sleep after 6a.m. and slept til 1 p.m. Knee better as I walked around house puttering.


I hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. Most of the time I feel ok. But flares are so disheartening. I'm looking forward to cooler weather and being able to walk Maya midday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, wonderful idea to substitute rice flour. . I use to make our bread. Lived on Whitbey Island and love sourdough. I know it would work for pancakes or waffles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great!! Hopefully he's still gaining more weight.


He was not sure, because it was a while since they last weighed him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. Most of the time I feel ok. But flares are so disheartening. I'm looking forward to cooler weather and being able to walk Maya midday.


 :sm24: In other words hurry up Autumn and Winter. It must be so different living in a desert.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, wonderful idea to substitute rice flour. . I use to make our bread. Lived on Whitbey Island and love sourdough. I know it would work for pancakes or waffles.


It helps to balance the Rice Flour with a bit of Tapioca Flour, I often use Coconut Flour too. (in small quantities because I find it rather sweet).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did think he sounded tired- which is not unexpected- but I do feel it important to let him know that we are sharing out the task of getting us off the ground, each week.


Just hope he is still gaining weight and getting his strength back


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just hope he is still gaining weight and getting his strength back


Indeed, that is the outcome I think we are all praying for!!! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Thank you to Kaye, Margaret and Kate for this week's tea party. KayeJo, ya dun good!!! That stew, and especially the potatoes, sounds delicious!
> 
> I am at the lake for the last time. The girls come back on the 26th. Today, before I left, I had the housekeepers in at 7am and the painter at 8. The windows are washed in and out, the carpeting, upholstery and the mattresses have been cleaned. We are getting new furniture for two doubles and the chef will place our first food order for delivery on the 24th. The one little hook in all the prep is a leak in the ceiling on the second floor, so we will need some roof repairs.
> 
> I had a head MRI this week. That wasn't too much fun. I had my hearing checked and learned I had some loss, more in one ear than the other that can indicate some sort of benign mass on a nerve near the inner ear. Turns out I don't have one. My scan results said "normal." My daughters think that is questionable. Have a good weekend everyone.


Sorry to hear of your hearing loss Marilyn but glad your scan results came back normal , my sons would think it questionable too if I got one that came back normal ????
Enjoy your time at the lake , i


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Exactly. Thank you to Margaret, Kate and Kaye Jo for getting us going. Thoughts and hugs go out to Roland's family.
> Swedenme, beautiful knitting. Loved them.
> MY BIL has found an 8 year old beagle needing to be rehomed. We will see her tomorrow and see if Penny, beagle, wants to come and share the home with Katy and me. It has been lonesome without a dog. Hopefully, Penny will adjust to a quiet, no kids home with a cat. This is, of course, if I meet the expectations of the current owner. The plastic surgeon with whom I worked today said that he would gladly give me a reference if it was needed, as did the nurses in the room. Hope it doesn't come to that.


I do hope you like each other Joyce, Penny the beagle is hopefully just what you need


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, good to see Sam is doing better, good news to begin our new week.
> Yesterday after almost a month, we finally got reimbursed via insurance for our non event flight to Queenstown.
> It's been a case of A not sending B the info required to prove the flight was cancelled, but finally got it sorted.
> Busy on my latest project and it's looking ok so far, won't post until it's finished.
> ...


Thank you you Fan and Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. It has been a long time since I have joined but I do try to keep up via the summaries. Have been busy and life looks like getting even busier as I have agreed to go back to work until the end of the year. It is at a nearby school that has not had a teacher librarian for most of the year, so, in a weak moment, I said "yes". It will be full-time, which will be a challenge for me after 2 years of retirement, but not many weeks of this term left and then about 9 weeks of Term 4 and then they will look for a permanent T/L for next year. So I will survive, and the money will come in handy for more trips!
> 
> Glad to hear that Sam is recovering. Hope he keeps putting on weight and is ready to go home soon.
> 
> ...


Weather does not sound good at all where you are Denise , glad to hear that you are going back to work must mean you have finally got really well , that is good


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got all the pickles made- 3 quarts of dilly beans & 6 quarts of Fans pickles- 1 gallon jug that will go to the fall supper. I think I will make another batch if these, maybe tomorrow or Sunday, see how time goes.
> I made the popcorn balls, just have to package them up when they are cooled.
> 
> I've been watching Jack Taylor on Netflix when I get TV time, it's quite good. Anyone else watch it?


Never heard of Jack Taylor will have to look it up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Nicho, hope you are safe in cyclone winds. Good luck with your work. Love that you are making twiddle muffs.
> KayeJo, hope glasses were insured.
> 
> I had rough night. My right knee which is bone on bone was very sore. I had cortisone shot in June and it has been pain free and I've been on colitis flare so haven't done much but go to GE doc, play dulcimer and use computer. So I don't know what's up. Maybe it was the Budesonide. I went to sleep after 6a.m. and slept til 1 p.m. Knee better as I walked around house puttering.


That sounds nasty Joy , hope you are getting a better night sleep now and that you knee feels better when you wake up


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks so much Kaye for starting us off this week and many thanks to our Summary ladies also. :sm24: :sm11: 

Well today is cold but no rain and no gale winds and we actually had a little sun for a while. Much better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks so much Kaye for starting us off this week and many thanks to our Summary ladies also. :sm24: :sm11:
> 
> Well today is cold but no rain and no gale winds and we actually had a little sun for a while. Much better.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Kaye Jo , ladies and Sam if you are maybe reading along . You did great Kaye Jo.
> It's great having my sister here , I dropped her off at her best friend from way back wben she was at school, its weird to see them because my sister has not lived in this country since she was 16 but when ever she comes for a visit she goes to see Valerie and they talk as if they had just seen each other yesterday , but i suppose it's the same when I meet my best friend and with technology it's easier to keep up with each other .
> Here is a picture of my latest outfit and the owl hat ( well if you squint it's an owl ????) to go with my last outfit ,


Adorable! I love the owl hat.... and I didnt need to squint either. LOL :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I just spoke with Sam! Heidi was so kind as to give me his number. He should be home on the 24th. But I have told him we are geared up to do the following two openings (25th August and 1st September) to give him some breathing space, and let him settle back into a routine.


Excellent news! How lovely that you were able to talk to him on the phone. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Exactly. Thank you to Margaret, Kate and Kaye Jo for getting us going. Thoughts and hugs go out to Roland's family.
> Swedenme, beautiful knitting. Loved them.
> MY BIL has found an 8 year old beagle needing to be rehomed. We will see her tomorrow and see if Penny, beagle, wants to come and share the home with Katy and me. It has been lonesome without a dog. Hopefully, Penny will adjust to a quiet, no kids home with a cat. This is, of course, if I meet the expectations of the current owner. The plastic surgeon with whom I worked today said that he would gladly give me a reference if it was needed, as did the nurses in the room. Hope it doesn't come to that.


I hope you and Penny bond and you are able to have her. Good luck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Excellent news! How lovely that you were able to talk to him on the phone. :sm11:


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. It has been a long time since I have joined but I do try to keep up via the summaries. Have been busy and life looks like getting even busier as I have agreed to go back to work until the end of the year. It is at a nearby school that has not had a teacher librarian for most of the year, so, in a weak moment, I said "yes". It will be full-time, which will be a challenge for me after 2 years of retirement, but not many weeks of this term left and then about 9 weeks of Term 4 and then they will look for a permanent T/L for next year. So I will survive, and the money will come in handy for more trips!
> 
> Glad to hear that Sam is recovering. Hope he keeps putting on weight and is ready to go home soon.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you, gosh you are going to busy busy busy. Hope the weather settles for you soon, crazy winds.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I thought it was apropo with all the people we have coming into our area for the eclipse, we have scientists galore here and then just a whole bunch of tourists too, they are predicting an extra 50,000 people here in Torrington and again in Scottsbluff and then in all the little surrounding towns. All the hotels and motels are sold out and people are renting yards and pasture land to park and camp on, some people are charging $35 to park and watch the eclipse, that's not even camping, just parking to watch. Definitely keeping the doors locked when not home this weekend.
> MMM... Peaches... At least you don't have to cook them in a chuckwagon. :sm04:


Goodness that IS a lot of extra people., good for tourism though. :sm19: :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kaye Jo may be interested to know I am just watching a nature program- 'Wild Alaska'.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> It's amazing how we have that one or two people that we can not talk to for the longest time but then when we do talk or visit, it's like time never lapsed.
> Those are both fantastic!! You are going to have multiple bids on both of those. :sm24:


Thank you, I hope so


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Just about to head off to sleep. I've restarted the shawl, with different yarn, so will see how that goes.
> 
> Sonja, blessings. Dear heart, you've had so much to bear.
> 
> ...


Thank you sorlenna


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Adorable! I love the owl hat.... and I didnt need to squint either. LOL :sm24:


Thanks Cathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaye Jo may be interested to know I am just watching a nature program- 'Wild Alaska'.


Is that the BBC one were they are watching the bears , whales and the salmon run


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Kaye Jo , ladies and Sam if you are maybe reading along . You did great Kaye Jo.
> It's great having my sister here , I dropped her off at her best friend from way back wben she was at school, its weird to see them because my sister has not lived in this country since she was 16 but when ever she comes for a visit she goes to see Valerie and they talk as if they had just seen each other yesterday , but i suppose it's the same when I meet my best friend and with technology it's easier to keep up with each other .
> Here is a picture of my latest outfit and the owl hat ( well if you squint it's an owl ????) to go with my last outfit ,


Those are so cute. I love the owl hat and the outfit to match.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Joy! It was good to hear his voice!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Nicho, hope you are safe in cyclone winds. Good luck with your work. Love that you are making twiddle muffs.
> KayeJo, hope glasses were insured.
> 
> I had rough night. My right knee which is bone on bone was very sore. I had cortisone shot in June and it has been pain free and I've been on colitis flare so haven't done much but go to GE doc, play dulcimer and use computer. So I don't know what's up. Maybe it was the Budesonide. I went to sleep after 6a.m. and slept til 1 p.m. Knee better as I walked around house puttering.


That sounds a nasty flare up. I hope it settles soon.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bad first, young 7 year old Julian Cadman is still missing in Barcelona and Dad due to land soon to search himself.

Nicho's winds are impacting up here in SEQld, causing issues with 3 separate fires.

3 houses lost in one at Noosa, wild fire near Caloundra with 4 fronts causing evacuations, no loss of life that I have heard of in either of them. Last one has resulted in the loss of 6 permanent vans in a small town caravan park, where at least 2 long-term residents have lost all.

So will be glad when winds settle as it can be difficult to breathe in them at times.

Happy news now. Had a relaxing day with a friend, caching. Unexpectedly, for me, went to caching event for International Geocaching Day held at Roma St Parklands and then getting several caches as a bonus. I was certainly glad I was with a group for 1 very sneaky cache. It was a hollowed rock with mini cache hidden inside in a garden bed full of these rocks. The rest were more traditional caches thankfully.

It was a lovely relaxing day. Ate a late lunch so not hungry for dinner. Going to do some Tunisian Crochet on a charity blanket while watching TV.

Saw some lovely ferns today, at the parklands, as well as some interesting statues.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is that the BBC one were they are watching the bears , whales and the salmon run


I can only find 'Wild Alaska', Earth's Frozen Kingdom- no further information. sorry- the bit I saw was about Sea Otters and Black Bears- I was then too tired to watch on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bad first, young 7 year old Julian Cadman is still missing in Barcelona and Dad due to land soon to search himself.
> 
> Nicho's winds are impacting up here in SEQld, causing issues with 3 separate fires.
> 
> ...


Not good about the little boy- the dad must be frantic.
Winds and fire are not good.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bad first, young 7 year old Julian Cadman is still missing in Barcelona and Dad due to land soon to search himself.
> 
> Nicho's winds are impacting up here in SEQld, causing issues with 3 separate fires.
> 
> ...


Lovely photos. It is so sad about the little boy. The fires sound horrific.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bad first, young 7 year old Julian Cadman is still missing in Barcelona and Dad due to land soon to search himself.
> 
> Nicho's winds are impacting up here in SEQld, causing issues with 3 separate fires.
> 
> ...


Great photos Heather, and it sounds like a fun day. :sm24: I saw the fires on the news tonight....not good.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you to Kaye, Margaret and Kate for this week's tea party. KayeJo, ya dun good!!! That stew, and especially the potatoes, sounds delicious!
> 
> I am at the lake for the last time. The girls come back on the 26th. Today, before I left, I had the housekeepers in at 7am and the painter at 8. The windows are washed in and out, the carpeting, upholstery and the mattresses have been cleaned. We are getting new furniture for two doubles and the chef will place our first food order for delivery on the 24th. The one little hook in all the prep is a leak in the ceiling on the second floor, so we will need some roof repairs.
> 
> I had a head MRI this week. That wasn't too much fun. I had my hearing checked and learned I had some loss, more in one ear than the other that can indicate some sort of benign mass on a nerve near the inner ear. Turns out I don't have one. My scan results said "normal." My daughters think that is questionable. Have a good weekend everyone.


Well I'm glad to hear you're normal!!! :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Kaye for starting us off- I like the sound of the beef casserole. Not sure that I could be bothered doing the sourdough- I'm far too lazy. If I was do bread it would be in a breadmaker! Don't often (well haven't for ages as it is still packed away) but I love it hot with lots of butter so better not to make it anyway.

Good news about Sam.

Elizabeth seemed to enjoy herself- she didn't want to go. Then her and Vicky joined me at the football later- oddly enough she was more interested in playing than watching the football. We won again, very ordinary until the last quarter when we played well. We have kept up our very slim chances of making the finals again. I had decided weeks ago we wouldn't make it so this is quite a surprise. But we do have to beat the top team who haven't lost many games (and then rely on at least one other team losing, maybe 2 depending on the result of one of tomorrows games). Every time the siren sounded she looked up and happily said Toot-Toot. Sometimes looked round for the train but couldn't see it so just went back to waht she was doing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Heather , had a bit of a sleepless night thinking about it all , but a lot calmer in myself today
> 
> Hope you get the car you want and do lots of exploring


Thats good to hear Sonya. I know what the other thing I meant to say from page 1 was- the owl hat looks good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. It has been a long time since I have joined but I do try to keep up via the summaries. Have been busy and life looks like getting even busier as I have agreed to go back to work until the end of the year. It is at a nearby school that has not had a teacher librarian for most of the year, so, in a weak moment, I said "yes". It will be full-time, which will be a challenge for me after 2 years of retirement, but not many weeks of this term left and then about 9 weeks of Term 4 and then they will look for a permanent T/L for next year. So I will survive, and the money will come in handy for more trips!
> 
> Glad to hear that Sam is recovering. Hope he keeps putting on weight and is ready to go home soon.
> 
> ...


And earlier in the year you were complaining because it was so very hot. Crazy weather you have had.
Hope the work isn't too hard to cope with. As you say it will be useful for more travel. Clearly you must be feeling well to take it on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bad first, young 7 year old Julian Cadman is still missing in Barcelona and Dad due to land soon to search himself.
> 
> Nicho's winds are impacting up here in SEQld, causing issues with 3 separate fires.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a nice relaxing day. The ferns are pretty aren't they?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was my favorite too Barbara (BSG) and by the way WELCOM! Hope you'll visit often. Also room for more here at the tea party; your choice of beverage in your tea cup!


BSG said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Great start KayeJo and thank you very much. Love the knitting "eclipse" patterns you gave us links to; novel idea you had there lady!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG the owl hat is the perfect finishing touch to the gray/white owl set! Also love the way the tan set turned out. The little cuff really add a touch of pizazz.


Swedenme said:


> Hello Kaye Jo , ladies and Sam if you are maybe reading along . You did great Kaye Jo.
> It's great having my sister here , I dropped her off at her best friend from way back wben she was at school, its weird to see them because my sister has not lived in this country since she was 16 but when ever she comes for a visit she goes to see Valerie and they talk as if they had just seen each other yesterday , but i suppose it's the same when I meet my best friend and with technology it's easier to keep up with each other .
> Here is a picture of my latest outfit and the owl hat ( well if you squint it's an owl ????) to go with my last outfit ,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You have such a wonderful garden Bonnie. I wish I lived close enough to take some of the beans off your hands!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for starting us off Kaye & Kate & Margaret for the summaries.
> I've never tried sour dough but I think I will try that one.
> I picked only 1/2 the beans & have about 3 gallons????I hope I can give the other 1/2 away rather than go to waste, I'm going to make some pickles, dolls & Fans mix with some & we will eat some but still too many.
> I checked the corn & found some ready to eat????????so we are having fresh corn & fried chicken for supper
> Well, better get off here & get st the pickles.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good luck with the prospective new dog.


flyty1n said:


> Exactly. Thank you to Margaret, Kate and Kaye Jo for getting us going. Thoughts and hugs go out to Roland's family.
> Swedenme, beautiful knitting. Loved them.
> MY BIL has found an 8 year old beagle needing to be rehomed. We will see her tomorrow and see if Penny, beagle, wants to come and share the home with Katy and me. It has been lonesome without a dog. Hopefully, Penny will adjust to a quiet, no kids home with a cat. This is, of course, if I meet the expectations of the current owner. The plastic surgeon with whom I worked today said that he would gladly give me a reference if it was needed, as did the nurses in the room. Hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You do if you are adopting from an agency and/or lots of individuals.


Bonnie7591 said:


> You need references to get a dog.????????hope its works for you to get it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is Jack Taylor about Bonnie; what time period?


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got all the pickles made- 3 quarts of dilly beans & 6 quarts of Fans pickles- 1 gallon jug that will go to the fall supper. I think I will make another batch if these, maybe tomorrow or Sunday, see how time goes.
> I made the popcorn balls, just have to package them up when they are cooled.
> 
> I've been watching Jack Taylor on Netflix when I get TV time, it's quite good. Anyone else watch it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You've got me thinking (dangerous, I know) but wonder if I could use Almond Flour to make sourdough bread? Can't have the rice flour.


sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, wonderful idea to substitute rice flour. . I use to make our bread. Lived on Whitbey Island and love sourdough. I know it would work for pancakes or waffles.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm caught up now so off to start the peaches. TTYL


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

You did well..Hopefully Sam is coming along nicely and will be "seen" in print soon. Thank You for filling in for him which I'm sure is appreciated by all...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It helps to balance the Rice Flour with a bit of Tapioca Flour, I often use Coconut Flour too. (in small quantities because I find it rather sweet).


Thank you Julie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks Kayejo. Loving the socks you have been posting.


Thank you. 
Stay warm and if you go out, don't take an umbrella or you may be taking flight like Mary Poppins. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, wonderful idea to substitute rice flour. . I use to make our bread. Lived on Whitbey Island and love sourdough. I know it would work for pancakes or waffles.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He was not sure, because it was a while since they last weighed him.


Well as long as he's not losing weight, that's the main thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It helps to balance the Rice Flour with a bit of Tapioca Flour, I often use Coconut Flour too. (in small quantities because I find it rather sweet).


That's good to know. :sm24: 
I have thought about using some coconut flour in cinnamon rolls or such for added flavor and sweetness but haven't tried it, maybe this fall/winter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Goodness that IS a lot of extra people., good for tourism though. :sm19: :sm11:


Yes, great for the tourism, should make everything else interesting. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaye Jo may be interested to know I am just watching a nature program- 'Wild Alaska'.


 :sm24: That's a great program and some gorgeous landscapes with the animals.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bad first, young 7 year old Julian Cadman is still missing in Barcelona and Dad due to land soon to search himself.
> 
> Nicho's winds are impacting up here in SEQld, causing issues with 3 separate fires.
> 
> ...


That poor child, wherever he is, he must be so scared and confused, I sure hope ISIS doesn't have him and he'll be found safe soon. 
That sounds like a lovely day, pretty scenery too. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Kaye for starting us off- I like the sound of the beef casserole. Not sure that I could be bothered doing the sourdough- I'm far too lazy. If I was do bread it would be in a breadmaker! Don't often (well haven't for ages as it is still packed away) but I love it hot with lots of butter so better not to make it anyway.
> 
> Good news about Sam.
> 
> Elizabeth seemed to enjoy herself- she didn't want to go. Then her and Vicky joined me at the football later- oddly enough she was more interested in playing than watching the football. We won again, very ordinary until the last quarter when we played well. We have kept up our very slim chances of making the finals again. I had decided weeks ago we wouldn't make it so this is quite a surprise. But we do have to beat the top team who haven't lost many games (and then rely on at least one other team losing, maybe 2 depending on the result of one of tomorrows games). Every time the siren sounded she looked up and happily said Toot-Toot. Sometimes looked round for the train but couldn't see it so just went back to waht she was doing.


Thank you. 
My bread machine book has a recipe for using sourdough in the breadmaker, so it is possible. lol But I agree with you, my bread machine is put away temporarily, I'll go back to using it periodically after I lose more weight and figure out how to use brown rice flour and others in it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You've got me thinking (dangerous, I know) but wonder if I could use Almond Flour to make sourdough bread? Can't have the rice flour.


Probably, Julie or Caren would know, I'm sure. I can have brown rice, but not white rice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: In other words hurry up Autumn and Winter. It must be so different living in a desert.


Obviously different than here????, I sure don't say hurry up winter


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bad first, young 7 year old Julian Cadman is still missing in Barcelona and Dad due to land soon to search himself.
> 
> Nicho's winds are impacting up here in SEQld, causing issues with 3 separate fires.
> 
> ...


I hope the winds settle & they get the fires under control soon.
Lovely photos, thanks for sharing
I hope that poor little. Boy is found, very strange he should just disappear & not be among the casualties


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks, ladies, for starting us off this week. I love sour dough bread so might just trying making my own. 
So good to hear that you have talked with Sam, Julie, and that he will be home next week. I hope it takes it easy for a while and puts more fat on him.

Two more cute outfits, Sonja. 

I'm only on page 1 but will continue reading as fast as I can.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You have such a wonderful garden Bonnie. I wish I lived close enough to take some of the beans off your hands!


You could sure have them, hope I can find someone who wants them


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for the new start ladies.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is Jack Taylor about Bonnie; what time period?


It's a detective show set in Ireland in current times, a little different but good stories


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've never made anything from other than wheat flour, don't think I've even seen any of them.

Well, I better be off, going to help with the burger sale for Bags of Love.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you to Kaye, Margaret and Kate for this week's tea party. KayeJo, ya dun good!!! That stew, and especially the potatoes, sounds delicious!
> 
> I am at the lake for the last time. The girls come back on the 26th. Today, before I left, I had the housekeepers in at 7am and the painter at 8. The windows are washed in and out, the carpeting, upholstery and the mattresses have been cleaned. We are getting new furniture for two doubles and the chef will place our first food order for delivery on the 24th. The one little hook in all the prep is a leak in the ceiling on the second floor, so we will need some roof repairs.
> 
> I had a head MRI this week. That wasn't too much fun. I had my hearing checked and learned I had some loss, more in one ear than the other that can indicate some sort of benign mass on a nerve near the inner ear. Turns out I don't have one. My scan results said "normal." My daughters think that is questionable. Have a good weekend everyone.


So, then, what is your next step after the MRI?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just been to visit my DB in hospital and he is doing really well. They have had him at the gym every day and he is looking so much better. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just been to visit my DB in hospital and he is doing really well. They have had him at the gym every day and he is looking so much better. :sm24:


Wonderful news!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just been to visit my DB in hospital and he is doing really well. They have had him at the gym every day and he is looking so much better. :sm24:


That is fabulous!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Those are so cute. I love the owl hat and the outfit to match.


Thank you Norma


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bad first, young 7 year old Julian Cadman is still missing in Barcelona and Dad due to land soon to search himself.
> 
> Nicho's winds are impacting up here in SEQld, causing issues with 3 separate fires.
> 
> ...


Lovely pictures Heather


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Thats good to hear Sonya. I know what the other thing I meant to say from page 1 was- the owl hat looks good.


Thank you Margaret


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG the owl hat is the perfect finishing touch to the gray/white owl set! Also love the way the tan set turned out. The little cuff really add a touch of pizazz.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Thanks, ladies, for starting us off this week. I love sour dough bread so might just trying making my own.
> So good to hear that you have talked with Sam, Julie, and that he will be home next week. I hope it takes it easy for a while and puts more fat on him.
> 
> Two more cute outfits, Sonja.
> ...


Thank you Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just been to visit my DB in hospital and he is doing really well. They have had him at the gym every day and he is looking so much better. :sm24:


That is good news Kate


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, so happy your DB is recovering so well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Just been to visit my DB in hospital and he is doing really well. They have had him at the gym every day and he is looking so much better. :sm24:


That is such great news!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> * Tea Party, 18 August, 2017* by Poledra.
> 
> I hope that we hear that Sam has gained more weight and is doing quite well.
> 
> ...


You did very well KayeJo, thanks for starting us off on another week, lots of great recipes, and thank you summary ladies.

Just catching up on this new week. I've just got home from a day out in Stratford on Avon, birthplace of William Shakespeare, Went up with three friends and we have had a lovely day, weather was kind and we did lots of walking, sadly no pictures. Sorry folks. I'm pooped now so it's a quiet evening with my feet up catching up on here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24: That's a great program and some gorgeous landscapes with the animals.


Pity I was so tired- could only watch for half an hour.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good luck with the prospective new dog.


Penny is home, but Katy is very not happy, and the two will have to learn to get along with each other as Penny thinks that she should chase Katy. Currently they are separated with Katy in one room, Penny in the other.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Probably, Julie or Caren would know, I'm sure. I can have brown rice, but not white rice.


I have never tried with Almond flour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Obviously different than here????, I sure don't say hurry up winter


Could not be much more different!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, ladies, for starting us off this week. I love sour dough bread so might just trying making my own.
> So good to hear that you have talked with Sam, Julie, and that he will be home next week. I hope it takes it easy for a while and puts more fat on him.
> 
> Two more cute outfits, Sonja.
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just been to visit my DB in hospital and he is doing really well. They have had him at the gym every day and he is looking so much better. :sm24:


So pleased for you all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Penny is home, but Katy is very not happy, and the two will have to learn to get along with each other as Penny thinks that she should chase Katy. Currently they are separated with Katy in one room, Penny in the other.


Penny does look happy to be with you- pity about poor Katy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Penny is home, but Katy is very not happy, and the two will have to learn to get along with each other as Penny thinks that she should chase Katy. Currently they are separated with Katy in one room, Penny in the other.


She is lovely , hopefully they will get used to each other


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's a detective show set in Ireland in current times, a little different but good stories


That sounds good. I hope our public TV stations will carry it here in the states.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

I love your rompers you can see quiet well that they are owls, I didn't have to squint at all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Kaye Jo , ladies and Sam if you are maybe reading along . You did great Kaye Jo.
> It's great having my sister here , I dropped her off at her best friend from way back wben she was at school, its weird to see them because my sister has not lived in this country since she was 16 but when ever she comes for a visit she goes to see Valerie and they talk as if they had just seen each other yesterday , but i suppose it's the same when I meet my best friend and with technology it's easier to keep up with each other .
> Here is a picture of my latest outfit and the owl hat ( well if you squint it's an owl ????) to go with my last outfit ,


Love both of those designs Sonja, especially the grey/white outfit.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> So, then, what is your next step after the MRI?


Need to decide whether or not to try hearing aids. I don't have a lot of loss, but have difficulty when people speak softly and with understanding accents. I also have difficulty at our Monday night chapter dinners, but everyone does with 60-80 lively girls talking at once.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just been to visit my DB in hospital and he is doing really well. They have had him at the gym every day and he is looking so much better. :sm24:


Kaye, that is just wonderful. I am so happy for him.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I just spoke with Sam! Heidi was so kind as to give me his number. He should be home on the 24th. But I have told him we are geared up to do the following two openings (25th August and 1st September) to give him some breathing space, and let him settle back into a routine.


Good to hear Sam is doing well and has a date to come home. I hope he continues to make progress once he gets home.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> Thank you to Kaye, Margaret and Kate for this week's tea party. KayeJo, ya dun good!!! That stew, and especially the potatoes, sounds delicious!
> 
> I am at the lake for the last time. The girls come back on the 26th. Today, before I left, I had the housekeepers in at 7am and the painter at 8. The windows are washed in and out, the carpeting, upholstery and the mattresses have been cleaned. We are getting new furniture for two doubles and the chef will place our first food order for delivery on the 24th. The one little hook in all the prep is a leak in the ceiling on the second floor, so we will need some roof repairs.
> 
> I had a head MRI this week. That wasn't too much fun. I had my hearing checked and learned I had some loss, more in one ear than the other that can indicate some sort of benign mass on a nerve near the inner ear. Turns out I don't have one. My scan results said "normal." My daughters think that is questionable. Have a good weekend everyone.


Glad the MRI was normal, whatever your daughters may think.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Exactly. Thank you to Margaret, Kate and Kaye Jo for getting us going. Thoughts and hugs go out to Roland's family.
> Swedenme, beautiful knitting. Loved them.
> MY BIL has found an 8 year old beagle needing to be rehomed. We will see her tomorrow and see if Penny, beagle, wants to come and share the home with Katy and me. It has been lonesome without a dog. Hopefully, Penny will adjust to a quiet, no kids home with a cat. This is, of course, if I meet the expectations of the current owner. The plastic surgeon with whom I worked today said that he would gladly give me a reference if it was needed, as did the nurses in the room. Hope it doesn't come to that.


I hope it turns out that you and Penny beagle were made for each other.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, good to see Sam is doing better, good news to begin our new week.
> Yesterday after almost a month, we finally got reimbursed via insurance for our non event flight to Queenstown.
> It's been a case of A not sending B the info required to prove the flight was cancelled, but finally got it sorted.
> Busy on my latest project and it's looking ok so far, won't post until it's finished.
> ...


Glad you finally got your insurance sorted.

I like thing soup! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Penny is home, but Katy is very not happy, and the two will have to learn to get along with each other as Penny thinks that she should chase Katy. Currently they are separated with Katy in one room, Penny in the other.


Penny looks as though she completely at home.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. It has been a long time since I have joined but I do try to keep up via the summaries. Have been busy and life looks like getting even busier as I have agreed to go back to work until the end of the year. It is at a nearby school that has not had a teacher librarian for most of the year, so, in a weak moment, I said "yes". It will be full-time, which will be a challenge for me after 2 years of retirement, but not many weeks of this term left and then about 9 weeks of Term 4 and then they will look for a permanent T/L for next year. So I will survive, and the money will come in handy for more trips!
> 
> Glad to hear that Sam is recovering. Hope he keeps putting on weight and is ready to go home soon.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Denise. To hear you are going back to work must mean that you are now fully recovered from your op. As you say, it will be a challenge but the extra money always helps towards the next holiday (ask me how I know)!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great outfits Sonja.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

knityknot said:


> I love your rompers you can see quiet well that they are owls, I didn't have to squint at all.


Thank you very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Love both of those designs Sonja, especially the grey/white outfit.


Thank you Angela , I'm thinking of knitting a girls version in dusky pink and cream colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Great outfits Sonja.


Thank you Mary


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Angela , I'm thinking of knitting a girls version in dusky pink and cream colour


That would look great.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

angelam said:


> I hope it turns out that you and Penny beagle were made for each other.


Thank you for your kind thoughts. I hope so as well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I thought it was apropo with all the people we have coming into our area for the eclipse, we have scientists galore here and then just a whole bunch of tourists too, they are predicting an extra 50,000 people here in Torrington and again in Scottsbluff and then in all the little surrounding towns. All the hotels and motels are sold out and people are renting yards and pasture land to park and camp on, some people are charging $35 to park and watch the eclipse, that's not even camping, just parking to watch. Definitely keeping the doors locked when not home this weekend.
> MMM... Peaches... At least you don't have to cook them in a chuckwagon. :sm04:


Oh my, sounds like your town will be pretty busy. Is this because it's a top eclipse viewing town?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope the winds settle & they get the fires under control soon.
> Lovely photos, thanks for sharing
> I hope that poor little. Boy is found, very strange he should just disappear & not be among the casualties


My worry for this little boy is that he has been picked up by someone with evil intent. I'm sure if he had been injured or worse he would have been found and you would think anyone finding a 7yr old child wandering would try and find out where he belongs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just been to visit my DB in hospital and he is doing really well. They have had him at the gym every day and he is looking so much better. :sm24:


Great news.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> My worry for this little boy is that he has been picked up by someone with evil intent. I'm sure if he had been injured or worse he would have been found and you would think anyone finding a 7yr old child wandering would try and find out where he belongs.


Watched the news tonight and he still hadn't been found .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> That would look great.


Hope so got the yarn here in front of me , but I already have a dress and cardigan on needles , so haven't got the needle size to start it , which is a good deterrent from starting to many projects ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just been to visit my DB in hospital and he is doing really well. They have had him at the gym every day and he is looking so much better. :sm24:


That's great news after he's been sick for so long


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> My worry for this little boy is that he has been picked up by someone with evil intent. I'm sure if he had been injured or worse he would have been found and you would think anyone finding a 7yr old child wandering would try and find out where he belongs.


That's exactly what I was thinking, too many pervs out there now days. Hope he is found safe


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Angela , I'm thinking of knitting a girls version in dusky pink and cream colour


Sounds good.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Penny is home, but Katy is very not happy, and the two will have to learn to get along with each other as Penny thinks that she should chase Katy. Currently they are separated with Katy in one room, Penny in the other.


She's lovely! I hope she and Katy learn to at least tolerate one another.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope the winds settle & they get the fires under control soon.
> Lovely photos, thanks for sharing
> I hope that poor little. Boy is found, very strange he should just disappear & not be among the casualties


I am hoping that authorities maybe are holding off confirmation of the lad's status until Dad had arrived. Such a bad situation.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> You did very well KayeJo, thanks for starting us off on another week, lots of great recipes, and thank you summary ladies.
> 
> Just catching up on this new week. I've just got home from a day out in Stratford on Avon, birthplace of William Shakespeare, Went up with three friends and we have had a lovely day, weather was kind and we did lots of walking, sadly no pictures. Sorry folks. I'm pooped now so it's a quiet evening with my feet up catching up on here.


Thank you. 
I want to go there so badly, it's great that you had good weather for it too.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Mr Cadman has arrived in Barcelona and Embassy Staff took him straight to the morgue. He is now at the side of his injured wife. I think the news, when it comes will not be good.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Hope Penny and Katy learn to be friends.
So sad about little boy. Sad, sad, sad.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning folks, another wet one in soggy Auckland today. So I've been busy and given the fridge a good clean, and clean out and it's looking much better.
Been meaning to do it for awhile and finally decided today was the day for it. The pots and pans cupboards is next on the agenda but not today, kind of getting in spring cleaning mode. 
Bonnie, so pleased you made some more of my favourite pickles, you've been extremely busy lately with all the preserves yum!
Now time for a nice coffee and get back with cross stitch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Penny is home, but Katy is very not happy, and the two will have to learn to get along with each other as Penny thinks that she should chase Katy. Currently they are separated with Katy in one room, Penny in the other.


Awe, she's a cutie and looks so happy to be with you, poor Katy, hopefully Penny will learn quickly not to chase kitties.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh my, sounds like your town will be pretty busy. Is this because it's a top eclipse viewing town?


Yes, we are supposedly directly in the path so great viewing.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Hope Penny and Katy learn to be friends.
> So sad about little boy. Sad, sad, sad.


This is so sad and so barbaric, in my opinion..not political, just trying to wrap my mind around such terror. I have spent my entire life trying to heal and help people so this is so foreign to my thinking.
So far the standoff between Katy and Penny continues, but I think, with time, it will resolve. Penny is actually a loving dog, just had never seen a crazy puffed up cat before. 
Yes, Wyoming is exactly in the path of the eclipse. We are fortunate as my anesthesiologist, Dr. T, is bringing his two telescopes to the center. They are complete with the sun shields, so we can see it up close and personal. I will never forget the beauty of seeing Saturn's rings through his telescopes. We have an awesome universe.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Nicho, hope you are safe in cyclone winds. Good luck with your work. Love that you are making twiddle muffs.
> KayeJo, hope glasses were insured.
> 
> I had rough night. My right knee which is bone on bone was very sore. I had cortisone shot in June and it has been pain free and I've been on colitis flare so haven't done much but go to GE doc, play dulcimer and use computer. So I don't know what's up. Maybe it was the Budesonide. I went to sleep after 6a.m. and slept til 1 p.m. Knee better as I walked around house puttering.


So sorry to hear you are having problems again. So concerning. Big Hugs and feel better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just been to visit my DB in hospital and he is doing really well. They have had him at the gym every day and he is looking so much better. :sm24:


I am so pleased to hear this. He must be an amazing person like Julie's brother to have a good attitude. Wonderful that he is doing better!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joyce, hope Penny & Katy becomes friends, she's a cute little dog.

We weren't terribly busy at the burger sale but did OK, I think. Someone came us just when we were cleaning up & bought all the burgers that were cooked so we had no waste????. My popcorn balls went over well & sold out.
Windy & cool here today. We had a wild night last night, only 1/4 inch if rain but lots of thunder, lightening & wind so I didn't sleep very much.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joyce, I'll bet they will become best buds!
I got to library today and played my dulcimer over an hour. So feeling more cheerful. Hoping Budesonide will kick in soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Mr Cadman has arrived in Barcelona and Embassy Staff took him straight to the morgue. He is now at the side of his injured wife. I think the news, when it comes will not be good.


That sounds like the child was deceased, but sad to say, it's better he be in the next life than with someone who's going to misuse him, but his poor family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> This is so sad and so barbaric, in my opinion..not political, just trying to wrap my mind around such terror. I have spent my entire life trying to heal and help people so this is so foreign to my thinking.
> So far the standoff between Katy and Penny continues, but I think, with time, it will resolve. Penny is actually a loving dog, just had never seen a crazy puffed up cat before.
> Yes, Wyoming is exactly in the path of the eclipse. We are fortunate as my anesthesiologist, Dr. T, is bringing his two telescopes to the center. They are complete with the sun shields, so we can see it up close and personal. I will never forget the beauty of seeing Saturn's rings through his telescopes. We have an awesome universe.


You are right, it's very barbaric. 
Wow, that's so cool that he brings in his telescopes so you all can see. We do indeed have an amazing universe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joyce, hope Penny & Katy becomes friends, she's a cute little dog.
> 
> We weren't terribly busy at the burger sale but did OK, I think. Someone came us just when we were cleaning up & bought all the burgers that were cooked so we had no waste????. My popcorn balls went over well & sold out.
> Windy & cool here today. We had a wild night last night, only 1/4 inch if rain but lots of thunder, lightening & wind so I didn't sleep very much.


Great that everything sold, that's always a plus. 
It's a hot day here, got up to 95f, David took Gizmo fishing with him, that went well, Marla and I went to the farmers market and I got some fire roasted poblano peppers that I stuffed for dinner, so good but so filling, I over ate. lol
The girls across the street have a lemonade stand, they left a cup for the money and said help yourself. lol Mom's home and keeping an eye on it, I had to buy a cup because I try to support whatever they do, I just didn't drink it, too sweet for me. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Joyce, I'll bet they will become best buds!
> I got to library today and played my dulcimer over an hour. So feeling more cheerful. Hoping Budesonide will kick in soon.


Great that you were able to get out and also to play your dulcimer.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, wonderful everything sold.
Kaye, Thank you. Got 2 new dulcimer songbooks from Amazon on Thursday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, wonderful everything sold.
> Kaye, Thank you. Got 2 new dulcimer songbooks from Amazon on Thursday.


That's great, isn't Amazon wonderful?

:sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> You did very well KayeJo, thanks for starting us off on another week, lots of great recipes, and thank you summary ladies.
> 
> Just catching up on this new week. I've just got home from a day out in Stratford on Avon, birthplace of William Shakespeare, Went up with three friends and we have had a lovely day, weather was kind and we did lots of walking, sadly no pictures. Sorry folks. I'm pooped now so it's a quiet evening with my feet up catching up on here.


It's a lovely place especially in nice weather. Fun but tiring day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Penny is home, but Katy is very not happy, and the two will have to learn to get along with each other as Penny thinks that she should chase Katy. Currently they are separated with Katy in one room, Penny in the other.


Welcome to Penny. Like a child having to get used to a new sibling ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Need to decide whether or not to try hearing aids. I don't have a lot of loss, but have difficulty when people speak softly and with understanding accents. I also have difficulty at our Monday night chapter dinners, but everyone does with 60-80 lively girls talking at once.


Can you trial them before committing? Mum did and hated them so she didn't go ahead


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, there is a 45 day trial period. It has been a beautiful weekend at the lake. I feel so fortunate to have been able to spend almost every weekend here this summer. I will drive back tomorrow. Early Monday I take my car in for some body work. I think I mentioned that I was backed into while parked at a strip mall. The other party's insurance is paying for all expenses. It should be done by Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, we are supposedly directly in the path so great viewing.


Wish I could be there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joyce, hope Penny & Katy becomes friends, she's a cute little dog.
> 
> We weren't terribly busy at the burger sale but did OK, I think. Someone came us just when we were cleaning up & bought all the burgers that were cooked so we had no waste????. My popcorn balls went over well & sold out.
> Windy & cool here today. We had a wild night last night, only 1/4 inch if rain but lots of thunder, lightening & wind so I didn't sleep very much.


Glad to hear you did alright with the sale


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wish I could be there


I wish you could be too. 
:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Night all, sweet dreams, I have to be up early to get David's stuff ready to go and cook breakfast before I head out with Marla to go to the metaphysical fair at the coffee shop in Scottsbluff, it should be fun, something different to do and get us out and about, and there's coffee involved so that makes it even more worthwhile, and of course I'll have one of her homemade dark chocolate coconut bonbons. mmm....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Yes, there is a 45 day trial period. It has been a beautiful weekend at the lake. I feel so fortunate to have been able to spend almost every weekend here this summer. I will drive back tomorrow. Early Monday I take my car in for some body work. I think I mentioned that I was backed into while parked at a strip mall. The other party's insurance is paying for all expenses. It should be done by Tuesday afternoon.


In that case you would be crazy not to give them a try- if they don't help then you have lost nothing and will know that they aren't for you. Whereas if you don't try you will also be wondering. And knowing how much they help will help you decide whether they are worth the cost (I'm assuming you will have to pay something).Mum hated them, David loves his and Maryanne likes hers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Me in the morning????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me in the morning????


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> This is so sad and so barbaric, in my opinion..not political, just trying to wrap my mind around such terror. I have spent my entire life trying to heal and help people so this is so foreign to my thinking.
> So far the standoff between Katy and Penny continues, but I think, with time, it will resolve. Penny is actually a loving dog, just had never seen a crazy puffed up cat before.
> Yes, Wyoming is exactly in the path of the eclipse. We are fortunate as my anesthesiologist, Dr. T, is bringing his two telescopes to the center. They are complete with the sun shields, so we can see it up close and personal. I will never forget the beauty of seeing Saturn's rings through his telescopes. We have an awesome universe.


How wonderful that you will be able to watch the eclipse through those telescopes. You're right, our universe is awesome.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Thanks for the laugh.


You are welcome ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just been to visit my DB in hospital and he is doing really well. They have had him at the gym every day and he is looking so much better. :sm24:


Fantastic! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Penny is home, but Katy is very not happy, and the two will have to learn to get along with each other as Penny thinks that she should chase Katy. Currently they are separated with Katy in one room, Penny in the other.


Aaww she is a cutie. I do hope they will learn to get along. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> My worry for this little boy is that he has been picked up by someone with evil intent. I'm sure if he had been injured or worse he would have been found and you would think anyone finding a 7yr old child wandering would try and find out where he belongs.


The dad flew over yesterday and I have a horrible feeling it was to identify him.... I reckon we might know more tomorrow. The mum is upgraded from critical to serious. :sm13:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Mr Cadman has arrived in Barcelona and Embassy Staff took him straight to the morgue. He is now at the side of his injured wife. I think the news, when it comes will not be good.


That is so sad.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Me in the morning????


 :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joyce, hope Penny & Katy becomes friends, she's a cute little dog.
> 
> We weren't terribly busy at the burger sale but did OK, I think. Someone came us just when we were cleaning up & bought all the burgers that were cooked so we had no waste????. My popcorn balls went over well & sold out.
> Windy & cool here today. We had a wild night last night, only 1/4 inch if rain but lots of thunder, lightening & wind so I didn't sleep very much.


Glad the sale went well. I hope you sleep better tonight.... crazy weather. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Me in the morning????


 :sm24: LOL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> The dad flew over yesterday and I have a horrible feeling it was to identify him.... I reckon we might know more tomorrow. The mum is upgraded from critical to serious. :sm13:


Sadly I think you could be right. Better news on the mum though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Penny is such a sweet looking dog! She is blessed to have a new home with you. Prayers that she and Katy will quickly learn to respect each other.


flyty1n said:


> Penny is home, but Katy is very not happy, and the two will have to learn to get along with each other as Penny thinks that she should chase Katy. Currently they are separated with Katy in one room, Penny in the other.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If you don't want to try hearing aids yet you might want to get the device hunters use to amplify sounds. I got a set at Target that I used awhile and it helped quite a bit. They were fairly inexpensive too. I can't remember the exact name for them but they were in the sporting goods section and fit inside the ear like hearing aids. My hearing issue was taken care of so I don't use them now.


machriste said:


> Need to decide whether or not to try hearing aids. I don't have a lot of loss, but have difficulty when people speak softly and with understanding accents. I also have difficulty at our Monday night chapter dinners, but everyone does with 60-80 lively girls talking at once.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay did a quick catch up; put up 14 - jelly jars and 3 pints of peach preserves yesterday and still have a little more than 25 lbs of peaches to do. Will be busy again today. Kate such good news about your brother. Sorry not to comment more; keeping all in my prayers.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me in the morning????


Me too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me in the morning????


Oh dear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is so sad.


It really is beyond sad, come to think of it- sounds like the wife may be not surviving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sadly I think you could be right. Better news on the mum though.


I think I may have misunderstood how the medical grading goes.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Kaye Jo , ladies and Sam if you are maybe reading along . You did great Kaye Jo.
> It's great having my sister here , I dropped her off at her best friend from way back wben she was at school, its weird to see them because my sister has not lived in this country since she was 16 but when ever she comes for a visit she goes to see Valerie and they talk as if they had just seen each other yesterday , but i suppose it's the same when I meet my best friend and with technology it's easier to keep up with each other .
> Here is a picture of my latest outfit and the owl hat ( well if you squint it's an owl ????) to go with my last outfit ,


The owl hat is so cute. I don't need to squint to see the owl.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Me too!!!!!!!!!


????thought there might be a few of us


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> The owl hat is so cute. I don't need to squint to see the owl.


Thank you Mary


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Me in the morning????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Quilt Bronwen is making for DGS- based on the Seasons- but it is not exactly traditional in design.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

That is beautiful, Julie. It had an oriental look to it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> That is beautiful, Julie. It had an oriental look to it.


Thanks.
It is mean't specifically to be based on Southern Hemisphere seasons- - she had a major hunt finding winter fabric that did not have a Christmas theme - for instance.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the start of the new week Poledra, Kate and darowil and anyone I may have left out. I had a great time at the fiber arts festival. We only walked through one vendor building and the outside vendor area. The other building was a bit of a walk and one of the ladies had fallen recently so we stayed close to the area we entered. We had 4 in our group so only one vehicle. Everyone enjoyed the adventure. I was the only one who has gone before so it was fun seeing the other ladies being awestruck the entire time. I got some finger puppets for Bella's birthday. I will deliver them Tuesday along with another gift sent by mail to me to deliver. I also got some roving for needle felting in October. I picked up some lovely patterns and some yarn to make the sheep hat. Mostly I enjoyed touching so much yarn and seeing all the colors. 

Matthew went with a friend yesterday to a tractor show. He is invited to go out of town for a few days this week so we will find out more today about that. 

Yesterday I went to an essential oils home party in the morning and then met Matthew's art teacher to experiment with a simple dyeing technique that could be used with the disabled class. I was quite tired after all the running around so today needs to be housework day after church.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Quilt Bronwen is making for DGS- based on the Seasons- but it is not exactly traditional in design.


It is beautiful. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Quilt Bronwen is making for DGS- based on the Seasons- but it is not exactly traditional in design.


It's beautiful Julie


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Quilt Bronwen is making for DGS- based on the Seasons- but it is not exactly traditional in design.


Beautiful quilt. What a lot of work she is putting in to it.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

What a beautiful quilt Bronwen is making. I like the theme and she did a wonderful job with the quilting and applique. I had never thought about the need for non-Christmas winter fabric. 
Matthew's dog is coming along nicely.
Good on you Gwennie in all the food preservation you are doing. I think I shall have to pick up some peaches myself Monday. I believe there are some at my favorite Allred Orchards food stand. Mine will be freeze dried as I don't can. However, they are so wonderful in the winter when you have a hankering for some fresh fruit.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Quilt Bronwen is making for DGS- based on the Seasons- but it is not exactly traditional in design.


That is stunning. She is very talented :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the start of the new week Poledra, Kate and darowil and anyone I may have left out. I had a great time at the fiber arts festival. We only walked through one vendor building and the outside vendor area. The other building was a bit of a walk and one of the ladies had fallen recently so we stayed close to the area we entered. We had 4 in our group so only one vehicle. Everyone enjoyed the adventure. I was the only one who has gone before so it was fun seeing the other ladies being awestruck the entire time. I got some finger puppets for Bella's birthday. I will deliver them Tuesday along with another gift sent by mail to me to deliver. I also got some roving for needle felting in October. I picked up some lovely patterns and some yarn to make the sheep hat. Mostly I enjoyed touching so much yarn and seeing all the colors.
> 
> Matthew went with a friend yesterday to a tractor show. He is invited to go out of town for a few days this week so we will find out more today about that.
> 
> Yesterday I went to an essential oils home party in the morning and then met Matthew's art teacher to experiment with a simple dyeing technique that could be used with the disabled class. I was quite tired after all the running around so today needs to be housework day after church.


I am not surprised you are tired. It made me tired reading it! The drawing is wonderful. The dog looks so alive :sm24:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Quilt Bronwen is making for DGS- based on the Seasons- but it is not exactly traditional in design.


Beautiful quilt.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me in the morning????


LOL!! And me!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Thanks for the laugh.


Welcome to the Tea Party, please stop by anytime.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Quilt Bronwen is making for DGS- based on the Seasons- but it is not exactly traditional in design.


Beautiful!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

It's just come up on the TV that the wee boy in Barcelona is amongst the dead. So sad.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Pacer, the festival sounds so enjoyable. DDs and I took DGS with us to one near the Twin Cities. We thought he would like seeing the animals. We grown ups were avidly watching the sheep dogs herding, and the little one had found some dirt and was all wrapped up playing in it.

The Chihuahua is looking good. That is the breed that jumped into my mind when I saw that first eye. Even in back and white I saw that kind of watery brown eye so apparent in that breed. Matthew gets better and better.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's just come up on the TV that the wee boy in Barcelona is amongst the dead. So sad.


How sad.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, love Amazon, especially living in isolated area.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Yes, there is a 45 day trial period. It has been a beautiful weekend at the lake. I feel so fortunate to have been able to spend almost every weekend here this summer. I will drive back tomorrow. Early Monday I take my car in for some body work. I think I mentioned that I was backed into while parked at a strip mall. The other party's insurance is paying for all expenses. It should be done by Tuesday afternoon.


I'm hoping that the car repairs work out well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I wish you could be too.
> :sm24:


A group viewing party would be so much fun.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, love Bronwen's quilt! I've never seen one like that. It's charming.
Mary, Matthew's dog is wonderful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Night all, sweet dreams, I have to be up early to get David's stuff ready to go and cook breakfast before I head out with Marla to go to the metaphysical fair at the coffee shop in Scottsbluff, it should be fun, something different to do and get us out and about, and there's coffee involved so that makes it even more worthwhile, and of course I'll have one of her homemade dark chocolate coconut bonbons. mmm....


You had me at coffee, but then bonbon put me over. Dark chocolate with coconut, candied orange peel or cherries are just some of my favorites. I found some hazelnut protein powder to sweeten/flavor coffee or smoothies and I'm loving it and get the extra kick of protein.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me in the morning????


I doubt that--but it's a cute graphic to put in a frame by the coffee maker.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The dad flew over yesterday and I have a horrible feeling it was to identify him.... I reckon we might know more tomorrow. The mum is upgraded from critical to serious. :sm13:


These attacks and police hate are so awful especially when it's viewed in the form of the innocent victims. zi personally don't understand the hate that seems to have been pent up fir a very long time. I believe we all as humans bear responsibility for awful attrocities to indigenous peoples, war prisoners (and non war Japanese put into detention camps) and civil differences. I hope we can all heal all old and new wounds caused by identity politics and get back to being humans trying to save our planet and making it possible for all to earn living wages and we take care of our loved ones in need.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Quilt Bronwen is making for DGS- based on the Seasons- but it is not exactly traditional in design.


That's beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks.
> It is mean't specifically to be based on Southern Hemisphere seasons- - she had a major hunt finding winter fabric that did not have a Christmas theme - for instance.


Snow with flakes and snowman still works.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the start of the new week Poledra, Kate and darowil and anyone I may have left out. I had a great time at the fiber arts festival. We only walked through one vendor building and the outside vendor area. The other building was a bit of a walk and one of the ladies had fallen recently so we stayed close to the area we entered. We had 4 in our group so only one vehicle. Everyone enjoyed the adventure. I was the only one who has gone before so it was fun seeing the other ladies being awestruck the entire time. I got some finger puppets for Bella's birthday. I will deliver them Tuesday along with another gift sent by mail to me to deliver. I also got some roving for needle felting in October. I picked up some lovely patterns and some yarn to make the sheep hat. Mostly I enjoyed touching so much yarn and seeing all the colors.
> 
> Matthew went with a friend yesterday to a tractor show. He is invited to go out of town for a few days this week so we will find out more today about that.
> 
> Yesterday I went to an essential oils home party in the morning and then met Matthew's art teacher to experiment with a simple dyeing technique that could be used with the disabled class. I was quite tired after all the running around so today needs to be housework day after church.


Sounds like a wonderful day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's just come up on the TV that the wee boy in Barcelona is amongst the dead. So sad.


So very sad. I'm continuing my prayers for the Mom.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> These attacks and police hate are so awful especially when it's viewed in the form of the innocent victims. zi personally don't understand the hate that seems to have been pent up fir a very long time. I believe we all as humans bear responsibility for awful attrocities to indigenous peoples, war prisoners (and non war Japanese put into detention camps) and civil differences. I hope we can all heal all old and new wounds caused by identity politics and get back to being humans trying to save our planet and making it possible for all to earn living wages and we take care of our loved ones in need.


Well said Rookie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me in the morning????


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If you don't want to try hearing aids yet you might want to get the device hunters use to amplify sounds. I got a set at Target that I used awhile and it helped quite a bit. They were fairly inexpensive too. I can't remember the exact name for them but they were in the sporting goods section and fit inside the ear like hearing aids. My hearing issue was taken care of so I don't use them now.


I have to be nosy, how did you fix your hearing?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Quilt Bronwen is making for DGS- based on the Seasons- but it is not exactly traditional in design.


That's beautiful, a real family heirloom


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's just come up on the TV that the wee boy in Barcelona is amongst the dead. So sad.


So sad, the poor family. I hope the mom will eventually recover from her injuries


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> These attacks and police hate are so awful especially when it's viewed in the form of the innocent victims. zi personally don't understand the hate that seems to have been pent up fir a very long time. I believe we all as humans bear responsibility for awful attrocities to indigenous peoples, war prisoners (and non war Japanese put into detention camps) and civil differences. I hope we can all heal all old and new wounds caused by identity politics and get back to being humans trying to save our planet and making it possible for all to earn living wages and we take care of our loved ones in need.


Yes. Well said


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You had me at coffee, but then bonbon put me over. Dark chocolate with coconut, candied orange peel or cherries are just some of my favorites. I found some hazelnut protein powder to sweeten/flavor coffee or smoothies and I'm loving it and get the extra kick of protein.


I just saw someone on TV making "healthy" truffles with pitted dates. She made the dates into a paste in a food processor, added some other flavorings and rolled them in coconut or cocoa powder.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, love Amazon, especially living in isolated area.


Living in rural Wales it is a boon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> I just saw someone on TV making "healthy" truffles with pitted dates. She made the dates into a paste in a food processor, added some other flavorings and rolled them in coconut or cocoa powder.


Sounds good. I do a date bar with the pureed dates in between oatmeal bar batter. Yummy, but very sweet and rich.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the start of the new week Poledra, Kate and darowil and anyone I may have left out. I had a great time at the fiber arts festival. We only walked through one vendor building and the outside vendor area. The other building was a bit of a walk and one of the ladies had fallen recently so we stayed close to the area we entered. We had 4 in our group so only one vehicle. Everyone enjoyed the adventure. I was the only one who has gone before so it was fun seeing the other ladies being awestruck the entire time. I got some finger puppets for Bella's birthday. I will deliver them Tuesday along with another gift sent by mail to me to deliver. I also got some roving for needle felting in October. I picked up some lovely patterns and some yarn to make the sheep hat. Mostly I enjoyed touching so much yarn and seeing all the colors.
> 
> Matthew went with a friend yesterday to a tractor show. He is invited to go out of town for a few days this week so we will find out more today about that.
> 
> Yesterday I went to an essential oils home party in the morning and then met Matthew's art teacher to experiment with a simple dyeing technique that could be used with the disabled class. I was quite tired after all the running around so today needs to be housework day after church.


It is fascinating watching the progress of Matthew's drawings, Mary, thanks for posting- glad you had a good day- even if today must be housework.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is beautiful. Thanks for sharing it with us.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's beautiful Julie


She does beautiful work, Sonja! (if I say so myself)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Beautiful quilt. What a lot of work she is putting in to it.


Especially as I think she usually hand quilts- she got the award for best newcomer in the first year she attended her guild.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What a beautiful quilt Bronwen is making. I like the theme and she did a wonderful job with the quilting and applique. I had never thought about the need for non-Christmas winter fabric.
> Matthew's dog is coming along nicely.
> Good on you Gwennie in all the food preservation you are doing. I think I shall have to pick up some peaches myself Monday. I believe there are some at my favorite Allred Orchards food stand. Mine will be freeze dried as I don't can. However, they are so wonderful in the winter when you have a hankering for some fresh fruit.


Thank you, Joyce- Christmas here is all sun and beaches!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is stunning. She is very talented :sm24:


Thank you Norma! She is a natural miniaturist. And into detail.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Beautiful quilt.


Thank you, in my opinion her work is quite exceptional.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's just come up on the TV that the wee boy in Barcelona is amongst the dead. So sad.


That is so hard on the father- I do hope his wife pulls through.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, love Bronwen's quilt! I've never seen one like that. It's charming.
> Mary, Matthew's dog is wonderful.


Thank you Joy, that was what she was telling me that it does not follow any traditional pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's beautiful.


Thank you, Rookie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Snow with flakes and snowman still works.


But our Christmas is all heat, Pohutukawa flowers and the beach.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's beautiful, a real family heirloom


Thank you Bonnie, I reckon it will be!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Living in rural Wales it is a boon.


Rural Saskatchewan too


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But our Christmas is all heat, Pohutukawa flowers and the beach.


That's why snow works and Santa doesn't.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's why snow works and Santa doesn't.


There's a song for Christmas downunder which goes.. Downunder Santa gets a suntan, Rudolph puts some cream on his nose.
Forget the rest of it, but it sums up our Christmas time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie you will be so proud of me , I decided to collect some apples pears and blackberries while I was out with the dog , I picked and she ran laps in and out the trees , there was method in my madness , the little imp on my shoulder told me to take them all home as a gift for my sister ????
Now full as a pudding or to be more precise an apple and BlackBerry pudding ????


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi guys, i am trying to catch up, been gone on a 3 day all girls trip with Mom and two nieces, we had a really good time, did a lot of shopping, bonding and still managed to loose a half lb at WW, its slow going on the weight issue but thats ok, at least i am eating healthier. Gwinnie you sure look good and girl you rock that lavender hair.
Could someone tell me the date of the t party with the KAP pictures and if you know the pg, that would be super too. 
We are having some more rain, this has been the weirdest Aug. still having to mow the yards, I have been enjoying the zinnias i planted this spring, i have not lacked for bouquets.
Is anyone gearing up for the eclipse, my sister in Nashville,TN said all their hotels and camp grounds are full, folks from all over the country there to see the total eclipse, we are only to see a partial view. A friend of ours in Prairie City Oregon, was showing pics of all the folks, 50-75 thousand folks camped out in the dirt and dust and Showers run $8. bag of ice $20. clothing optional. hmmmmmmmmmm
OK, gonna read more. thanks and hello


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Quilt Bronwen is making for DGS- based on the Seasons- but it is not exactly traditional in design.


That is amazing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's just come up on the TV that the wee boy in Barcelona is amongst the dead. So sad.


I am so very sorry to hear this. Such a tragedy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> These attacks and police hate are so awful especially when it's viewed in the form of the innocent victims. zi personally don't understand the hate that seems to have been pent up fir a very long time. I believe we all as humans bear responsibility for awful attrocities to indigenous peoples, war prisoners (and non war Japanese put into detention camps) and civil differences. I hope we can all heal all old and new wounds caused by identity politics and get back to being humans trying to save our planet and making it possible for all to earn living wages and we take care of our loved ones in need.


That would be wonderful indeed. I know it would win awards here too.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Quilt Bronwen is making for DGS- based on the Seasons- but it is not exactly traditional in design.


This quilt is Amazing, so colorful and tells a story. i would take it in a second. great job Bronwen


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, how fun to pick your own apples, pears and blackberries! I've picked blackberries with my grand girls along the Napa river.
Southern Gal, sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate and Normaedern, how strong were the winds when they got to you?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is a picture of Roland from a few years ago when I knit him a coat, which he is wearing in the photo. Some of you may remember it. It was my first dog coat and it actually fit. Had to find a pattern for a pug but it worked. I know he wore it for a while. Such a sweet dog. Pugs definitely have their own special look, like a smaller bulldog, but Roland was a big pug. In his own way a sophisticated little guy with his gray hair.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kate and Normaedern, how strong were the winds when they got to you?


Only a bit breezy here, nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's why snow works and Santa doesn't.


But only in winter.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Hi guys, i am trying to catch up, been gone on a 3 day all girls trip with Mom and two nieces, we had a really good time, did a lot of shopping, bonding and still managed to loose a half lb at WW, its slow going on the weight issue but thats ok, at least i am eating healthier. Gwinnie you sure look good and girl you rock that lavender hair.
> Could someone tell me the date of the t party with the KAP pictures and if you know the pg, that would be super too.
> We are having some more rain, this has been the weirdest Aug. still having to mow the yards, I have been enjoying the zinnias i planted this spring, i have not lacked for bouquets.
> Is anyone gearing up for the eclipse, my sister in Nashville,TN said all their hotels and camp grounds are full, folks from all over the country there to see the total eclipse, we are only to see a partial view. A friend of ours in Prairie City Oregon, was showing pics of all the folks, 50-75 thousand folks camped out in the dirt and dust and Showers run $8. bag of ice $20. clothing optional. hmmmmmmmmmm
> OK, gonna read more. thanks and hello


Donna - If you look up Knitting Tea Party 9th June, 2017 there are photos of the KAP on pages 2, 3, 8, 21, 47 and 61.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Hi guys, i am trying to catch up, been gone on a 3 day all girls trip with Mom and two nieces, we had a really good time, did a lot of shopping, bonding and still managed to loose a half lb at WW, its slow going on the weight issue but thats ok, at least i am eating healthier. Gwinnie you sure look good and girl you rock that lavender hair.
> Could someone tell me the date of the t party with the KAP pictures and if you know the pg, that would be super too.
> We are having some more rain, this has been the weirdest Aug. still having to mow the yards, I have been enjoying the zinnias i planted this spring, i have not lacked for bouquets.
> Is anyone gearing up for the eclipse, my sister in Nashville,TN said all their hotels and camp grounds are full, folks from all over the country there to see the total eclipse, we are only to see a partial view. A friend of ours in Prairie City Oregon, was showing pics of all the folks, 50-75 thousand folks camped out in the dirt and dust and Showers run $8. bag of ice $20. clothing optional. hmmmmmmmmmm
> OK, gonna read more. thanks and hello


Hi Donna! Kate may be able to help out when she reads your post.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is amazing.


I agree- well beyond anything I could do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> This quilt is Amazing, so colorful and tells a story. i would take it in a second. great job Bronwen


Thanks Donna!
One of the nice things about it- in the winter block, the kids are wearing hats I knitted for them. I love the spring one with DGS bottle feeding the lamb.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is a picture of Roland from a few years ago when I knit him a coat, which he is wearing in the photo. Some of you may remember it. It was my first dog coat and it actually fit. Had to find a pattern for a pug but it worked. I know he wore it for a while. Such a sweet dog. Pugs definitely have their own special look, like a smaller bulldog, but Roland was a big pug. In his own way a sophisticated little guy with his gray hair.


And a great momento.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kate and Normaedern, how strong were the winds when they got to you?


We are still waiting. Tomorrow apparently.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> We are still waiting. Tomorrow apparently.


Maybe it will blow itself out before it gets to you?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie you will be so proud of me , I decided to collect some apples pears and blackberries while I was out with the dog , I picked and she ran laps in and out the trees , there was method in my madness , the little imp on my shoulder told me to take them all home as a gift for my sister ????
> Now full as a pudding or to be more precise an apple and BlackBerry pudding ????


????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Hi guys, i am trying to catch up, been gone on a 3 day all girls trip with Mom and two nieces, we had a really good time, did a lot of shopping, bonding and still managed to loose a half lb at WW, its slow going on the weight issue but thats ok, at least i am eating healthier. Gwinnie you sure look good and girl you rock that lavender hair.
> Could someone tell me the date of the t party with the KAP pictures and if you know the pg, that would be super too.
> We are having some more rain, this has been the weirdest Aug. still having to mow the yards, I have been enjoying the zinnias i planted this spring, i have not lacked for bouquets.
> Is anyone gearing up for the eclipse, my sister in Nashville,TN said all their hotels and camp grounds are full, folks from all over the country there to see the total eclipse, we are only to see a partial view. A friend of ours in Prairie City Oregon, was showing pics of all the folks, 50-75 thousand folks camped out in the dirt and dust and Showers run $8. bag of ice $20. clothing optional. hmmmmmmmmmm
> OK, gonna read more. thanks and hello


I'm glad you had a nice trip
I heard on the news hotel rooms in Wyoming that are usually $80 are $800????????gouging at it best?????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie you will be so proud of me , I decided to collect some apples pears and blackberries while I was out with the dog , I picked and she ran laps in and out the trees , there was method in my madness , the little imp on my shoulder told me to take them all home as a gift for my sister ????
> Now full as a pudding or to be more precise an apple and BlackBerry pudding ????


Sounds delicious.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Hi guys, i am trying to catch up, been gone on a 3 day all girls trip with Mom and two nieces, we had a really good time, did a lot of shopping, bonding and still managed to loose a half lb at WW, its slow going on the weight issue but thats ok, at least i am eating healthier. Gwinnie you sure look good and girl you rock that lavender hair.
> Could someone tell me the date of the t party with the KAP pictures and if you know the pg, that would be super too.
> We are having some more rain, this has been the weirdest Aug. still having to mow the yards, I have been enjoying the zinnias i planted this spring, i have not lacked for bouquets.
> Is anyone gearing up for the eclipse, my sister in Nashville,TN said all their hotels and camp grounds are full, folks from all over the country there to see the total eclipse, we are only to see a partial view. A friend of ours in Prairie City Oregon, was showing pics of all the folks, 50-75 thousand folks camped out in the dirt and dust and Showers run $8. bag of ice $20. clothing optional. hmmmmmmmmmm
> OK, gonna read more. thanks and hello


I have family who are camped outside of Nashville. Should be quite the spectacle.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is a picture of Roland from a few years ago when I knit him a coat, which he is wearing in the photo. Some of you may remember it. It was my first dog coat and it actually fit. Had to find a pattern for a pug but it worked. I know he wore it for a while. Such a sweet dog. Pugs definitely have their own special look, like a smaller bulldog, but Roland was a big pug. In his own way a sophisticated little guy with his gray hair.


 RIP Roland. Truly loved. Our neighbor had to put down her dog too. Keely was a great companion for her DH as he was dying and now she feels very alone. I predict a new dog at that house too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Donna - If you look up Knitting Tea Party 9th June, 2017 there are photos of the KAP on pages 2, 3, 8, 21, 47 and 61.


Donna: You can send me a PM with your email snd I'll send some.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> RIP Roland. Truly loved. Our neighbor had to put down her dog too. Keely was a great companion for her DH as he was dying and now she feels very alone. I predict a new dog at that house too.


My feelings exactly. It is so hard to put down your beloved animal. Roland had a good life, loved and well cared for. I expect that another dog will also come to be your companion. Wishing you peace and a deep knowledge that you did all you could, also that you will know when it is time for a new four legger.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Quilt Bronwen is making for DGS- based on the Seasons- but it is not exactly traditional in design.


That's great. She got your craft bug didn't she?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the start of the new week Poledra, Kate and darowil and anyone I may have left out. I had a great time at the fiber arts festival. We only walked through one vendor building and the outside vendor area. The other building was a bit of a walk and one of the ladies had fallen recently so we stayed close to the area we entered. We had 4 in our group so only one vehicle. Everyone enjoyed the adventure. I was the only one who has gone before so it was fun seeing the other ladies being awestruck the entire time. I got some finger puppets for Bella's birthday. I will deliver them Tuesday along with another gift sent by mail to me to deliver. I also got some roving for needle felting in October. I picked up some lovely patterns and some yarn to make the sheep hat. Mostly I enjoyed touching so much yarn and seeing all the colors.
> 
> Matthew went with a friend yesterday to a tractor show. He is invited to go out of town for a few days this week so we will find out more today about that.
> 
> Yesterday I went to an essential oils home party in the morning and then met Matthew's art teacher to experiment with a simple dyeing technique that could be used with the disabled class. I was quite tired after all the running around so today needs to be housework day after church.


The dog is coming on beautifully. Fiber Arts Festival sounds like fun. It will really good for Matthew to get away with others for a few days- does he do that often?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma, I'm sure yesterday was hard, but what a loving way to help Roland over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's great. She got your craft bug didn't she?


Mwyffanwy was a singer and writer- and unwilling crafter- Bronwen definitely was the crafter even by age 3.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Donna - If you look up Knitting Tea Party 9th June, 2017 there are photos of the KAP on pages 2, 3, 8, 21, 47 and 61.


I figured you would come up with the answer! The photos etc was a great idea of yours I must say.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello, KPers


It's been along while since I've been able to post--lack of time mostly--so don't worry about me. I've been terribly short-handed at Elm since the end of March; but hopefully that will change next month as others, who must do hours of work of some sort, some place in the County, will be assigned to Take Flight. And mostly to my end of the building. A number of former staff have found work that apparently pays enough to move off the assistance system. That is a good part of what Susan works to accomplish.

Of course, it will take a bit to gather them into the team effort and standards we/I expect of them and the Health Department expects of general food service in a ''commercial'', as opposed to residential, setting.

We hope to be in the process of moving by the middle of October before the need to heat the building at Elm. Far tooooo expensive to go into another winter trying that. It is also likely that our main food supplier, other than private donations, will cease having any interest in the people who rely on us. Although they were formerly part of that portion of the local citizens who depended on that group, the expectation was that the people would follow to their newer facility. Obviously, no one took into consideration the reality of the situation: It is a long walk for older folks in good weather. In inclement weather, it is even more miserable. And besides that fact, our food tastes better, the atmosphere is so much friendlier and caring. I have a middle-aged man who walked 40 minutes in each direction, in the heat and humidity, with a broken leg (no cast or medical care because he had no transport to his doctor, his choice) and a broken arm on the opposite side which was discovered when he did get to his doctor!! :sm03: :sm03: 

I seriously believe that our regulars feel cared about, as well as cared for, at Elm. They will step up and help with whatever needs we may have in providing a place to share a meal prepared just for them without any denigration of them because of their circumstances. They are even volunteering to help in any ways possible with getting moved into the new building.

On the Tim front, I also have good news. He got himself into and out of the bath tub yesterday. He has made significant improvement in the time it takes for him to accomplish several climbing and transitioning changes. His OT is quite into statistics, which make his improvements readily recognizable to any one. Tim will have about 3 more weeks of various therapies and we expect him to be discharged from day-rehab about the 8th of September. He will probably do several more weeks of strengthening therapy at a facility much closer to home/Elm. This will not be done in all day sessions. This morning during services, he reached over with his right hand and took my hand. Not a thing lI've ever seen him do voluntarily with his right hand because his brain tends to ignore that side of his body even if he were falling to that side or could reach something to keep himself from losing his balance or falling at all.

On the knitting front, I've begun to frog the heel turn of a pair of socks that I began nearly a year ago. The other sock is probably near the point of beginning the heel flap. I might even get the pair finished by the New Year, who knows?

Love to you all. I am managing to keep up for most weeks, and I'm grateful for that connection to the outer world of KTP. Thank you for helping to keep me sane some days. lolol :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: 

Ohio Joy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh so good to hear of Tim's progress. Hopes and prayers for this to continue and that things will work out for the best at Elm.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Oh so good to hear of Tim's progress. Hopes and prayers for this to continue and that things will work out for the best at Elm.


Thank you, Joyce, for the hopes and prayers for Elm and all of us. I appreciated all the prayers we can get from folks who care for and about us.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hello, KPers
> 
> It's been along while since I've been able to post--lack of time mostly--so don't worry about me. I've been terribly short-handed at Elm since the end of March; but hopefully that will change next month as others, who must do hours of work of some sort, some place in the County, will be assigned to Take Flight. And mostly to my end of the building. A number of former staff have found work that apparently pays enough to move off the assistance system. That is a good part of what Susan works to accomplish.
> 
> ...


Delighted to hear of Tim's progress and I hope that your move to the new premises goes smoothly.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I figured you would come up with the answer! The photos etc was a great idea of yours I must say.


But only after you came up with the idea of the summary.......mutual admiration society going here?!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Oh so good to hear of Tim's progress. Hopes and prayers for this to continue and that things will work out for the best at Elm.


ditto.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> But only after you came up with the idea of the summary.......mutual admiration society going here?!!!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Wonderful start! Thank you, KayeJo, Margaret, and Kate. I will try to remember to go back and check the pattern links. 
We are in Kentucky at a campground, and will leave the RV here tomorrow when we go to Tennessee to meet friends to view the eclipse. We even were able to get the special glasses we need when we checked in! We stayed here the first night when we left for Arizona in December. When we called to see if they had room, they had just arrived back from church, and told us they had 1 back in site left, and we could have it. About a half hour later the phone rings and they tell us that while at church someone came in and took that spot. They had not checked the sites before checking messages and taking calls. They would make us a special spot, and install a 30/50 amp outlet for us. We would be parked in a driveway, but would be blocked from behind so no one could run into the back of us, and give us a discount in addition to our membership discount for the inconvenience!!!! When we registered, they told us they would only charge us for the first night, but not the second!!!!! Our Escapees and our Passport America memberships each get us 1/2 off here, though you can only use one or the other. We will stay here again! And pass the word about how well they took care of us!! I don't think I will catch up for a few days, but you never know. I am only on page one. We will shower tonight and leave at daybreak for Tennessee, even though we are only about 1 1/2 hours away. We are told that the Tennessee department of transportation is expecting horrendous amounts of traffic, so we are hoping to avoid most of it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous. We know she comes by her talent from her mother; like mother like daughter.


Lurker 2 said:


> The Quilt Bronwen is making for DGS- based on the Seasons- but it is not exactly traditional in design.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Matthew's drawing is really progressing. I would love to go to a fiber arts festival; I can imagine so much to see. Hope Matthew enjoyed the tractor show and that is his out of town invitation is do-able that he will have a good time.


pacer said:


> Thanks for the start of the new week Poledra, Kate and darowil and anyone I may have left out. I had a great time at the fiber arts festival. We only walked through one vendor building and the outside vendor area. The other building was a bit of a walk and one of the ladies had fallen recently so we stayed close to the area we entered. We had 4 in our group so only one vehicle. Everyone enjoyed the adventure. I was the only one who has gone before so it was fun seeing the other ladies being awestruck the entire time. I got some finger puppets for Bella's birthday. I will deliver them Tuesday along with another gift sent by mail to me to deliver. I also got some roving for needle felting in October. I picked up some lovely patterns and some yarn to make the sheep hat. Mostly I enjoyed touching so much yarn and seeing all the colors.
> 
> Matthew went with a friend yesterday to a tractor show. He is invited to go out of town for a few days this week so we will find out more today about that.
> 
> Yesterday I went to an essential oils home party in the morning and then met Matthew's art teacher to experiment with a simple dyeing technique that could be used with the disabled class. I was quite tired after all the running around so today needs to be housework day after church.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gorgeous. We know she comes by her talent from her mother; like mother like daughter.


You are very kind- but on the other hand I know I gave them both many opportunities to explore all sorts of disciplines- except perhaps athletics.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is gross, but I had kept telling doctor it felt like my one ear were stopped up and he kept saying to hold my nose and blow several times a day.
I did that for months and nothing changed. I called to make an appointment to see him again and he was booked solid but offered an appointment with his colleague. Well he took one look and called in an assistant. He cleaned my ear! There was a large chunk of hard wax in the canal.
He said some people just produce more wax. My hearing was instantly improved.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to be nosy, how did you fix your hearing?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ohio Joy it is good to hear from you. It sounds as if this physical therapy has helped Tim in many ways, not just with the surgery. I can only imagine how his reaching out and taking your hand in the church must have given you such joy. Daralene what a wonderful picture of the beloved Roland in his sweater. I know how precious a pug can be (we had 2) and what a wonderful pet and family member he was. RIP Roland. Southern Gal it is good to hear from you. Sounds as if you had a nice trip. Thank you for the compliment. Hope you will be up to joining our chatter more often.

Put up 18 quarts of peaches today. Sonja your pie made with the fresh picked fruits sounds delicious. I know it was enjoyed by everyone. I hope you are having a wonderful reunion with your sister.

I'm finishing up another bear (#3) for the mercy ship. Forgot to take a picture of the second one and already delivered it. It has been a long day so I'll close for now. Peace and Love to all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OhioJoy, have missed you. Wonderful that Tim is making such progress in self care. I pray Elm continues to thrive. Amazing your former staff can find work that allows them to get off assistance. Though I'm sorry that leaves you short handed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I'm amazed at all your canning.
I got to my meeting this morning and got the other sock down to toe decrease. First time I've knit in awhile. The Budesonide has not kicked in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Quilt Bronwen is making for DGS- based on the Seasons- but it is not exactly traditional in design.


She does wonderful work, that's creative.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the start of the new week Poledra, Kate and darowil and anyone I may have left out. I had a great time at the fiber arts festival. We only walked through one vendor building and the outside vendor area. The other building was a bit of a walk and one of the ladies had fallen recently so we stayed close to the area we entered. We had 4 in our group so only one vehicle. Everyone enjoyed the adventure. I was the only one who has gone before so it was fun seeing the other ladies being awestruck the entire time. I got some finger puppets for Bella's birthday. I will deliver them Tuesday along with another gift sent by mail to me to deliver. I also got some roving for needle felting in October. I picked up some lovely patterns and some yarn to make the sheep hat. Mostly I enjoyed touching so much yarn and seeing all the colors.
> 
> Matthew went with a friend yesterday to a tractor show. He is invited to go out of town for a few days this week so we will find out more today about that.
> 
> Yesterday I went to an essential oils home party in the morning and then met Matthew's art teacher to experiment with a simple dyeing technique that could be used with the disabled class. I was quite tired after all the running around so today needs to be housework day after church.


It's wonderful that you all had a great time, I love to feel the yarns also, and drool over the colors. lol
How did Matthew enjoy the tractor show? That's cool that he's been invited out of town, I hope it's a great trip for him. 
That was a hectic but fun day, I think a day of rest is definitely in order, amongst the housework of course. lol I'm doing housework tomorrow, the house is always clean when David comes home but somehow by the time he leaves, it looks like a hurricane came through and I can't really blame most of it on him. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Pacer, the festival sounds so enjoyable. DDs and I took DGS with us to one near the Twin Cities. We thought he would like seeing the animals. We grown ups were avidly watching the sheep dogs herding, and the little one had found some dirt and was all wrapped up playing in it.
> 
> The Chihuahua is looking good. That is the breed that jumped into my mind when I saw that first eye. Even in back and white I saw that kind of watery brown eye so apparent in that breed. Matthew gets better and better.


That's what I forgot to comment on!! Matthews pup is coming alive before our eyes, it's adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, love Amazon, especially living in isolated area.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A group viewing party would be so much fun.


It would be, I'll try to take pictures or a video but for some reason I can't get video's to post to KTP. 
Oh Gwen!! I'll try to email you the rest of those videos too, I forgot all about it, if you don't see them in a day or three, yell at me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You had me at coffee, but then bonbon put me over. Dark chocolate with coconut, candied orange peel or cherries are just some of my favorites. I found some hazelnut protein powder to sweeten/flavor coffee or smoothies and I'm loving it and get the extra kick of protein.


Yes, they are soooo good, I ate it between the shop and the car and they are about 2 inches in diameter, so not tiny and only $1.50 each. 
Marla and I found www.TrueNutrition.com and you can customize your protein to be what you want and pick your flavors, they use stevia to sweeten or unsweetened. Marla got the beef protein powder and she said it doesn't taste beefy at all, that it tastes great, I got egg protein and I also got a pea protein in toasted coconut that I use in smoothies.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's wonderful that you all had a great time, I love to feel the yarns also, and drool over the colors. lol
> How did Matthew enjoy the tractor show? That's cool that he's been invited out of town, I hope it's a great trip for him.
> That was a hectic but fun day, I think a day of rest is definitely in order, amongst the housework of course. lol I'm doing housework tomorrow, the house is always clean when David comes home but somehow by the time he leaves, it looks like a hurricane came through and I can't really blame most of it on him. :sm12:


That hurricane sweeps through our house too. He gets up early 4am proceeds to ''make breakfast" then leaves a pile of dirty dishes and various stains on the tablecloth, or floor as he passes through to the bathroom, creating more mayhem in there before leaving for work lol! But I wouldn't change him for the world, he's a keeper.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> These attacks and police hate are so awful especially when it's viewed in the form of the innocent victims. zi personally don't understand the hate that seems to have been pent up fir a very long time. I believe we all as humans bear responsibility for awful attrocities to indigenous peoples, war prisoners (and non war Japanese put into detention camps) and civil differences. I hope we can all heal all old and new wounds caused by identity politics and get back to being humans trying to save our planet and making it possible for all to earn living wages and we take care of our loved ones in need.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds good. I do a date bar with the pureed dates in between oatmeal bar batter. Yummy, but very sweet and rich.


Natures Bakery does fig bars and brownies made with dates that David loves, I send them out with him in the truck, he doesn't like dates though. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie you will be so proud of me , I decided to collect some apples pears and blackberries while I was out with the dog , I picked and she ran laps in and out the trees , there was method in my madness , the little imp on my shoulder told me to take them all home as a gift for my sister ????
> Now full as a pudding or to be more precise an apple and BlackBerry pudding ????


LOL! But that sounds so good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is a picture of Roland from a few years ago when I knit him a coat, which he is wearing in the photo. Some of you may remember it. It was my first dog coat and it actually fit. Had to find a pattern for a pug but it worked. I know he wore it for a while. Such a sweet dog. Pugs definitely have their own special look, like a smaller bulldog, but Roland was a big pug. In his own way a sophisticated little guy with his gray hair.


Awe!!! He was such a dignified little fellow. I'm glad that they are taking to the new pup though, that will help them all with the grief.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you had a nice trip
> I heard on the news hotel rooms in Wyoming that are usually $80 are $800????????gouging at it best?????


There are signs posted everywhere for parking for viewing and they are charging between $25-35/vehicle. :sm06: 
That's not even camping, that's just parking to watch it happen, and on the highway they have put up no parking signs. 
I think all our hotels are sold out, and people are saying that Susan Sarandon is in Alliance Ne in an RV and that Harrison Ford and Johnny Depp and others are about the area, haven't seen anyone though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hello, KPers
> 
> It's been along while since I've been able to post--lack of time mostly--so don't worry about me. I've been terribly short-handed at Elm since the end of March; but hopefully that will change next month as others, who must do hours of work of some sort, some place in the County, will be assigned to Take Flight. And mostly to my end of the building. A number of former staff have found work that apparently pays enough to move off the assistance system. That is a good part of what Susan works to accomplish.
> 
> ...


Hopefully the transition to the new building will go supremely well. I hope that a new food provider comes along if the other pulls out. 
Great news on Tim's progress, that's fabulous. 
LOVE and HUGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wonderful start! Thank you, KayeJo, Margaret, and Kate. I will try to remember to go back and check the pattern links.
> We are in Kentucky at a campground, and will leave the RV here tomorrow when we go to Tennessee to meet friends to view the eclipse. We even were able to get the special glasses we need when we checked in! We stayed here the first night when we left for Arizona in December. When we called to see if they had room, they had just arrived back from church, and told us they had 1 back in site left, and we could have it. About a half hour later the phone rings and they tell us that while at church someone came in and took that spot. They had not checked the sites before checking messages and taking calls. They would make us a special spot, and install a 30/50 amp outlet for us. We would be parked in a driveway, but would be blocked from behind so no one could run into the back of us, and give us a discount in addition to our membership discount for the inconvenience!!!! When we registered, they told us they would only charge us for the first night, but not the second!!!!! Our Escapees and our Passport America memberships each get us 1/2 off here, though you can only use one or the other. We will stay here again! And pass the word about how well they took care of us!! I don't think I will catch up for a few days, but you never know. I am only on page one. We will shower tonight and leave at daybreak for Tennessee, even though we are only about 1 1/2 hours away. We are told that the Tennessee department of transportation is expecting horrendous amounts of traffic, so we are hoping to avoid most of it.


That sounds like a great campground! 
Have a great trip to watch the eclipse, I know the sheriff's deputies are out enmass here and in Nebraska, on Friday Marla and I saw close to 10 with people pulled over, and they said they were NOT giving warnings, ticketing all violations. 
Hopefully traffic won't be too horrid.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is gross, but I had kept telling doctor it felt like my one ear were stopped up and he kept saying to hold my nose and blow several times a day.
> I did that for months and nothing changed. I called to make an appointment to see him again and he was booked solid but offered an appointment with his colleague. Well he took one look and called in an assistant. He cleaned my ear! There was a large chunk of hard wax in the canal.
> He said some people just produce more wax. My hearing was instantly improved.


My dad used to get wax like that, and he had really deep ear canals so it was nigh on impossible to get the wax out, mine are quite so bad. I'm glad that yours were so easily fixed, even if it took a while to get the right doc for the job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> That hurricane sweeps through our house too. He gets up early 4am proceeds to ''make breakfast" then leaves a pile of dirty dishes and various stains on the tablecloth, or floor as he passes through to the bathroom, creating more mayhem in there before leaving for work lol! But I wouldn't change him for the world, he's a keeper.


So true, they wouldn't be the same if they were different. :sm24: :sm24: :sm04:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hello, KPers
> 
> It's been along while since I've been able to post--lack of time mostly--so don't worry about me. I've been terribly short-handed at Elm since the end of March; but hopefully that will change next month as others, who must do hours of work of some sort, some place in the County, will be assigned to Take Flight. And mostly to my end of the building. A number of former staff have found work that apparently pays enough to move off the assistance system. That is a good part of what Susan works to accomplish.
> 
> ...


How really encouraging the news about Tim-clearly the intensive therapy is really helping. You must all feel that it is worth all the time and effort involved to get there each day.
Do hope the extra help eventuates for you- you sure need to be a bit less pressure. How encouraging it must be as well to see those you are helping stepping up and volunteering to help and others moving on to paid work. Exactly what you are wanting to see.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> But only after you came up with the idea of the summary.......mutual admiration society going here?!!!


Why not? Not that we can say 'no-one else appreciates us' we are thanked so often by the lovely ladies here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She does wonderful work, that's creative.


Thank you! -each block has been drafted by her, so totally original.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wonderful start! Thank you, KayeJo, Margaret, and Kate. I will try to remember to go back and check the pattern links.
> We are in Kentucky at a campground, and will leave the RV here tomorrow when we go to Tennessee to meet friends to view the eclipse. We even were able to get the special glasses we need when we checked in! We stayed here the first night when we left for Arizona in December. When we called to see if they had room, they had just arrived back from church, and told us they had 1 back in site left, and we could have it. About a half hour later the phone rings and they tell us that while at church someone came in and took that spot. They had not checked the sites before checking messages and taking calls. They would make us a special spot, and install a 30/50 amp outlet for us. We would be parked in a driveway, but would be blocked from behind so no one could run into the back of us, and give us a discount in addition to our membership discount for the inconvenience!!!! When we registered, they told us they would only charge us for the first night, but not the second!!!!! Our Escapees and our Passport America memberships each get us 1/2 off here, though you can only use one or the other. We will stay here again! And pass the word about how well they took care of us!! I don't think I will catch up for a few days, but you never know. I am only on page one. We will shower tonight and leave at daybreak for Tennessee, even though we are only about 1 1/2 hours away. We are told that the Tennessee department of transportation is expecting horrendous amounts of traffic, so we are hoping to avoid most of it.


That was great service. It does pay to provide good service as like you said not only will you go back but you will also recommend them to others. 
We have men here today putting up solar panels and installing a battery. But they got here and said that a cable which the electrician had curled up on the roof should have arranged for it to be connected to the grid so today's work can't be finished until that is done. As I said to David that is crazy of him as he knows we know the guy who recommended him and will be saying how slack he ended up being-this is not the first time. While it took a long time to get the solar panels installation organised as it was a very popular offer once we got the date they turned up as expected, in fact slightly early and they hope to get finished today except for the connecting it to the grid (which should have already been done). We had been told 2 days so they are excelling themselves.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is gross, but I had kept telling doctor it felt like my one ear were stopped up and he kept saying to hold my nose and blow several times a day.
> I did that for months and nothing changed. I called to make an appointment to see him again and he was booked solid but offered an appointment with his colleague. Well he took one look and called in an assistant. He cleaned my ear! There was a large chunk of hard wax in the canal.
> He said some people just produce more wax. My hearing was instantly improved.


Thats really bad- really easy to see that so should have been picked up. (and I don't make a habit of automatically knocking the medical staff when things go wrong becuase it often can't be avoided for various reasons. But hard to understand why that wasn't the first thing he addressed.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That was great service. It does pay to provide good service as like you said not only will you go back but you will also recommend them to others.
> We have men here today putting up solar panels and installing a battery. But they got here and said that a cable which the electrician had curled up on the roof should have arranged for it to be connected to the grid so today's work can't be finished until that is done. As I said to David that is crazy of him as he knows we know the guy who recommended him and will be saying how slack he ended up being-this is not the first time. While it took a long time to get the solar panels installation organised as it was a very popular offer once we got the date they turned up as expected, in fact slightly early and they hope to get finished today except for the connecting it to the grid (which should have already been done). We had been told 2 days so they are excelling themselves.


It has been a long slow process getting your house done!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Natures Bakery does fig bars and brownies made with dates that David loves, I send them out with him in the truck, he doesn't like dates though. :sm16:


David hates rockmelon and yet loves Rockmelon Mousse- which tastes like rockmelon :sm16:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been a long slow process getting your house done!!!!


Maybe one day it will be finished.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe one day it will be finished.


What a celebration that will be!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is gross, but I had kept telling doctor it felt like my one ear were stopped up and he kept saying to hold my nose and blow several times a day.
> I did that for months and nothing changed. I called to make an appointment to see him again and he was booked solid but offered an appointment with his colleague. Well he took one look and called in an assistant. He cleaned my ear! There was a large chunk of hard wax in the canal.
> He said some people just produce more wax. My hearing was instantly improved.


That's not gross, just a fact of life for some. I'm glad it was so easy to fix but weird the first doctor didn't see it & remove it. When I was working quite a few people came to have their ears flushed as they had extra wax that they couldn't get out on their own


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, sorry you aren't getting relief from the new drug, maybe they will have to give you something different 

Ohio Joy, good to hear Tim is improving so much. Mi hope all goes well with the move to the new building. It's good to hear some of the people from Elm have managed to get employment 

Mary, Matthews drawing is great.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We went out to our friends who have the Western Village to a big potluck supper tonight,it was a really nice gathering. Lots of food but my big pot of beans sure didn't last long, was nearly empty when DH & I went through the line & the pot was almost licked clean????????when I brought it home so they must have tasted OK.
It was sure getting cool by the time we came home, supposed to be down to 7C/41F tonight, getting too cold for this early in the year.
DS1 went hunting elk after work today & is now busy dressing out the nice big animal he got with his bow, he'll definitely have enough meat for winter. They pretty much live on Moose, Elk & fish.
The GKs are coming tomorrow so I better get to bed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds delicious.


It was , sister is a good cook , I did the washing , peeling and chopping , now got a couple of pies in the freezer and a fruit crumble for today


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was , sister is a good cook , I did the washing , peeling and chopping , now got a couple of pies in the freezer and a fruit crumble for today


Wow- that was a good days work!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Hello, KPers
> 
> It's been along while since I've been able to post--lack of time mostly--so don't worry about me. I've been terribly short-handed at Elm since the end of March; but hopefully that will change next month as others, who must do hours of work of some sort, some place in the County, will be assigned to Take Flight. And mostly to my end of the building. A number of former staff have found work that apparently pays enough to move off the assistance system. That is a good part of what Susan works to accomplish.
> 
> ...


It is great to hear of Tims progress Joy 
I do hope you get lots of help soon and manage to get into the new building before winter sets in .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> But only after you came up with the idea of the summary.......mutual admiration society going here?!!!


With a few more admirers joining in. Sure appreciate all of your efforts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wonderful start! Thank you, KayeJo, Margaret, and Kate. I will try to remember to go back and check the pattern links.
> We are in Kentucky at a campground, and will leave the RV here tomorrow when we go to Tennessee to meet friends to view the eclipse. We even were able to get the special glasses we need when we checked in! We stayed here the first night when we left for Arizona in December. When we called to see if they had room, they had just arrived back from church, and told us they had 1 back in site left, and we could have it. About a half hour later the phone rings and they tell us that while at church someone came in and took that spot. They had not checked the sites before checking messages and taking calls. They would make us a special spot, and install a 30/50 amp outlet for us. We would be parked in a driveway, but would be blocked from behind so no one could run into the back of us, and give us a discount in addition to our membership discount for the inconvenience!!!! When we registered, they told us they would only charge us for the first night, but not the second!!!!! Our Escapees and our Passport America memberships each get us 1/2 off here, though you can only use one or the other. We will stay here again! And pass the word about how well they took care of us!! I don't think I will catch up for a few days, but you never know. I am only on page one. We will shower tonight and leave at daybreak for Tennessee, even though we are only about 1 1/2 hours away. We are told that the Tennessee department of transportation is expecting horrendous amounts of traffic, so we are hoping to avoid most of it.


My brother and family are at the Parthenon State Park near Nashville for the eclipse--are you very close by?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We went out to our friends who have the Western Village to a big potluck supper tonight,it was a really nice gathering. Lots of food but my big pot of beans sure didn't last long, was nearly empty when DH & I went through the line & the pot was almost licked clean????????when I brought it home so they must have tasted OK.
> It was sure getting cool by the time we came home, supposed to be down to 7C/41F tonight, getting too cold for this early in the year.
> DS1 went hunting elk after work today & is now busy dressing out the nice big animal he got with his bow, he'll definitely have enough meat for winter. They pretty much live on Moose, Elk & fish.
> The GKs are coming tomorrow so I better get to bed


The first lot of geese flew over here yesterday . Funny how I love to hear them at the end of spring telling me summer is on the way but not when they are telling me summer is nearly over


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The first lot of geese flew over here yesterday . Funny how I love to hear them at the end of spring telling me summer is on the way but not when they are telling me summer is nearly over


That is very understandable!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Hello, KPers
> 
> It's been along while since I've been able to post--lack of time mostly--so don't worry about me. I've been terribly short-handed at Elm since the end of March; but hopefully that will change next month as others, who must do hours of work of some sort, some place in the County, will be assigned to Take Flight. And mostly to my end of the building. A number of former staff have found work that apparently pays enough to move off the assistance system. That is a good part of what Susan works to accomplish.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Joy, glad to know that the only reason we haven't seen so much of you is because you're busy - when are you ever not busy?? 
Sounds like Tim is making great progress which makes all the travelling back and forth every day to rehab worthwhile. 
Sending all good wishes for the move from Elm, I hope all goes well and sending loads of love and hugs to you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It was , sister is a good cook , I did the washing , peeling and chopping , now got a couple of pies in the freezer and a fruit crumble for today


Sounds delicious. I'll be there in a couple of hours!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Quilt Bronwen is making for DGS- based on the Seasons- but it is not exactly traditional in design.


Wow, that is amazing! :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, that is amazing! :sm11:


I thought so, too- that was why I shared it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe it will blow itself out before it gets to you?


I have just seen the weather forecast and it looks as though we are going to have the rain and tropical air. That is all :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I have just seen the weather forecast and it looks as though we are going to have the rain and tropical air. That is all :sm24:


We have got beautiful sunshine , been like this for a few days now , im hoping it stays for a few more month ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have just seen the weather forecast and it looks as though we are going to have the rain and tropical air. That is all :sm24:


Do they mean a warm wind when they say tropical air?

In Canterbury in the South Island, they can get a warm wind coming over the Alps, known as the Nor Wester. It can be Gale force, but it skips and plays, rather than blowing all out in one direction.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have got beautiful sunshine , been like this for a few days now , im hoping it stays for a few more month ????


Which is great when you have visitors.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's just come up on the TV that the wee boy in Barcelona is amongst the dead. So sad.


Yes, it seems they had to wait for his dad to arrive to identify. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> These attacks and police hate are so awful especially when it's viewed in the form of the innocent victims. zi personally don't understand the hate that seems to have been pent up fir a very long time. I believe we all as humans bear responsibility for awful attrocities to indigenous peoples, war prisoners (and non war Japanese put into detention camps) and civil differences. I hope we can all heal all old and new wounds caused by identity politics and get back to being humans trying to save our planet and making it possible for all to earn living wages and we take care of our loved ones in need.


Well said. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

S


Fan said:


> That hurricane sweeps through our house too. He gets up early 4am proceeds to ''make breakfast" then leaves a pile of dirty dishes and various stains on the tablecloth, or floor as he passes through to the bathroom, creating more mayhem in there before leaving for work lol! But I wouldn't change him for the world, he's a keeper.


 :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie you will be so proud of me , I decided to collect some apples pears and blackberries while I was out with the dog , I picked and she ran laps in and out the trees , there was method in my madness , the little imp on my shoulder told me to take them all home as a gift for my sister ????
> Now full as a pudding or to be more precise an apple and BlackBerry pudding ????


Yummy. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is a picture of Roland from a few years ago when I knit him a coat, which he is wearing in the photo. Some of you may remember it. It was my first dog coat and it actually fit. Had to find a pattern for a pug but it worked. I know he wore it for a while. Such a sweet dog. Pugs definitely have their own special look, like a smaller bulldog, but Roland was a big pug. In his own way a sophisticated little guy with his gray hair.


Aaaww.....precious.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Delighted to hear of Tim's progress and I hope that your move to the new premises goes smoothly.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The first lot of geese flew over here yesterday . Funny how I love to hear them at the end of spring telling me summer is on the way but not when they are telling me summer is nearly over


Sorry your Summer is nearly over but today it was only 8c up till 1pm this afternoon!! :sm06: And after that it only got to 11c for a couple of hours. We need a bit of the sun back over here....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cloudy day fir the eclipse today. Start granny sitting for the week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have just seen the weather forecast and it looks as though we are going to have the rain and tropical air. That is all :sm24:


That sounds good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry your Summer is nearly over but today it was only 8c up till 1pm this afternoon!! :sm06: And after that it only got to 11c for a couple of hours. We need a bit of the sun back over here....


But only a bit please


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I wish my DH was a hunter. I miss having fresh venison and quail. Oh well....still will keep him around! LOL


Bonnie7591 said:


> We went out to our friends who have the Western Village to a big potluck supper tonight,it was a really nice gathering. Lots of food but my big pot of beans sure didn't last long, was nearly empty when DH & I went through the line & the pot was almost licked clean????????when I brought it home so they must have tasted OK.
> It was sure getting cool by the time we came home, supposed to be down to 7C/41F tonight, getting too cold for this early in the year.
> DS1 went hunting elk after work today & is now busy dressing out the nice big animal he got with his bow, he'll definitely have enough meat for winter. They pretty much live on Moose, Elk & fish.
> The GKs are coming tomorrow so I better get to bed


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> But only a bit please


Mmmm. Well for now... :sm17:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. Now off to water exercise class. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. I am going to call his nurse today and let her know no improvement.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

My car is in the body shop! Traffic was light this am.

Julie, that is some dramatic sky!!

Joy, I always want to just say thank you for all you do. In all the awful stuff on the news every day, you and Susan are a shining light. It's just terrific that you are seeing such great progress with Tim's rehab.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> My car is in the body shop! Traffic was light this am.
> 
> Julie, that is some dramatic sky!!
> 
> Joy, I always want to just say thank you for all you do. In all the awful stuff on the news every day, you and Susan are a shining light. It's just terrific that you are seeing such great progress with Tim's rehab.


It really is- a bit in some ways I think like the Chinook formation in Canada.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I am over the moon happy. Maya and I able to walk 1 1/2 miles today. That's the most we've done in weeks! I'm meeting my friend at 9 a.m. to watch eclipse inside local museum. Pat has MS so essential to be out of heat. We'll be comfy on chairs and a/c.
Though I didn't even see the moon on our walk.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I am over the moon happy. Maya and I able to walk 1 1/2 miles today. That's the most we've done in weeks! I'm meeting my friend at 9 a.m. to watch eclipse inside local museum. Pat has MS so essential to be out of heat. We'll be comfy on chairs and a/c.
> Though I didn't even see the moon on our walk.


Good to hear you and Maya enjoyed your walk. Enjoy the eclipse, I'm sure you'll be more comfortable in the museum than out with the hoards.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> I am over the moon happy. Maya and I able to walk 1 1/2 miles today. That's the most we've done in weeks! I'm meeting my friend at 9 a.m. to watch eclipse inside local museum. Pat has MS so essential to be out of heat. We'll be comfy on chairs and a/c.
> Though I didn't even see the moon on our walk.


That is wonderful. I am sure you enjoyed your walk. Enjoy the eclipse.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The first lot of geese flew over here yesterday . Funny how I love to hear them at the end of spring telling me summer is on the way but not when they are telling me summer is nearly over


I haven't noticed any going over here yet but I'm sure there will be lots before we know it & with 300 acres of peas right beside my house there will be lots landing here. They can do lots of damage before we combine but there's always lots of peas left by the combine to bring them in after too


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Only a bit breezy here, nothing out of the ordinary.


That's a relief. You've had enough bad weather over the last years. It seems the ocean is really kicking up some hurricane/cyclones/tropical storms at the moment. Not a good time for vacation in some of the lovely warm spots.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I wish my DH was a hunter. I miss having fresh venison and quail. Oh well....still will keep him around! LOL


I helped DH load the meat in the truck to hang at the butcher shop in town for a few days until DS is off on Friday to cut it up. It sure was a big animal, I would guess 500-600 pounds of meat & it's a young one so should be good meat.i find elk tastes very much like beef, not wild at all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking through the eclipse glasses I managed to blindly get this shot a couple minutes ago.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> We are still waiting. Tomorrow apparently.


My, I sure hope it dies out before it hits.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> RIP Roland. Truly loved. Our neighbor had to put down her dog too. Keely was a great companion for her DH as he was dying and now she feels very alone. I predict a new dog at that house too.


Thank you. Your neighbor must be so lonely for sure. A new puppy might be just the answer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> My feelings exactly. It is so hard to put down your beloved animal. Roland had a good life, loved and well cared for. I expect that another dog will also come to be your companion. Wishing you peace and a deep knowledge that you did all you could, also that you will know when it is time for a new four legger.


Thanks so much. Yes, a new little 4 legged went on vacation with them. It is tiny, a yorkie/poo or some such combination with yorkie. I know the DGC will never feel Roland is replaced which is ok, but a new bond will form and they already love their new puppy. I have a problem with the name as it is a character in a book I'm not familiar with. Think it is pronounced like Aio? (Eyeo). I'm sure I'll get it right later.

Penny looks like a real sweet love.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, I'm glad you are feeling better today.
It's not very warm here today 16C/60F but very sunny & clear. We are so far north, I'm not sure if we will really notice the eclipse.

There is a bit of an uproar in our local communities as the health district has decided that small town pharmacies can no longer fill prescriptions for local nursing home residents & they will now come from the cities????Seems they want to kill all the businesses in our small towns. I was asked to attend a meeting in Cutknife (about 125km/85 miles away) tonight. I really don't want to go but feel I should & did have the excuse that I was babysitting but DIL has relatives visiting fromGermany & said she's off work early so will pick the kids up by 4:30 so now I have to decide. I have so much garden stuff that needs doing & have had too many other things on the go recently. If we don't stand up & raise hell the powers that be will so kill all the rural area.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmeregma, I'm sure yesterday was hard, but what a loving way to help Roland over the rainbow bridge.


Thank you so much. It was such a nice thing for a dog with a trip in the wagon and sniffing a pole, then steak pieces, pet blessing and lying on the grass with family around.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mwyffanwy was a singer and writer- and unwilling crafter- Bronwen definitely was the crafter even by age 3.


Amazing how individual each child is with their own gifts. Definitely talented from their mother....YOU!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Hello, KPers
> 
> It's been along while since I've been able to post--lack of time mostly--so don't worry about me. I've been terribly short-handed at Elm since the end of March; but hopefully that will change next month as others, who must do hours of work of some sort, some place in the County, will be assigned to Take Flight. And mostly to my end of the building. A number of former staff have found work that apparently pays enough to move off the assistance system. That is a good part of what Susan works to accomplish.
> 
> ...


Bravo to Tim. I know small steps are giant steps and worthy of celebration! That is wonderful to hear.

Hope you are continuing to heal from that fall, well, know you are. You may have some deep bruises that leave marks for one or two years. It is amazing you were still able to work like you are and pray the strength remains. Perhaps it is being so needed that will make you even stronger. Hugs and love for all you do.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> But only after you came up with the idea of the summary.......mutual admiration society going here?!!!


The admiration comes from all of us! A lot of time and effort are put into this and we thank all of you involved. : :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe!!! He was such a dignified little fellow. I'm glad that they are taking to the new pup though, that will help them all with the grief.


Yes, I'm hoping the same and sure you are right. Our pets do teach us so much and sadly, about the cycles of life.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> That was great service. It does pay to provide good service as like you said not only will you go back but you will also recommend them to others.
> We have men here today putting up solar panels and installing a battery. But they got here and said that a cable which the electrician had curled up on the roof should have arranged for it to be connected to the grid so today's work can't be finished until that is done. As I said to David that is crazy of him as he knows we know the guy who recommended him and will be saying how slack he ended up being-this is not the first time. While it took a long time to get the solar panels installation organised as it was a very popular offer once we got the date they turned up as expected, in fact slightly early and they hope to get finished today except for the connecting it to the grid (which should have already been done). We had been told 2 days so they are excelling themselves.


How wonderful to have solar. A dream of mine would be to have solar. We don't get the sun like you do but still would like them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We went out to our friends who have the Western Village to a big potluck supper tonight,it was a really nice gathering. Lots of food but my big pot of beans sure didn't last long, was nearly empty when DH & I went through the line & the pot was almost licked clean????????when I brought it home so they must have tasted OK.
> It was sure getting cool by the time we came home, supposed to be down to 7C/41F tonight, getting too cold for this early in the year.
> DS1 went hunting elk after work today & is now busy dressing out the nice big animal he got with his bow, he'll definitely have enough meat for winter. They pretty much live on Moose, Elk & fish.
> The GKs are coming tomorrow so I better get to bed


Nothing better than a great pot of beans! Yes, too cool for this time and sign of what is to come.
Your DS1 must not pay for much meat and sounds like a great hunter and fisherman.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I just got to see the eclipse. It is only partial here but we have the solar glasses and I must say it is impressive to see even the partial eclipse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good to hear you and Maya enjoyed your walk. Enjoy the eclipse, I'm sure you'll be more comfortable in the museum than out with the hoards.


From me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Amazing how individual each child is with their own gifts. Definitely talented from their mother....YOU!


I think skills can skip generations too- my Grandmother on Mum's side was good enough to have hopes of being an Opera singer, till her parents intervened and sent her nursing- but Mum recalled her playing Chopin- so she has to have been a competent pianist. And both their Grandmothers won Scholarships to Art School.
But as I mentioned before I know I gave them many opportunities to learn in early childhood, except for anything athletic- although even there I did my best.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I got a few more pics while looking through the eclipse glasses, which is just point and shoot blind. Lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I got a few more pics while looking through the eclipse glasses, which is just point and shoot blind. Lol


I remember the last total eclipse we had here, back about 1980 or 81- it is quite spectacular how dark it gets- and all the birds start nesting.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angela and Norma, thank you. Fun we watched through 3 telescopes and glasses but spent most of time indoors watching screen.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you, it was lovely, 70 F with a light breeze. So sad health department not allowing local pharmacies fill orders for nursing homes. Especially in isolated area.
Daralene, what a beautiful, peaceful, loving ceremony for Roland.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. You come from a gifted family, but, I disagree it skipped a generation, surely your ganseys are works of art.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, I'm glad you are feeling better today.
> It's not very warm here today 16C/60F but very sunny & clear. We are so far north, I'm not sure if we will really notice the eclipse.
> 
> There is a bit of an uproar in our local communities as the health district has decided that small town pharmacies can no longer fill prescriptions for local nursing home residents & they will now come from the cities????Seems they want to kill all the businesses in our small towns. I was asked to attend a meeting in Cutknife (about 125km/85 miles away) tonight. I really don't want to go but feel I should & did have the excuse that I was babysitting but DIL has relatives visiting fromGermany & said she's off work early so will pick the kids up by 4:30 so now I have to decide. I have so much garden stuff that needs doing & have had too many other things on the go recently. If we don't stand up & raise hell the powers that be will so kill all the rural area.


That's not right , does that mean that someone has to go all the way to the city to pick up the prescription s
We are having our own little uproar here too, half the buses have been cancelled going into the nearest town, and anyone living here cannot get to the south of the town now unless they use 2 buses making it really difficult for elderly people , so there are lots of petitions and meetings with the council going on


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That was great service. It does pay to provide good service as like you said not only will you go back but you will also recommend them to others.
> We have men here today putting up solar panels and installing a battery. But they got here and said that a cable which the electrician had curled up on the roof should have arranged for it to be connected to the grid so today's work can't be finished until that is done. As I said to David that is crazy of him as he knows we know the guy who recommended him and will be saying how slack he ended up being-this is not the first time. While it took a long time to get the solar panels installation organised as it was a very popular offer once we got the date they turned up as expected, in fact slightly early and they hope to get finished today except for the connecting it to the grid (which should have already been done). We had been told 2 days so they are excelling themselves.


That's great, we want to get solar panels one of these days, I sure hope you can get it hooked up to the grid soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I got a few more pics while looking through the eclipse glasses, which is just point and shoot blind. Lol


Great pictures Kaye Jo. I'm really jealous


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> David hates rockmelon and yet loves Rockmelon Mousse- which tastes like rockmelon :sm16:


LOL!!! There's no accounting for men and their taste buds. :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We went out to our friends who have the Western Village to a big potluck supper tonight,it was a really nice gathering. Lots of food but my big pot of beans sure didn't last long, was nearly empty when DH & I went through the line & the pot was almost licked clean????????when I brought it home so they must have tasted OK.
> It was sure getting cool by the time we came home, supposed to be down to 7C/41F tonight, getting too cold for this early in the year.
> DS1 went hunting elk after work today & is now busy dressing out the nice big animal he got with his bow, he'll definitely have enough meat for winter. They pretty much live on Moose, Elk & fish.
> The GKs are coming tomorrow so I better get to bed


Elk, Moose, yummmm...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. You come from a gifted family, but, I disagree it skipped a generation, surely your ganseys are works of art.


I hope they are! Gentlemen often downgrade women's work!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do they mean a warm wind when they say tropical air?
> 
> In Canterbury in the South Island, they can get a warm wind coming over the Alps, known as the Nor Wester. It can be Gale force, but it skips and plays, rather than blowing all out in one direction.


That's beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, I'm glad you are feeling better today.
> It's not very warm here today 16C/60F but very sunny & clear. We are so far north, I'm not sure if we will really notice the eclipse.
> 
> There is a bit of an uproar in our local communities as the health district has decided that small town pharmacies can no longer fill prescriptions for local nursing home residents & they will now come from the cities????Seems they want to kill all the businesses in our small towns. I was asked to attend a meeting in Cutknife (about 125km/85 miles away) tonight. I really don't want to go but feel I should & did have the excuse that I was babysitting but DIL has relatives visiting fromGermany & said she's off work early so will pick the kids up by 4:30 so now I have to decide. I have so much garden stuff that needs doing & have had too many other things on the go recently. If we don't stand up & raise hell the powers that be will so kill all the rural area.


Seems that companies do not take the smaller communities into consideration, I hope you all can get the whole idea nixed so that the prescriptions can continue to be filled by local pharmacies.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Why not? Not that we can say 'no-one else appreciates us' we are thanked so often by the lovely ladies here.


You are greatly appreciated and so are the summaries.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great pictures Kaye Jo. I'm really jealous


Thank you. It was rather interesting to watch, amazing how it works.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Matthew's drawing is really progressing. I would love to go to a fiber arts festival; I can imagine so much to see. Hope Matthew enjoyed the tractor show and that is his out of town invitation is do-able that he will have a good time.


The fiber festival was fun. I enjoyed watching the faces of the ladies that went with me. Reminded me of Christmas. Everyone seemed to have a mission on what they were looking for so that was neat. I saw some big eyes when the ladies saw the price of certain items. I reminded them that we get what we pay for and to be mindful of who the recipient is of homemade items. Some will truly treasure what we make and others won't.

Matthew did enjoy the tractor show and visiting with his friend. He will be traveling with 5-6 friends on Wednesday. They are going to the creation museum and the ark in Kentucky. He will be gone 4 days and 3 nights. I know everyone in the group that are traveling. They are my former Sunday school students and truly are a group of wonderful young adults. They are packing snacks and lunch foods to save on expenses. I love that they have planned the trip on their own and following through with it. This is the group that has included Matthew in Sunday Bible studies as well as other activities.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's not right , does that mean that someone has to go all the way to the city to pick up the prescription s
> We are having our own little uproar here too, half the buses have been cancelled going into the nearest town, and anyone living here cannot get to the south of the town now unless they use 2 buses making it really difficult for elderly people , so there are lots of petitions and meetings with the council going on


I think the prescription will be somehow shipped here but I don't know how & it will make it difficult if something needs to be changed quickly as I am marine it will take several days for them to get here rather than a 5 minute trip uptown.
As of May 1st we no longer have bus service in our province as the government budget cut that, it seems they can't wait to completely cut all services in rural areas. One of the worries is if the drug stores lose this business they will gradually become unviable & if you can't get your drugs in town, why see the doctor in town & so it goes ... soon no doctors.
The hospital where I worked 27 miles from me is the first not one within an hour in any direction. The community raised money for years & it was finally opened in 2001, there has been a problem with the roof for some time & about 6 weeks ago a wall of water crashed into one of the rooms, this has still not been fixed. I'm afraid the next thing we will be told there is mould & they will want to close acute care. It seems the "powers that be" try any method to get the outcome they want. Last year a lady left an estate of $500,000 to our local hospital but the health district wanted it for a city hospital, because the executors were determined it remain local as intended, the health district said new bed were required for the nursing home, a lie, then the "old" perfectly good beds were taken for use in the new facility in the city. You know the old saying about more than one way to skin a cat, they got the dollars in a round about way. So frustrating & the woman who let this story out to the public was booted off the advisory committee because she couldn't let this rest


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's beautiful!


It comes in so many variations- some are quite amazing!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> The fiber festival was fun. I enjoyed watching the faces of the ladies that went with me. Reminded me of Christmas. Everyone seemed to have a mission on what they were looking for so that was neat. I saw some big eyes when the ladies saw the price of certain items. I reminded them that we get what we pay for and to be mindful of who the recipient is of homemade items. Some will truly treasure what we make and others won't.
> 
> Matthew did enjoy the tractor show and visiting with his friend. He will be traveling with 5-6 friends on Wednesday. They are going to the creation museum and the ark in Kentucky. He will be gone 4 days and 3 nights. I know everyone in the group that are traveling. They are my former Sunday school students and truly are a group of wonderful young adults. They are packing snacks and lunch foods to save on expenses. I love that they have planned the trip on their own and following through with it. This is the group that has included Matthew in Sunday Bible studies as well as other activities.


I would love to attend a fiber festival, but don't suppose the opportunity will arise anywhere near here.
I hope Matthew has a great time with his friends.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I got a few more pics while looking through the eclipse glasses, which is just point and shoot blind. Lol


Interesting pictures. Nothing noticeable here at all


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks so much. Yes, a new little 4 legged went on vacation with them. It is tiny, a yorkie/poo or some such combination with yorkie. I know the DGC will never feel Roland is replaced which is ok, but a new bond will form and they already love their new puppy. I have a problem with the name as it is a character in a book I'm not familiar with. Think it is pronounced like Aio? (Eyeo). I'm sure I'll get it right later.
> 
> Penny looks like a real sweet love.


Thanks. I am wondering if the name of the new animal could be Eyore, the name of the donkey in Winnie the Pooh? We shall have to wait to find out. 
Just got half a bushel of Rosa peaches, will be ready to process by Thursday. See Gwennie, you have encouraged me to better things
Watched the eclipse on Dr. T's telescopes. Did not realize that the 7 sun spots we saw were on the sun. He said that a sunspot is believed to be the size of 3 of our planets. Wow! It was a wonderful sight.Dr. T said that our next closest universe from Provo, UT would be in Seattle. Boggles my mind. A good morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy moly!!! 
We have no cell phone reception and all the roads are backed up to Timbuktu. It was good for the economy but I hope they are all headed home. lol
It took my friends family 21/2 hours to drive the 86 miles or so from Cheyenne this morning, unreal, it normally takes about 11/4 hours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks. I am wondering of the new animal could be Eyore, the name of the donkey in Winnie the Pooh? We shall have to wait to find out.
> Just got half a bushel of Rosa peaches, will be ready to process by Thursday. See Gwennie, you have encouraged me to better things
> Watched the eclipse on Dr. T's telescopes. Did not realize that the 7 sun spots we saw were on the sun. He said that a sunspot is believed to be the size of 3 of our planets. Wow! It was a wonderful sight.Dr. T said that our next closest universe from Provo, UT would be in Seattle. Boggles my mind. A good morning.


How is Penny Beagle?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How is Penny Beagle?


Glad you asked. Still at a standoff with Katy in the computer room and Penny in the rest of the house, blocked off from the computer room by one of those see through gates. Penny sat up at the gate and tried to get her head under, than leap over, no luck, until almost midnight. At that time I shut the door and Penny came to bed. She gets her well baby checkup with my vet tomorrow morning. She was here,not in the kennel, by herself while I worked this morning and watched the eclipse through the telescopes, so far no harm and seemed content. She is good about going outside when needed so that is one thing she knows. Now to work on come, heel, sit, leave the kitty alone commands.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Glad you asked. Still at a standoff with Katy in the computer room and Penny in the rest of the house, blocked off from the computer room by one of those see through gates. Penny sat up at the gate and tried to get her head under, than leap over, no luck, until almost midnight. At that time I shut the door and Penny came to bed. She gets her well baby checkup with my vet tomorrow morning. She was here,not in the kennel, by herself while I worked this morning and watched the eclipse through the telescopes, so far no harm and seemed content. She is good about going outside when needed so that is one thing she knows. Now to work on come, heel, sit, leave the kitty alone commands.


'Leave the Kitty alone' is quite a complex command! But glad you are finding workable solutions!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I got a few more pics while looking through the eclipse glasses, which is just point and shoot blind. Lol


Thank you for sharing your total eclipse. Great shots and surprising how bright the sun still is in the camera lens. Well, guess that's why we have to use special equipment to watch. I got glasses from the astronomy site online months ago. It must have been wonderful to experience it in total. Ours was like a 1/4 moon ???? shape. Loved it and so did DH. We just looked from time to time throughout the whole time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, thank you, it was lovely, 70 F with a light breeze. So sad health department not allowing local pharmacies fill orders for nursing homes. Especially in isolated area.
> Daralene, what a beautiful, peaceful, loving ceremony for Roland.


Thank you. It was.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for sharing your total eclipse. Great shots and surprising how bright the sun still is in the camera lens. Well, guess that's why we have to use special equipment to watch. I got glasses from the astronomy site online months ago. It must have been wonderful to experience it in total. Ours was like a 1/4 moon ???? shape. Loved it and so did DH. We just looked from time to time throughout the whole time.


We had a lot of cloud cover and not a not much coverage so it didn't get much darker. We were able to see it though at varying points so cool to do. Plus we have some eclipse cookies for week's lunches.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope they are! Gentlemen often downgrade women's work!


When you said they skip a generation I assume you meant your mother because it didn't skip you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> When you said they skip a generation I assume you meant your mother because it didn't skip you.


No I was meaning me- Mum had many quite exceptional abilities- and at 15 had won a place at the Manchester Art School.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> The fiber festival was fun. I enjoyed watching the faces of the ladies that went with me. Reminded me of Christmas. Everyone seemed to have a mission on what they were looking for so that was neat. I saw some big eyes when the ladies saw the price of certain items. I reminded them that we get what we pay for and to be mindful of who the recipient is of homemade items. Some will truly treasure what we make and others won't.
> 
> Matthew did enjoy the tractor show and visiting with his friend. He will be traveling with 5-6 friends on Wednesday. They are going to the creation museum and the ark in Kentucky. He will be gone 4 days and 3 nights. I know everyone in the group that are traveling. They are my former Sunday school students and truly are a group of wonderful young adults. They are packing snacks and lunch foods to save on expenses. I love that they have planned the trip on their own and following through with it. This is the group that has included Matthew in Sunday Bible studies as well as other activities.


So true, people either appreciate the work that goes into items or thinks that they can "buy" it cheaper at the store, never realizing how much time and work goes into the handmade items.

Great that Matthew enjoyed the tractor show, and great that he's being included in the trip to Kentucky, I hope he has a wonderful time.

I just went outside and traffic is still backed up on the road at the end of our street, with people trying to get out to go back to Cheyenne or Colorado, or anyplace that requires I85.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a lot of cloud cover and not a not much coverage so it didn't get much darker. We were able to see it though at varying points so cool to do. Plus we have some eclipse cookies for week's lunches.


I saw on the new radar app I got for the ipad that there was a big storm out west of here in your area. Looked like some intense spots of rain in there. We should get it tomorrow. Glad ;you could see it at some points. The light was strange here. Perhaps a little more golden and the street lights turned on. Didn't seem dark enough for that but it was.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the prescription will be somehow shipped here but I don't know how & it will make it difficult if something needs to be changed quickly as I am marine it will take several days for them to get here rather than a 5 minute trip uptown.
> As of May 1st we no longer have bus service in our province as the government budget cut that, it seems they can't wait to completely cut all services in rural areas. One of the worries is if the drug stores lose this business they will gradually become unviable & if you can't get your drugs in town, why see the doctor in town & so it goes ... soon no doctors.
> The hospital where I worked 27 miles from me is the first not one within an hour in any direction. The community raised money for years & it was finally opened in 2001, there has been a problem with the roof for some time & about 6 weeks ago a wall of water crashed into one of the rooms, this has still not been fixed. I'm afraid the next thing we will be told there is mould & they will want to close acute care. It seems the "powers that be" try any method to get the outcome they want. Last year a lady left an estate of $500,000 to our local hospital but the health district wanted it for a city hospital, because the executors were determined it remain local as intended, the health district said new bed were required for the nursing home, a lie, then the "old" perfectly good beds were taken for use in the new facility in the city. You know the old saying about more than one way to skin a cat, they got the dollars in a round about way. So frustrating & the woman who let this story out to the public was booted off the advisory committee because she couldn't let this rest


That's sad, I've been told that if one wants to leave something for an organization to use, make sure that it's in detail what you expect them to do with it, in minute detail and don't leave any loopholes. Just sad that it has to be done that way or the corporations misappropriate the funds.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> So true, people either appreciate the work that goes into items or thinks that they can "buy" it cheaper at the store, never realizing how much time and work goes into the handmade items.
> 
> Great that Matthew enjoyed the tractor show, and great that he's being included in the trip to Kentucky, I hope he has a wonderful time.
> 
> I just went outside and traffic is still backed up on the road at the end of our street, with people trying to get out to go back to Cheyenne or Colorado, or anyplace that requires I85.


Wow, that really was some traffic. I'm sure all of you living there will be glad when things get back to normal.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Glad you asked. Still at a standoff with Katy in the computer room and Penny in the rest of the house, blocked off from the computer room by one of those see through gates. Penny sat up at the gate and tried to get her head under, than leap over, no luck, until almost midnight. At that time I shut the door and Penny came to bed. She gets her well baby checkup with my vet tomorrow morning. She was here,not in the kennel, by herself while I worked this morning and watched the eclipse through the telescopes, so far no harm and seemed content. She is good about going outside when needed so that is one thing she knows. Now to work on come, heel, sit, leave the kitty alone commands.


LOL! Hopefully they'll call truce soon and start to bond and be best buds. 
Great though that she's housebroken, that's a great start. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a lot of cloud cover and not a not much coverage so it didn't get much darker. We were able to see it though at varying points so cool to do. Plus we have some eclipse cookies for week's lunches.


 :sm24: Cookies are good. Too bad about the clouds though, it was beautiful and sunny here, amazingly enough, everyone was predicting clouds and rain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that really was some traffic. I'm sure all of you living there will be glad when things get back to normal.


Yes, it will be nice. 
LOL! My neighbors boyfriend kept coming out and looking down the street, then going back in, he was trying to go home.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, she's a cutie and looks so happy to be with you, poor Katy, hopefully Penny will learn quickly not to chase kitties.


Penny will learn fast after getting swiped on nose by Katy's claws. Might take a fee times, but Penny will learn.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, it is terrible what they are trying to do where you live. Hope you get to kick up a ruckuss with many other people. It could mean someone's life. You all went to so much trouble to get your hospital and so sad that now it is so sad what they did with the hospital beds. So important for you to have pharmacies, doctors and hospitals.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I hear sirens again for about the 4th or 5th time today, I sure hope that they are not major accidents.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That sounds like the child was deceased, but sad to say, it's better he be in the next life than with someone who's going to misuse him, but his poor family.


I agree with that thought. It merely awaits confirmation from family


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I agree with that thought. It merely awaits confirmation from family


I would imagine that they will hold off telling the mom until she's stronger.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Me in the morning????


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm23: Me too


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Quilt Bronwen is making for DGS- based on the Seasons- but it is not exactly traditional in design.


Bronwen is making a beautiful quilt


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bronwen is making a beautiful quilt


I reckon so, too!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have several pages to catch up! This morning the eclipse came and I was able to see some of it (very scientific method I used--I poked a hole in a piece of paper and looked at the shadow on my hand, LOL). Clouds came and went however, so I didn't see a great deal. Still, it was very exciting watching online too.

The quilt is wonderful--a family heirloom to be treasured for sure, Julie. Matthew's dog is also coming along fantastically!

Yesterday I also discovered that my newest squid only has 9 tentacles! One fell behind the table and for some reason I did not notice when I sewed them on, so I must fix it--the art show is the end of this week! Ack. Well, I know what I'm doing after supper tonight. 

Now I'll try to catch up the rest of the way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have several pages to catch up! This morning the eclipse came and I was able to see some of it (very scientific method I used--I poked a hole in a piece of paper and looked at the shadow on my hand, LOL). Clouds came and went however, so I didn't see a great deal. Still, it was very exciting watching online too.
> 
> The quilt is wonderful--a family heirloom to be treasured for sure, Julie. Matthew's dog is also coming along fantastically!
> 
> ...


I think Bronwen may well be a grandmother much remembered.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's just come up on the TV that the wee boy in Barcelona is amongst the dead. So sad.


Yes, very sad. I thought so, given that Dad was taken straight to the morgue from airport by embassy staff.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> RIP Roland. Truly loved. Our neighbor had to put down her dog too. Keely was a great companion for her DH as he was dying and now she feels very alone. I predict a new dog at that house too.


May Roland and Keely run across the Bridge with great joy. Condolences to all humans who stay behind.

I've already told Bub a new furbaby had better be quick in coming when M-cat's time comes. I can't imagine life without my fuzzy companion.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Glad you asked. Still at a standoff with Katy in the computer room and Penny in the rest of the house, blocked off from the computer room by one of those see through gates. Penny sat up at the gate and tried to get her head under, than leap over, no luck, until almost midnight. At that time I shut the door and Penny came to bed. She gets her well baby checkup with my vet tomorrow morning. She was here,not in the kennel, by herself while I worked this morning and watched the eclipse through the telescopes, so far no harm and seemed content. She is good about going outside when needed so that is one thing she knows. Now to work on come, heel, sit, leave the kitty alone commands.


Hopefully she will be a good girl and get used to katy , we have 3 cats living in the house next to us , i say living in the house loosely as they are outside all the time , at first mishka wanted to chase all 3 but she is really good at a quite stern no from me , she now totally ignores the 2 black and white ones but the ginger tom still gets the evil eye look as she passes


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> But our Christmas is all heat, Pohutukawa flowers and the beach.


Yes, Pool parties, bbqs, heat, swim suits, thongs(flip-flops), fans going full blast and cold lunches, kids screaming in fun outside in the sun with new toys.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, Pool parties, bbqs, heat, swim suits, thongs(flip-flops), fans going full blast and cold lunches, kids screaming in fun outside in the sun with new toys.


Bring it on, so sick of wet wintery weather. I've been up at our big mall thinking summer thoughts re clothing. It's a wee bit early yet, but managed to find a nice pair of knee length khaki shorts, on sale price , and a peach coloured light top. Well that's a good start to new season.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> There are signs posted everywhere for parking for viewing and they are charging between $25-35/vehicle. :sm06:
> That's not even camping, that's just parking to watch it happen, and on the highway they have put up no parking signs.
> I think all our hotels are sold out, and people are saying that Susan Sarandon is in Alliance Ne in an RV and that Harrison Ford and Johnny Depp and others are about the area, haven't seen anyone though.


And in 2028 Australia has our next total eclipse across full country.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hopefully she will be a good girl and get used to katy , we have 3 cats living in the house next to us , i say living in the house loosely as they are outside all the time , at first mishka wanted to chase all 3 but she is really good at a quite stern no from me , she now totally ignores the 2 black and white ones but the ginger tom still gets the evil eye look as she passes


I am working on that stern no. So far, a very strong willed animal who has never learned no. We will have a great time getting to know each other and realizing limits. If you have hints on how to get no across, kindly let me know. Molly was little and obedient from the time I got her, age 4 months, so this is a different situation for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am working on that stern no. So far, a very strong willed animal who has never learned no. We will have a great time getting to know each other and realizing limits. If you have hints on how to get no across, kindly let me know. Molly was little and obedient from the time I got her, age 4 months, so this is a different situation for sure.


I had Ringo from 5 months, when he too was a willing pupil- and no was enough- so I'm not much help.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a ridiculous decision to cut out the local pharmacy. Wonder what their rationalization is? I hope this can be rectified; not good for the community for sure.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, I'm glad you are feeling better today.
> It's not very warm here today 16C/60F but very sunny & clear. We are so far north, I'm not sure if we will really notice the eclipse.
> 
> There is a bit of an uproar in our local communities as the health district has decided that small town pharmacies can no longer fill prescriptions for local nursing home residents & they will now come from the cities????Seems they want to kill all the businesses in our small towns. I was asked to attend a meeting in Cutknife (about 125km/85 miles away) tonight. I really don't want to go but feel I should & did have the excuse that I was babysitting but DIL has relatives visiting fromGermany & said she's off work early so will pick the kids up by 4:30 so now I have to decide. I have so much garden stuff that needs doing & have had too many other things on the go recently. If we don't stand up & raise hell the powers that be will so kill all the rural area.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome pictures. We got about 99+ % totality here and it got about that dark. Didn't have any glasses. There were 20,000 people in the football stadium where they gave out glasses; unfortunately only expect 10,000 people so they reported on the news that there was a scramble for glasses.
Hannah & her boyfriend had glasses and just stayed at his home to watch it; haven't heard from her yet as to how she reacted to it.
DH and I were content just watching it on tv.


Poledra65 said:


> I got a few more pics while looking through the eclipse glasses, which is just point and shoot blind. Lol


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

machriste said:


> Joy, I always want to just say thank you for all you do. In all the awful stuff on the news every day, you and Susan are a shining light. It's just terrific that you are seeing such great progress with Tim's rehab.


Your loving and sweet words have brought a tears to my eyes. Thank you for rejoicing for Tim's progress.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome pictures. We got about 99+ % totality here and it got about that dark. Didn't have any glasses. There were 20,000 people in the football stadium where they gave out glasses; unfortunately only expect 10,000 people so they reported on the news that there was a scramble for glasses.
> Hannah & her boyfriend had glasses and just stayed at his home to watch it; haven't heard from her yet as to how she reacted to it.
> DH and I were content just watching it on tv.


It was great, but as I told David, now that I've seen one, I don't think I'll go chasing across the country or world to see the next one, though it is fascinating. :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Spring has sprung. Been feeling a trifle sad the past few days, grief hits out of the blue at times, so went into the garden and found these beauties.
Freesias definitely smell fresh and springlike, and are a favourite of mine.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fabulous flowers. Thanks for sharing. They brightened my day.
Just took Penny for a walk and what an experience. She is very stubborn and we raised dogs behind all of the fences of the yards surrounding the park. Some yards with 2 big dogs in them and this small beagle decided she wanted to duel with each of them. She is a fighter for sure. Sis had the leash and I had to pick up the hind end and move her along past several of them. We will have much teaching/learning to do. However, she seemed to love the walk. I am getting the feeling that she has really never learned how to behave on a lead. Naja, let the learning/bonding begin.
So, once again, needed those flowers!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Fabulous flowers. Thanks for sharing. They brightened my day.
> Just took Penny for a walk and what an experience. She is very stubborn and we raised dogs behind all of the fences of the yards surrounding the park. Some yards with 2 big dogs in them and this small beagle decided she wanted to duel with each of them. She is a fighter for sure. Sis had the leash and I had to pick up the hind end and move her along past several of them. We will have much teaching/learning to do. However, she seemed to love the walk. I am getting the feeling that she has really never learned how to behave on a lead. Naja, let the learning/bonding begin.
> So, once again, needed those flowers!


You're welcome, sounds like your pup needs some serious training!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Spring has sprung. Been feeling a trifle sad the past few days, grief hits out of the blue at times, so went into the garden and found these beauties.
> Freesias definitely smell fresh and springlike, and are a favourite of mine.


Yes it does and icky weather makes it worse. 
Those are lovely and cheery though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Fabulous flowers. Thanks for sharing. They brightened my day.
> Just took Penny for a walk and what an experience. She is very stubborn and we raised dogs behind all of the fences of the yards surrounding the park. Some yards with 2 big dogs in them and this small beagle decided she wanted to duel with each of them. She is a fighter for sure. Sis had the leash and I had to pick up the hind end and move her along past several of them. We will have much teaching/learning to do. However, she seemed to love the walk. I am getting the feeling that she has really never learned how to behave on a lead. Naja, let the learning/bonding begin.
> So, once again, needed those flowers!


Oh my, she's definitely going to keep you busy for the foreseeable future. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I am over the moon happy. Maya and I able to walk 1 1/2 miles today. That's the most we've done in weeks! I'm meeting my friend at 9 a.m. to watch eclipse inside local museum. Pat has MS so essential to be out of heat. We'll be comfy on chairs and a/c.
> Though I didn't even see the moon on our walk.


Even though you are saying you wish the Budsomine (?sp) would kick in you have sounded better since being on it-and I've nearly said this a few times already. Wonder if it has you feeling better even though it hasn't impacted on the guts behaviour yet?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks so much. Yes, a new little 4 legged went on vacation with them. It is tiny, a yorkie/poo or some such combination with yorkie. I know the DGC will never feel Roland is replaced which is ok, but a new bond will form and they already love their new puppy. I have a problem with the name as it is a character in a book I'm not familiar with. Think it is pronounced like Aio? (Eyeo). I'm sure I'll get it right later.
> 
> Penny looks like a real sweet love.


Eeyore? From Winnie the Pooh? . Reminds me I haven't posted photos of he exhibition.
And very logical thought trail that one as both Winnie and Eeyore are there. E-or (e for egg, or as in either/or) but your way of putting it looks totally different so maybe a different character. Can't imagine not knowing Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Having been reminded here goes. Will take a while as I have a fair few.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hadn't meant to finish quite then but would have only taken a couple more anyway so now for more.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My brother and family are at the Parthenon State Park near Nashville for the eclipse--are you very close by?


We are camping in Cave City, KY. Our friends were in Lebanon, TN, which is about 45 minutes east of Nashville. Nashville ended up not seeing the eclipse due to last minute cloud cover. We had a great view, and great people to view it with! We had such a good time catching up it was almost dark when we headed back, took us 1 1/2 hours each way.

Have not commented until now, trying to catch up. Welcome to the new comers. Love the quilt. More I had hoped to remember but getting tired.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pushed update again by mistake so starting again again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hadn't meant to finish quite then but would have only taken a couple more anyway so now for more.


These are great, Margaret!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are camping in Cave City, KY. Our friends were in Lebanon, TN, which is about 45 minutes east of Nashville. Nashville ended up not seeing the eclipse due to last minute cloud cover. We had a great view, and great people to view it with! We had such a good time catching up it was almost dark when we headed back, took us 1 1/2 hours each way.
> 
> Have not commented until now, trying to catch up. Welcome to the new comers. Love the quilt. More I had hoped to remember but getting tired.


She is very gifted with her needles!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I am working on that stern no. So far, a very strong willed animal who has never learned no. We will have a great time getting to know each other and realizing limits. If you have hints on how to get no across, kindly let me know. Molly was little and obedient from the time I got her, age 4 months, so this is a different situation for sure.


Penny sounds a bit like mishka , strong willed , I call it stubborn , I too am strong willed ( stubborn ) ???? all I can say is I used good girl , bad girl , I let her know with plenty of stroking and what a good girl when she did what I said , then used the stern voice and plenty of finger wagging with the bad girl 
Penny looks like a kind dog I'm sure she will settle down once she gets used to her new home


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Spring has sprung. Been feeling a trifle sad the past few days, grief hits out of the blue at times, so went into the garden and found these beauties.
> Freesias definitely smell fresh and springlike, and are a favourite of mine.


Beautiful flowers Fan , I hate the way grief hits, I want to be at the stage were I can remember the happy times and not the sad , definitely not there yet


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Spring has sprung. Been feeling a trifle sad the past few days, grief hits out of the blue at times, so went into the garden and found these beauties.
> Freesias definitely smell fresh and springlike, and are a favourite of mine.


Lovely bouquet, such pretty colors


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Pushed update again by mistake so starting again again!


They are fantastic Margaret , was trying to see which was my favourite but I really like them all ,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Pushed update again by mistake so starting again again!


They are all great, I think Paddington & Peter are my favourites


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful flowers Fan , I hate the way grief hits, I want to be at the stage were I can remember the happy times and not the sad , definitely not there yet


Yes you understand exactly Sonja. I received a card from my cousin, who recently died, family, and it just set me off again. Little things just do it when I least expect it. The dreary winter weather compounds it. It's been a gorgeous sunny day here and the spring flowers help brighten a lot.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I just got home from the meeting. It sure sounds like some crooked business went on in the awarding if the pharmacy contracts. People were not impressed & I think the s--t is really going to hit the fan & hopefully this decision will be reversed. There were 150 people at the meeting from a town of 450 plus representation from the 3 reserves nearby


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely bouquet, such pretty colors


I have an abundance of pink and purple ones this year. Should get some white, yellow, and red showing up too hopefully.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I just got home from the meeting. It sure sounds like some crooked business went on in the awarding if the pharmacy contracts. People were not impressed & I think the s--t is really going to hit the fan & hopefully this decision will be reversed. There were 150 people at the meeting from a town of 450 plus representation from the 3 reserves nearby


Hoping you do get it sorted.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Spring has sprung. Been feeling a trifle sad the past few days, grief hits out of the blue at times, so went into the garden and found these beauties.
> Freesias definitely smell fresh and springlike, and are a favourite of mine.


They're gorgeous Fan, I love freesias. Nothing like a few pretty flowers to lift your spirits.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the prescription will be somehow shipped here but I don't know how & it will make it difficult if something needs to be changed quickly as I am marine it will take several days for them to get here rather than a 5 minute trip uptown.
> As of May 1st we no longer have bus service in our province as the government budget cut that, it seems they can't wait to completely cut all services in rural areas. One of the worries is if the drug stores lose this business they will gradually become unviable & if you can't get your drugs in town, why see the doctor in town & so it goes ... soon no doctors.
> The hospital where I worked 27 miles from me is the first not one within an hour in any direction. The community raised money for years & it was finally opened in 2001, there has been a problem with the roof for some time & about 6 weeks ago a wall of water crashed into one of the rooms, this has still not been fixed. I'm afraid the next thing we will be told there is mould & they will want to close acute care. It seems the "powers that be" try any method to get the outcome they want. Last year a lady left an estate of $500,000 to our local hospital but the health district wanted it for a city hospital, because the executors were determined it remain local as intended, the health district said new bed were required for the nursing home, a lie, then the "old" perfectly good beds were taken for use in the new facility in the city. You know the old saying about more than one way to skin a cat, they got the dollars in a round about way. So frustrating & the woman who let this story out to the public was booted off the advisory committee because she couldn't let this rest


That is shocking and I hope they allow the prescriptions to continue to be filled locally. :sm13: :sm25:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy moly!!!
> We have no cell phone reception and all the roads are backed up to Timbuktu. It was good for the economy but I hope they are all headed home. lol
> It took my friends family 21/2 hours to drive the 86 miles or so from Cheyenne this morning, unreal, it normally takes about 11/4 hours.


 :sm06: Oh my!

But thanks for sharing the photos of the eclipse amazing. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 'Leave the Kitty alone' is quite a complex command! But glad you are finding workable solutions!


 :sm19:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are great, Margaret!


Indeed they are!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Spring has sprung. Been feeling a trifle sad the past few days, grief hits out of the blue at times, so went into the garden and found these beauties.
> Freesias definitely smell fresh and springlike, and are a favourite of mine.


They are lovely and bright and cheery. Sorry to hear you have been feeling sad, you have had a lot to deal with this year. Hope the flowers brighten things for you a bit.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hadn't meant to finish quite then but would have only taken a couple more anyway so now for more.


They are all lovely. I really like your Goldilocks. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful flowers Fan , I hate the way grief hits, I want to be at the stage were I can remember the happy times and not the sad , definitely not there yet


Big hugs Sonja.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

the photos and stories of the eclipse are sure interesting. I've seen a few partials- including the UK one that was total in southern parts. So while not full in London it did have a visible impact on the light. And borrowed suitable glasses from a neighbour and it was really interesting to see.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well Elizabeth seems to have turned the corner as far as Granddad goes- I'm sure I will remain the favourite of us but she happily went to him today and chose to approach him for something other than the recent emergency of missing Baby. Well maybe thinking she could get food from him was almost as important. She clearly loved the tea we provided. But clearly understood me when I said that Mummy was picking her up and they would stay for tea and then go home. As soon as tea was finished she got her bag down and headed for the door. Vicky told her she needed her cardigan on so down went the bag, out came the cardigan. And then a jumper which she started to head out the room with- it has been in the drawer here but decided to send them home so they could be used more. But no she started to get upset when we tried to say it was going to her place now. So it's back in the drawer here!
David is looking after her again Thursday while Vicky goes to the physio. And then here for Saturday night as well. Brett runs the theatre in the major school for drama etc and has the major school production so Vicky is going to see it. I suggested that in that case her staying here was more sensible and we could drop her off on Sunday morning before church. As we are now going to 9am service Vicky won't miss much time with her.
Vicky is 35 weeks tomorrow. Need to get a move on with my knitting! both for the new one and Elizabeth


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> The fiber festival was fun. I enjoyed watching the faces of the ladies that went with me. Reminded me of Christmas. Everyone seemed to have a mission on what they were looking for so that was neat. I saw some big eyes when the ladies saw the price of certain items. I reminded them that we get what we pay for and to be mindful of who the recipient is of homemade items. Some will truly treasure what we make and others won't.
> 
> Matthew did enjoy the tractor show and visiting with his friend. He will be traveling with 5-6 friends on Wednesday. They are going to the creation museum and the ark in Kentucky. He will be gone 4 days and 3 nights. I know everyone in the group that are traveling. They are my former Sunday school students and truly are a group of wonderful young adults. They are packing snacks and lunch foods to save on expenses. I love that they have planned the trip on their own and following through with it. This is the group that has included Matthew in Sunday Bible studies as well as other activities.


What a great experience for Matthew. And how good that they are able to organsie it all themsleves. SOund like they are being wise as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well Elizabeth seems to have turned the corner as far as Granddad goes- I'm sure I will remain the favourite of us but she happily went to him today and chose to approach him for something other than the recent emergency of missing Baby. Well maybe thinking she could get food from him was almost as important. She clearly loved the tea we provided. But clearly understood me when I said that Mummy was picking her up and they would stay for tea and then go home. As soon as tea was finished she got her bag down and headed for the door. Vicky told her she needed her cardigan on so down went the bag, out came the cardigan. And then a jumper which she started to head out the room with- it has been in the drawer here but decided to send them home so they could be used more. But no she started to get upset when we tried to say it was going to her place now. So it's back in the drawer here!
> David is looking after her again Thursday while Vicky goes to the physio. And then here for Saturday night as well. Brett runs the theatre in the major school for drama etc and has the major school production so Vicky is going to see it. I suggested that in that case her staying here was more sensible and we could drop her off on Sunday morning before church. As we are now going to 9am service Vicky won't miss much time with her.
> Vicky is 35 weeks tomorrow. Need to get a move on with my knitting! both for the new one and Elizabeth


Oh my goodness, the baby is nearly due! How fast that time went. :sm06:

It is so lovely that Elizabeth has finally accepted David happily in her life...lol. So funny her grabbing her bag to leave as soon as finished her tea... she sure knows what you are saying then...lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the prescription will be somehow shipped here but I don't know how & it will make it difficult if something needs to be changed quickly as I am marine it will take several days for them to get here rather than a 5 minute trip uptown.
> As of May 1st we no longer have bus service in our province as the government budget cut that, it seems they can't wait to completely cut all services in rural areas. One of the worries is if the drug stores lose this business they will gradually become unviable & if you can't get your drugs in town, why see the doctor in town & so it goes ... soon no doctors.
> The hospital where I worked 27 miles from me is the first not one within an hour in any direction. The community raised money for years & it was finally opened in 2001, there has been a problem with the roof for some time & about 6 weeks ago a wall of water crashed into one of the rooms, this has still not been fixed. I'm afraid the next thing we will be told there is mould & they will want to close acute care. It seems the "powers that be" try any method to get the outcome they want. Last year a lady left an estate of $500,000 to our local hospital but the health district wanted it for a city hospital, because the executors were determined it remain local as intended, the health district said new bed were required for the nursing home, a lie, then the "old" perfectly good beds were taken for use in the new facility in the city. You know the old saying about more than one way to skin a cat, they got the dollars in a round about way. So frustrating & the woman who let this story out to the public was booted off the advisory committee because she couldn't let this rest


We face similar issues with our hospitals and great difficulties in recruiting doctors to remote areas (and the smaller rural areas as well).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, very sad. I thought so, given that Dad was taken straight to the morgue from airport by embassy staff.


Yes that was a give away wasn't it? Couldn't release the information until the family knew and confirmed it.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Elizabeth is becoming a cute little girl with markedly increased understanding. How neat to watch her mature.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are all great, I think Paddington & Peter are my favourites


Well gave Peter for Elizabeth's non-baby shower so thought I would give Paddington for this ones non-baby shower. The shower is the 3rd September and we take the exhibition down on the 4th so I will go in on the afternoon of the 1st and collect him.
Giving most of what I have once it arrives (and not all done yet either anyway).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful flowers and to think that you grew them in your own yard must also be rewarding.


Fan said:


> Spring has sprung. Been feeling a trifle sad the past few days, grief hits out of the blue at times, so went into the garden and found these beauties.
> Freesias definitely smell fresh and springlike, and are a favourite of mine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They are all lovely. I really like your Goldilocks. :sm11:


They are also crocheted. Had been going to go back and add that in but Elizabeth woke up and so I was very restricted in the editing I did.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These are all so adorable!


darowil said:


> Having been reminded here goes. Will take a while as I have a fair few.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


Swedenme said:


> They are fantastic Margaret , was trying to see which was my favourite but I really like them all ,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Elizabeth is becoming a cute little girl with markedly increased understanding. How neat to watch her mature.


You forget how much fun is watching them.
We spent a couple of hours in a playground/cafe today. She love dit- especially when no other kids around! so think we might be doing that again. There is at least one more fairly near which I have heard is going to start opening on Tuesday so will try that one as well and see which I prefer. Great for her gross motor skills.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to add in another water exercise class today. Will see how it goes. Won't go to the knitting group today as I need to pick up one of the granddaughters after school today and tomorrow. Will check in again later. TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Vicky said today that they had a new song on the other day and it was going through various peoples terms and Elizabeth who seemed to be taking no notice looked up and pointed to herself when they said big sister! They have been telling her she will be a big sister so she has picked up that- but not how it will impact her!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Big hugs Sonja.


Thanks Cathy , its coming up to a year next month , so I'm trying to keep myself distracted


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Spring has sprung. Been feeling a trifle sad the past few days, grief hits out of the blue at times, so went into the garden and found these beauties.
> Freesias definitely smell fresh and springlike, and are a favourite of mine.


They are lovely. :sm25:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Hadn't meant to finish quite then but would have only taken a couple more anyway so now for more.


That was a spectacular exhibition. Brilliant!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I just got home from the meeting. It sure sounds like some crooked business went on in the awarding if the pharmacy contracts. People were not impressed & I think the s--t is really going to hit the fan & hopefully this decision will be reversed. There were 150 people at the meeting from a town of 450 plus representation from the 3 reserves nearby


That sounds a great beginning. I hope the town can stop it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hugs, Sonja.

Love the flowers, Fan.

Margaret, your items are adorable and I love your stories of E.

It's always fun with the grands even when they share their germs as our DGS has done. DH started fever Sunday and I started last night. I went to DGS's 3rd grade orientation in DD's absence. Really like the teacher! Hope I didn't share the germs as I wasn't feverish until later. DH stayed home from work today. Think it will be a day of soup, toast and tea.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Vicky said today that they had a new song on the other day and it was going through various peoples terms and Elizabeth who seemed to be taking no notice looked up and pointed to herself when they said big sister! They have been telling her she will be a big sister so she has picked up that- but not how it will impact her!


She sounds so sweet. I do enjoy your posts about her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, good point, well taken. I do seem to have more energy. I love your creations, they are marvelous.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, freesias are lovely.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, love to hear Elizabeth adventures. Glad she is warming up to your DH.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, sorry you and DH got sick. I remember those times when our grands were wee.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs, Sonja.
> 
> Love the flowers, Fan.
> 
> ...


Oh dear- hope you both recover quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, sorry you and DH got sick. I remember those times when our grands were wee.


We just plow through. Importamt to get DGS well enough for first day of school tomorrow.  And, to get bug free by Friday so DD doesn't datch it. I predict many colds as schools start up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh dear- hope you both recover quickly.


Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, sorry you and DH got sick. I remember those times when our grands were wee.


It seems to be a short duration bug as DGS is much better but with a lingering cough. Hoping the same with us.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Love, love, love the exhibit, Margaret!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well Elizabeth seems to have turned the corner as far as Granddad goes- I'm sure I will remain the favourite of us but she happily went to him today and chose to approach him for something other than the recent emergency of missing Baby. Well maybe thinking she could get food from him was almost as important. She clearly loved the tea we provided. But clearly understood me when I said that Mummy was picking her up and they would stay for tea and then go home. As soon as tea was finished she got her bag down and headed for the door. Vicky told her she needed her cardigan on so down went the bag, out came the cardigan. And then a jumper which she started to head out the room with- it has been in the drawer here but decided to send them home so they could be used more. But no she started to get upset when we tried to say it was going to her place now. So it's back in the drawer here!
> David is looking after her again Thursday while Vicky goes to the physio. And then here for Saturday night as well. Brett runs the theatre in the major school for drama etc and has the major school production so Vicky is going to see it. I suggested that in that case her staying here was more sensible and we could drop her off on Sunday morning before church. As we are now going to 9am service Vicky won't miss much time with her.
> Vicky is 35 weeks tomorrow. Need to get a move on with my knitting! both for the new one and Elizabeth


Glad to hear that Elisabeth is getting along much better with grandad, wonder what she will think of new baby when it makes an appearance , has your daughter been ok with this pregnancy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs, Sonja.
> 
> Love the flowers, Fan.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jeanette .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kate how is Luke doing at school ? Loves it I hope


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear that Elisabeth is getting along much better with grandad, wonder what she will think of new baby when it makes an appearance , has your daughter been ok with this pregnancy


Much more uncomfortable from an earlier stage, finding it hard to eat much but nothing stopping her planning to still work part-time for another 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive comments on the exhibition. The presentation was what really makes it look good- and this was the work of one main member. He didn't knit anything but more than pulled his weight when it came to setting it up.

And now if I want to get to bed today I'd better go soon!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Much more uncomfortable from an earlier stage, finding it hard to eat much but nothing stopping her planning to still work part-time for another 2 1/2 weeks.


Maybe a bigger baby then? , good that she can keep working unless baby has other plans ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm 4 days behind in my reading so forgive me if I don't comment to everyone.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Maybe a bigger baby then? , good that she can keep working unless baby has other plans ????


My first one did have other plans! I went on maternity leave on Monday, thinking I'd have three weeks, and she was born Friday the same week. One never knows.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bad first, young 7 year old Julian Cadman is still missing in Barcelona and Dad due to land soon to search himself.
> 
> Nicho's winds are impacting up here in SEQld, causing issues with 3 separate fires.
> 
> ...


I heard that the little boy was killed. Such sad news. Terrible about the loss of homes but thankfully no loss of lives.

The fern looks like a staghorn. I'd forgotten but I had one many years ago.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Need to decide whether or not to try hearing aids. I don't have a lot of loss, but have difficulty when people speak softly and with understanding accents. I also have difficulty at our Monday night chapter dinners, but everyone does with 60-80 lively girls talking at once.


Your audiologist should be able to recommend something that will help.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, yippee! We walked 2 miles and fed the horses. Great, 70F with nice breeze. Hope to finish one sock today.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Yeah, yippee! We walked 2 miles and fed the horses. Great, 70F with nice breeze. Hope to finish one sock today.


Wonderful :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Cathy , its coming up to a year next month , so I'm trying to keep myself distracted


Such a hard Anniversary, doesn't seem like a year already. Hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds a great beginning. I hope the town can stop it.


I think the health district may get a glimpse of the Can of worms they've opened & the wrath of people who've had to fight to keep services before. I think they had the idea these communities would just lay down & let them away with it. NOT!

I don't think I told you that the pharmacy owner was visited the day before the contract results were announced by the company that got the contract, they apparently own 65 pharmacies across the province & wanted to buy his. He resfused & the next day was told he wasn't getting the contract, slightly suspicious?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs, Sonja.
> 
> Love the flowers, Fan.
> 
> ...


Hope you are both feeling better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We just plow through. Importamt to get DGS well enough for first day of school tomorrow. And, to get bug free by Friday so DD doesn't datch it. I predict many colds as schools start up.


I was visiting with some friends when we were at that farm supper last week & he was telling me that he uses oil of oregano at the first sign of any sickness &'hasn't been sick for several years. Have any of you tried it? I think I'm going to buy some


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was visiting with some friends when we were at that farm supper last week & he was telling me that he uses oil of oregano at the first sign of any sickness &'hasn't been sick for several years. Have any of you tried it? I think I'm going to buy some


I have heard of that--time to do some more research.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Much more uncomfortable from an earlier stage, finding it hard to eat much but nothing stopping her planning to still work part-time for another 2 1/2 weeks.


How much maternity leave will she get?
Sure seems Elizabeth is growing up fast


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Maybe a bigger baby then? , good that she can keep working unless baby has other plans ????


They sometimes do that, don't they????? Wth my first, I was told I had to be off 3 weeks earlier than I wanted because of my blood pressure & then he was almost 3 weeks late so I wasted a lot of my 6 months leave so the second time I decided to work until the last minute. I was to work til Friday & my due date was the Monday but went into labor at work a week early, worked til 2:30, he was born at 5:00- I didn't waste my time off then????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yeah, yippee! We walked 2 miles and fed the horses. Great, 70F with nice breeze. Hope to finish one sock today.


???????? sounds like you are finally on the mend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I have several pages to catch up! This morning the eclipse came and I was able to see some of it (very scientific method I used--I poked a hole in a piece of paper and looked at the shadow on my hand, LOL). Clouds came and went however, so I didn't see a great deal. Still, it was very exciting watching online too.
> 
> The quilt is wonderful--a family heirloom to be treasured for sure, Julie. Matthew's dog is also coming along fantastically!
> 
> ...


Such a shame it was cloudy when you are normally so sunny. Nice that you saw it on your hand. Quite ingenious.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> And in 2028 Australia has our next total eclipse across full country.


Wow, that will be something to see.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Spring has sprung. Been feeling a trifle sad the past few days, grief hits out of the blue at times, so went into the garden and found these beauties.
> Freesias definitely smell fresh and springlike, and are a favourite of mine.


How beautiful. I can almost smell them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Fabulous flowers. Thanks for sharing. They brightened my day.
> Just took Penny for a walk and what an experience. She is very stubborn and we raised dogs behind all of the fences of the yards surrounding the park. Some yards with 2 big dogs in them and this small beagle decided she wanted to duel with each of them. She is a fighter for sure. Sis had the leash and I had to pick up the hind end and move her along past several of them. We will have much teaching/learning to do. However, she seemed to love the walk. I am getting the feeling that she has really never learned how to behave on a lead. Naja, let the learning/bonding begin.
> So, once again, needed those flowers!


It might be partly the breed with them being a hunting dog.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Having been reminded here goes. Will take a while as I have a fair few.


Wow, what a great display!!!!!

I put in a message for DIL to spell name and let me know the story it is from.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hadn't meant to finish quite then but would have only taken a couple more anyway so now for more.


Wow, love the pug and owl too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Pushed update again by mistake so starting again again!


Oh my goodness, it just keeps going and I am so impressed. Wish I could see it in person but even with just photos I can tell you I love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Yes you understand exactly Sonja. I received a card from my cousin, who recently died, family, and it just set me off again. Little things just do it when I least expect it. The dreary winter weather compounds it. It's been a gorgeous sunny day here and the spring flowers help brighten a lot.


Fan and Swedenme, sending you both hugs across the miles. If they come on the wings of these storms they will be there quite soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I just got home from the meeting. It sure sounds like some crooked business went on in the awarding if the pharmacy contracts. People were not impressed & I think the s--t is really going to hit the fan & hopefully this decision will be reversed. There were 150 people at the meeting from a town of 450 plus representation from the 3 reserves nearby


So glad people showed up or they would just go ahead. Power to the people.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, thank you. So grateful to be able to be out in nature. Have spent entirely too much time in bed past couple of weeks.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the health district may get a glimpse of the Can of worms they've opened & the wrath of people who've had to fight to keep services before. I think they had the idea these communities would just lay down & let them away with it. NOT!
> 
> I don't think I told you that the pharmacy owner was visited the day before the contract results were announced by the company that got the contract, they apparently own 65 pharmacies across the province & wanted to buy his. He resfused & the next day was told he wasn't getting the contract, slightly suspicious?


That sounds very fishy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

It turns out that Jean Louis may use my photography for the CD. We will see, but he really liked some of the abstract photography and I took lots of him and Bill together. I straightened the last one. There are pretty ones too that he wants. I'll post those later. I'm still tired. Can't believe it but time for a nap ???? again. I know the abstract ones are more difficult to like and comment on, just that I like experimenting and he liked some.

Hugs to all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you, it feels good to have more energy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> It turns out that Jean Louis may use my photography for the CD. We will see, but he really liked some of the abstract photography and I took lots of him and Bill together. I straightened the last one. There are pretty ones too that he wants. I'll post those later. I'm still tired. Can't believe it but time for a nap ???? again. I know the abstract ones are more difficult to like and comment on, just that I like experimenting and he liked some.
> 
> Hugs to all.


Fabulous. I love those. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, nice photos, that would be wonderful if he uses your photos.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

The new puppy's name is Auri from the book "The Name Of The Wind by Patrick Rothfus.

Surprised I heard back from DIL so quickly as they are in the Thousand Islands.

We have a tornado watch till 9 pm tonight. The skies are a strange color with that slight green. When they get that color I don't need a warning, I know that is a tornado sky.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Fabulous. I love those. :sm24:


Thank you. I really didn't think people would like them. Although the island one is normal and the first one is a little like an impressionistic painting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, nice photos, that would be wonderful if he uses your photos.


Thank you. I sent him many more to choose from after he gave me an idea what he wanted. I don't have his permission to post his photo but if I get that I can post ones I took of him and DH together.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning folks. Thank you all so much re the flowers and well wishes. This year has been very hard on the emotions with Stu and I losing so many friends and family members , 12 at last count in the past year. 
Daralene thank you and big hugs to you as well, wish you could smell the freesias. The paintings are amazing
Gwen yes it's great to be able to grow pretty flowers, my garden is my special place, when life gets tough.
Yesterday, being a sunny day I got into the badly overgrown veg patch and gave it a good weeding. Nothing like a good hard weed pulling to revive flagging spirits, and soak up some Vit D from the sun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Morning folks. Thank you all so much re the flowers and well wishes. This year has been very hard on the emotions with Stu and I losing so many friends and family members , 12 at last count in the past year.
> Daralene thank you and big hugs to you as well, wish you could smell the freesias. The paintings are amazing
> Gwen yes it's great to be able to grow pretty flowers, my garden is my special place, when life gets tough.
> Yesterday, being a sunny day I got into the badly overgrown veg patch and gave it a good weeding. Nothing like a good hard weed pulling to revive flagging spirits, and soak up some Vit D from the sun.


Thanks Fan, they are photography done from bumpy airplane rides and reflections in windows, lights from the plane with bumpy ride and lots of rain on window, etc. The top one is NYC as were were circling for a landing.

Nobody should have a year of losing 12 in a year. That is way too much. Just so sorry to know it has been such a tough year for you and others on here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It turns out that Jean Louis may use my photography for the CD. We will see, but he really liked some of the abstract photography and I took lots of him and Bill together. I straightened the last one. There are pretty ones too that he wants. I'll post those later. I'm still tired. Can't believe it but time for a nap ???? again. I know the abstract ones are more difficult to like and comment on, just that I like experimenting and he liked some.
> 
> Hugs to all.


Some amazing images, there, Daralene!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Fan, they are photography done from bumpy airplane rides and reflections in windows, lights from the plane with bumpy ride and lots of rain on window, etc. The top one is NYC as were were circling for a landing.
> 
> Nobody should have a year of losing 12 in a year. That is way too much. Just so sorry to know it has been such a tough year for you and others on here.


They're super photographs thanks for sharing. Yes 12 losses is a record of a very sad nature. But they're all at peace now which is comforting. My dear friend from KP, Joan aka Msvette would have been 65 on 31st August. I miss her daily emails very much, but through her I have another dear KP friend in MaryLou and we email daily which is great. She's from Philadelphia PA.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, nice photos, that would be wonderful if he uses your photos.


Talk about a collaboration of talents on that CD.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I really like your photos. They do look like abstract paintings. I live the buildings!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The new puppy's name is Auri from the book "The Name Of The Wind by Patrick Rothfus.
> 
> Surprised I heard back from DIL so quickly as they are in the Thousand Islands.
> 
> We have a tornado watch till 9 pm tonight. The skies are a strange color with that slight green. When they get that color I don't need a warning, I know that is a tornado sky.


The photography is great! What an artist with an eye for composition you are. 
I surely hope that the tornadoes will pass you by. I, too, know that tornado sky, was in several in SD. That is scary weather.
Penny to vet..abscess between her toes explored and draining now. I knew that her foot had a problem but was unaware how deep and widespread it was. They transferred all the vaccination data and the
VIP membership to her. She seems worn out, is sleeping and snoring now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The new puppy's name is Auri from the book "The Name Of The Wind by Patrick Rothfus.
> 
> Surprised I heard back from DIL so quickly as they are in the Thousand Islands.
> 
> We have a tornado watch till 9 pm tonight. The skies are a strange color with that slight green. When they get that color I don't need a warning, I know that is a tornado sky.


I hope the nasty weather stays away.

Great photos, hope he uses one for the CD


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning folks. Thank you all so much re the flowers and well wishes. This year has been very hard on the emotions with Stu and I losing so many friends and family members , 12 at last count in the past year.
> Daralene thank you and big hugs to you as well, wish you could smell the freesias. The paintings are amazing
> Gwen yes it's great to be able to grow pretty flowers, my garden is my special place, when life gets tough.
> Yesterday, being a sunny day I got into the badly overgrown veg patch and gave it a good weeding. Nothing like a good hard weed pulling to revive flagging spirits, and soak up some Vit D from the sun.


Losing so many friends & family in one year is just too much. Hope 2018 is a much better year


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Kaye Jo , ladies and Sam if you are maybe reading along . You did great Kaye Jo.
> It's great having my sister here , I dropped her off at her best friend from way back wben she was at school, its weird to see them because my sister has not lived in this country since she was 16 but when ever she comes for a visit she goes to see Valerie and they talk as if they had just seen each other yesterday , but i suppose it's the same when I meet my best friend and with technology it's easier to keep up with each other .
> Here is a picture of my latest outfit and the owl hat ( well if you squint it's an owl ????) to go with my last outfit ,


Awww, so cute, love the owl outfit


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I just spoke with Sam! Heidi was so kind as to give me his number. He should be home on the 24th. But I have told him we are geared up to do the following two openings (25th August and 1st September) to give him some breathing space, and let him settle back into a routine.


Yay, that is great to hear


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Just stopping in to say hi. Been busy with orientation last week. Not keen on sitting in a class room for 8+ hours a day listening to lectures and learning computer stuff. 
Tonight is my first night shift, 7 pm to 7 am. Plus, have a one hour class from 3-4 this afternoon, so that is messing with my sleep, so going to be a long night. 
Haven't had much knitting time. I finished my socks, wasn't happy with how they fit, so ripped them back to ankle length, still not thrilled, but at least I can wear them. Need to figure out a stretchier bind off, they are hard to put on right now.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bad first, young 7 year old Julian Cadman is still missing in Barcelona and Dad due to land soon to search himself.
> 
> Nicho's winds are impacting up here in SEQld, causing issues with 3 separate fires.
> 
> ...


That is an interesting looking fern


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

flyty1n said:


> Penny is home, but Katy is very not happy, and the two will have to learn to get along with each other as Penny thinks that she should chase Katy. Currently they are separated with Katy in one room, Penny in the other.


Awwww, what a sweet face! Reminds me of my Lucy dog chasing River kitty around.... they just want to play!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Me in the morning????


Lol, I can totally relate


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Quilt Bronwen is making for DGS- based on the Seasons- but it is not exactly traditional in design.


Very interesting design, I like it


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the start of the new week Poledra, Kate and darowil and anyone I may have left out. I had a great time at the fiber arts festival. We only walked through one vendor building and the outside vendor area. The other building was a bit of a walk and one of the ladies had fallen recently so we stayed close to the area we entered. We had 4 in our group so only one vehicle. Everyone enjoyed the adventure. I was the only one who has gone before so it was fun seeing the other ladies being awestruck the entire time. I got some finger puppets for Bella's birthday. I will deliver them Tuesday along with another gift sent by mail to me to deliver. I also got some roving for needle felting in October. I picked up some lovely patterns and some yarn to make the sheep hat. Mostly I enjoyed touching so much yarn and seeing all the colors.
> 
> Matthew went with a friend yesterday to a tractor show. He is invited to go out of town for a few days this week so we will find out more today about that.
> 
> Yesterday I went to an essential oils home party in the morning and then met Matthew's art teacher to experiment with a simple dyeing technique that could be used with the disabled class. I was quite tired after all the running around so today needs to be housework day after church.


Awww, turning into quite a cute puppy!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> I doubt that--but it's a cute graphic to put in a frame by the coffee maker.


 That's a great idea!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

machriste said:


> I just saw someone on TV making "healthy" truffles with pitted dates. She made the dates into a paste in a food processor, added some other flavorings and rolled them in coconut or cocoa powder.


 reminds me of Lara bars, they are made from dates


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> The fiber festival was fun. I enjoyed watching the faces of the ladies that went with me. Reminded me of Christmas. Everyone seemed to have a mission on what they were looking for so that was neat. I saw some big eyes when the ladies saw the price of certain items. I reminded them that we get what we pay for and to be mindful of who the recipient is of homemade items. Some will truly treasure what we make and others won't.
> 
> Matthew did enjoy the tractor show and visiting with his friend. He will be traveling with 5-6 friends on Wednesday. They are going to the creation museum and the ark in Kentucky. He will be gone 4 days and 3 nights. I know everyone in the group that are traveling. They are my former Sunday school students and truly are a group of wonderful young adults. They are packing snacks and lunch foods to save on expenses. I love that they have planned the trip on their own and following through with it. This is the group that has included Matthew in Sunday Bible studies as well as other activities.


I am so glad Matthew will be able to go to Kentucky with his friends! We have just come past there.

How fun to take friends to a fiber festival that have never been to one. There is one in Wooster Ohio Memorial Day weekend. One of these years maybe I will make it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Very interesting design, I like it


 :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just stopping in to say hi. Been busy with orientation last week. Not keen on sitting in a class room for 8+ hours a day listening to lectures and learning computer stuff.
> Tonight is my first night shift, 7 pm to 7 am. Plus, have a one hour class from 3-4 this afternoon, so that is messing with my sleep, so going to be a long night.
> Haven't had much knitting time. I finished my socks, wasn't happy with how they fit, so ripped them back to ankle length, still not thrilled, but at least I can wear them. Need to figure out a stretchier bind off, they are hard to put on right now.


Hoping that it will be easy for you and that you will be able to stay awake and alert. Sorry the socks were not to your standards. Bet you will do another pair and like them better. Perhaps you can take your knitting with you to do on breaks. Is this possible?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, hope you can catch up on sleep. Have you finished trading!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> I really like your photos. They do look like abstract paintings. I live the buildings!


Thanks Machriste.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Such a hard Anniversary, doesn't seem like a year already. Hugs.


Thank you Bonnie it's a few weeks yet but I can't help thinking about it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> It turns out that Jean Louis may use my photography for the CD. We will see, but he really liked some of the abstract photography and I took lots of him and Bill together. I straightened the last one. There are pretty ones too that he wants. I'll post those later. I'm still tired. Can't believe it but time for a nap ???? again. I know the abstract ones are more difficult to like and comment on, just that I like experimenting and he liked some.
> 
> Hugs to all.


What lovely pictures Daralene , hope he does use some


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, 10 hours on the road and we are stopped dead in traffic again. I understood Cincinnati and Columbus, but Mansfield? I'm 1 1/2 hours from home. I really would like to get there sooner rather than later. But worth it to have been able to see the eclipse in totality, and see friends I have not been able to see in years. But sitting here 20 minutes now and no sign of moving more than a foot or two at a time.

Three sisters from different mothers!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> The photography is great! What an artist with an eye for composition you are.
> I surely hope that the tornadoes will pass you by. I, too, know that tornado sky, was in several in SD. That is scary weather.
> Penny to vet..abscess between her toes explored and draining now. I knew that her foot had a problem but was unaware how deep and widespread it was. They transferred all the vaccination data and the
> VIP membership to her. She seems worn out, is sleeping and snoring now.


Oh no poor Penny , that sounds really sore , hope it heels quickly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Awww, so cute, love the owl outfit


Thank you Nikki , I had to knit faster to get my latest finished as I was rapidly running out of yarn ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was great, but as I told David, now that I've seen one, I don't think I'll go chasing across the country or world to see the next one, though it is fascinating. :sm02:


Come see me in 7 years!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Spring has sprung. Been feeling a trifle sad the past few days, grief hits out of the blue at times, so went into the garden and found these beauties.
> Freesias definitely smell fresh and springlike, and are a favourite of mine.


Very pretty. Great for lifting spirits!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is very gifted with her needles!


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some amazing images, there, Daralene!


Thank you Julie. With you being an artist I really value your opinion.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> They're super photographs thanks for sharing. Yes 12 losses is a record of a very sad nature. But they're all at peace now which is comforting. My dear friend from KP, Joan aka Msvette would have been 65 on 31st August. I miss her daily emails very much, but through her I have another dear KP friend in MaryLou and we email daily which is great. She's from Philadelphia PA.


Msvette was way too young. Glad you have another dear KP friend from Philadelphia! That means a lot I am sure. Amazing how close we can get to people on here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Talk about a collaboration of talents on that CD.


That's something I hadn't thought about, but yes, what a collaboration if he uses any of my photos.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> The photography is great! What an artist with an eye for composition you are.
> I surely hope that the tornadoes will pass you by. I, too, know that tornado sky, was in several in SD. That is scary weather.
> Penny to vet..abscess between her toes explored and draining now. I knew that her foot had a problem but was unaware how deep and widespread it was. They transferred all the vaccination data and the
> VIP membership to her. She seems worn out, is sleeping and snoring now.


Thank you so much. 
Yes, looks like no tornado where we are. Over 6,000 without electricity in one neighborhood but I checked with DIL's mother and she is ok. Wanted to make sure since the family is away in the Thousand Islands.
Oh dear, that abscess is good to be rid of for sure. Penny will be well taken care of and much loved. Now she just needs to learn obedience.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

machriste said:


> I really like your photos. They do look like abstract paintings. I live the buildings!


I meant I LOVE the buildings. (Sometimes my fingers don't do what I intend! In fact that happens a lot!!!).

I am sending hugs to Fan and Sonja. Grieving is just plain hard.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, poor Penny. Hope she recovers quickly.
Tami, love the pic. Hope you arrived home sooner than later.
I over did today. Get so excited to exercise again. So today we did 2 miles and I'm sore and tired. Forget when starting exercise slow and steady and alternate days cut mileage back or rst. Did some yoga and that helped.
My GE doc called and asked if I was continuing to take Pepto Bismal tabs. Drat, don't like them and so stopped. I'm to take them 3x a day. That should help. I see him again 9/6.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

machriste said:


> I meant I LOVE the buildings. (Sometimes my fingers don't do what I intend! In fact that happens a lot!!!).
> 
> I am sending hugs to Fan and Sonja. Grieving is just plain hard.


Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your photographs Daralene.


Cashmeregma said:


> It turns out that Jean Louis may use my photography for the CD. We will see, but he really liked some of the abstract photography and I took lots of him and Bill together. I straightened the last one. There are pretty ones too that he wants. I'll post those later. I'm still tired. Can't believe it but time for a nap ???? again. I know the abstract ones are more difficult to like and comment on, just that I like experimenting and he liked some.
> 
> Hugs to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joyce, your poor pup, how would she get an abscess on her foot, was it injured?
Daralene, I'm glad the nasty weather missed you.
Tami, im glad you had a great visit with your old friends. Hope the traffic lessens soon.
I've had a busy day, I turned about a wheelbarrow full of vegetables into Borscht ????????I have a great big pot simmering& the jars are in the dishwasher. I usually freeze it but this time I decided to Can it to save freezer space so I've left the cream out. It still seems to taste good.
I went on another slug hunt today, I'm sure getting sick of those stupid things. Just when I think I'm starting to get their numbers down, I find another 1000????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up again. Have had somewhat of a busy day. Did water exercise, a little grocery shopping, finished bears 3 & 4 and have now started another one that is a gift for the life guard at water exercise (expecting her first). Also had to pick up DGD after school and take her home; it took forever with the traffic at that time of day. Didn't comment much but keeping all in need of prayers and good thoughts know you've got them headed out for you. 
TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: Oh my!
> 
> But thanks for sharing the photos of the eclipse amazing. :sm24:


I heard today that they were having to send out fuel trucks because people were running out of fuel between here and Cheyenne yesterday afternoon and that it was taking people 17 hours to get from here to Ft. Collins, Colorado, Marla and I usually make that trip in about 2 hours or less. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Having been reminded here goes. Will take a while as I have a fair few.


Those are all fabulous! What fun that display was.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joyce, your poor pup, how would she get an abscess on her foot, was it injured?
> Daralene, I'm glad the nasty weather missed you.
> Tami, im glad you had a great visit with your old friends. Hope the traffic lessens soon.
> I've had a busy day, I turned about a wheelbarrow full of vegetables into Borscht ????????I have a great big pot simmering& the jars are in the dishwasher. I usually freeze it but this time I decided to Can it to save freezer space so I've left the cream out. It still seems to taste good.
> I went on another slug hunt today, I'm sure getting sick of those stupid things. Just when I think I'm starting to get their numbers down, I find another 1000????


My snails are multiplying- probably the slugs too- lovely sunny day- warm in the sun. just a gentle breeze. Could do with more like this.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Home!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I heard today that they were having to send out fuel trucks because people were running out of fuel between here and Cheyenne yesterday afternoon and that it was taking people 17 hours to get from here to Ft. Collins, Colorado, Marla and I usually make that trip in about 2 hours or less. :sm06:


:sm06: This is when staying another night would make it worthwhile! It appears my hometown will be in totality of the next one...hmm. May need to get myself back there. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well Elizabeth seems to have turned the corner as far as Granddad goes- I'm sure I will remain the favourite of us but she happily went to him today and chose to approach him for something other than the recent emergency of missing Baby. Well maybe thinking she could get food from him was almost as important. She clearly loved the tea we provided. But clearly understood me when I said that Mummy was picking her up and they would stay for tea and then go home. As soon as tea was finished she got her bag down and headed for the door. Vicky told her she needed her cardigan on so down went the bag, out came the cardigan. And then a jumper which she started to head out the room with- it has been in the drawer here but decided to send them home so they could be used more. But no she started to get upset when we tried to say it was going to her place now. So it's back in the drawer here!
> David is looking after her again Thursday while Vicky goes to the physio. And then here for Saturday night as well. Brett runs the theatre in the major school for drama etc and has the major school production so Vicky is going to see it. I suggested that in that case her staying here was more sensible and we could drop her off on Sunday morning before church. As we are now going to 9am service Vicky won't miss much time with her.
> Vicky is 35 weeks tomorrow. Need to get a move on with my knitting! both for the new one and Elizabeth


Great that she's taking to Grandad now, I bet David is enjoying that. 
She sure has a memory for her age, to remember that they were to leave after tea, and so funny that she has ideas of where she wants things and lets you all know. 
She will be a big sis in no time now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> You forget how much fun is watching them.
> We spent a couple of hours in a playground/cafe today. She love dit- especially when no other kids around! so think we might be doing that again. There is at least one more fairly near which I have heard is going to start opening on Tuesday so will try that one as well and see which I prefer. Great for her gross motor skills.


I love the idea of those playground/cafe things, I hope we have one close by when I (hopefully someday) become a grandma.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Home!


Good to hear and even better for you guys. Those are going to be forever memories!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm06: This is when staying another night would make it worthwhile! It appears my hometown will be in totality of the next one...hmm. May need to get myself back there. :sm23:


Wouldn't that be great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It seems to be a short duration bug as DGS is much better but with a lingering cough. Hoping the same with us.


Good that he's doing much better, I hope you both get better quickly too. School started here today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Much more uncomfortable from an earlier stage, finding it hard to eat much but nothing stopping her planning to still work part-time for another 2 1/2 weeks.


Sounds like a bigger baby, or a head full of hair, will be interesting to see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yeah, yippee! We walked 2 miles and fed the horses. Great, 70F with nice breeze. Hope to finish one sock today.


You sound so much better, I hope that you are feeling as good as you sound.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the health district may get a glimpse of the Can of worms they've opened & the wrath of people who've had to fight to keep services before. I think they had the idea these communities would just lay down & let them away with it. NOT!
> 
> I don't think I told you that the pharmacy owner was visited the day before the contract results were announced by the company that got the contract, they apparently own 65 pharmacies across the province & wanted to buy his. He resfused & the next day was told he wasn't getting the contract, slightly suspicious?


Sounds highly suspicious, and I hope that they reverse it, sounds like someone making decisions is getting kickbacks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was visiting with some friends when we were at that farm supper last week & he was telling me that he uses oil of oregano at the first sign of any sickness &'hasn't been sick for several years. Have any of you tried it? I think I'm going to buy some


I have some for infections, but don't know about anything else.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It turns out that Jean Louis may use my photography for the CD. We will see, but he really liked some of the abstract photography and I took lots of him and Bill together. I straightened the last one. There are pretty ones too that he wants. I'll post those later. I'm still tired. Can't believe it but time for a nap ???? again. I know the abstract ones are more difficult to like and comment on, just that I like experimenting and he liked some.
> 
> Hugs to all.


I LOVE those!! No wonder he would like to use some, they are fabulous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The new puppy's name is Auri from the book "The Name Of The Wind by Patrick Rothfus.
> 
> Surprised I heard back from DIL so quickly as they are in the Thousand Islands.
> 
> We have a tornado watch till 9 pm tonight. The skies are a strange color with that slight green. When they get that color I don't need a warning, I know that is a tornado sky.


I like the name. 
I sure hope you do not get a tornado, stay safe and hope no one has any damage.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Donna: You can send me a PM with your email snd I'll send some.


I looked at the KAP pictures, i recognized so many faces, isn't that odd, since i have only met through pics but still i could pic out several. looked like fun again, and so glad Sam is on the mend again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just stopping in to say hi. Been busy with orientation last week. Not keen on sitting in a class room for 8+ hours a day listening to lectures and learning computer stuff.
> Tonight is my first night shift, 7 pm to 7 am. Plus, have a one hour class from 3-4 this afternoon, so that is messing with my sleep, so going to be a long night.
> Haven't had much knitting time. I finished my socks, wasn't happy with how they fit, so ripped them back to ankle length, still not thrilled, but at least I can wear them. Need to figure out a stretchier bind off, they are hard to put on right now.


Hi Nikki, try Judy's surprisingly stretchy bind off, it's great and that's the one I use. 
I hope you can get back into your sleep schedule soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> The photography is great! What an artist with an eye for composition you are.
> I surely hope that the tornadoes will pass you by. I, too, know that tornado sky, was in several in SD. That is scary weather.
> Penny to vet..abscess between her toes explored and draining now. I knew that her foot had a problem but was unaware how deep and widespread it was. They transferred all the vaccination data and the
> VIP membership to her. She seems worn out, is sleeping and snoring now.


Poor Penny, I'm glad the vet found the abscess and has it drained, that should help alot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Come see me in 7 years!


LOL!! If we don't go to San Antonio on vacation, I just may. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Home!


That's great, it's amazing how much traffic was out and about.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm06: This is when staying another night would make it worthwhile! It appears my hometown will be in totality of the next one...hmm. May need to get myself back there. :sm23:


I guess there were still plenty of people in town today and several that are planning to stay most of the week, the coffee shop was packed with out of towners this morning, she said they were so busy, she was exhausted.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I heard today that they were having to send out fuel trucks because people were running out of fuel between here and Cheyenne yesterday afternoon and that it was taking people 17 hours to get from here to Ft. Collins, Colorado, Marla and I usually make that trip in about 2 hours or less. :sm06:


That's absolutely crazy. Were there accidents?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds highly suspicious, and I hope that they reverse it, sounds like someone making decisions is getting kickbacks.


That's exactly what I think


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I guess there were still plenty of people in town today and several that are planning to stay most of the week, the coffee shop was packed with out of towners this morning, she said they were so busy, she was exhausted.


I saw some pictures on the Earth Sky of the eclipse that were taken in your town

http://earthsky.org/todays-image/photos-aug-21-2017-total-solar-eclipse


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I know some of you don't go out on the forum but you must see the art in this link. It's totally amazing

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-490001-1.html


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's absolutely crazy. Were there accidents?


I've heard that there may have been a couple but nothing major, just way too many people on the roads at one time, and the people trying to get onto the interstate and highways from side roads I think.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got my soup all canned, 8 pints, 4 quarts plus enough for supper. I was thinking of going out to get another bunch of vegetables so I can do another pot in the morning but so far, haven't movedÃ°ÂÂÂ
The GKs come tomorrow again so I may wait & they can help pick things . DH fixed up the old lawn mower with a box on the back so we can haul things. GS loves to drive it around so maybe I'll pick stuff & he can haul it to the house. I think I should pick some of the big tomatoes while they are dry as one of these nights it could decide to freeze & i'll be out there trying to get them all in.
The lillies are really nice right now


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw some pictures on the Earth Sky of the eclipse that were taken in your town
> 
> http://earthsky.org/todays-image/photos-aug-21-2017-total-solar-eclipse


Those are fantastic, thank you for sharing the link, I'll save that for David to look through.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know some of you don't go out on the forum but you must see the art in this link. It's totally amazing
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-490001-1.html


Wow!!! Those are amazing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my soup all canned, 8 pints, 4 quarts plus enough for supper. I was thinking of going out to get another bunch of vegetables so I can do another pot in the morning but so far, haven't movedÃ°ÂÂÂ
> The GKs come tomorrow again so I may wait & they can help pick things . DH fixed up the old lawn mower with a box on the back so we can haul things. GS loves to drive it around so maybe I'll pick stuff & he can haul it to the house. I think I should pick some of the big tomatoes while they are dry as one of these nights it could decide to freeze & i'll be out there trying to get them all in.
> The lillies are really nice right now


Love the idea of the mower, great that the grands are so helpful. 
The flowers are gorgeous. My roses are in full bloom again and taking over the walkway. lol


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my soup all canned, 8 pints, 4 quarts plus enough for supper. I was thinking of going out to get another bunch of vegetables so I can do another pot in the morning but so far, haven't movedÃ°ÂÂÂ
> The GKs come tomorrow again so I may wait & they can help pick things . DH fixed up the old lawn mower with a box on the back so we can haul things. GS loves to drive it around so maybe I'll pick stuff & he can haul it to the house. I think I should pick some of the big tomatoes while they are dry as one of these nights it could decide to freeze & i'll be out there trying to get them all in.
> The lillies are really nice right now


What beautiful flowers! You are so lucky.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well gave Peter for Elizabeth's non-baby shower so thought I would give Paddington for this ones non-baby shower. The shower is the 3rd September and we take the exhibition down on the 4th so I will go in on the afternoon of the 1st and collect him.
> Giving most of what I have once it arrives (and not all done yet either anyway).


I enjoyed the photos you posted. We were in a traffic jam so was reading a little


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs, Sonja.
> 
> Love the flowers, Fan.
> 
> ...


Hope you are both better soon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yeah, yippee! We walked 2 miles and fed the horses. Great, 70F with nice breeze. Hope to finish one sock today.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the health district may get a glimpse of the Can of worms they've opened & the wrath of people who've had to fight to keep services before. I think they had the idea these communities would just lay down & let them away with it. NOT!
> 
> I don't think I told you that the pharmacy owner was visited the day before the contract results were announced by the company that got the contract, they apparently own 65 pharmacies across the province & wanted to buy his. He resfused & the next day was told he wasn't getting the contract, slightly suspicious?


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, 10 hours on the road and we are stopped dead in traffic again. I understood Cincinnati and Columbus, but Mansfield? I'm 1 1/2 hours from home. I really would like to get there sooner rather than later. But worth it to have been able to see the eclipse in totality, and see friends I have not been able to see in years. But sitting here 20 minutes now and no sign of moving more than a foot or two at a time.
> 
> Three sisters from different mothers!


We sat there another 10 minutes. We finally inched forward far enough we could get off the highway. I learned that if you tap the little icon on the maps app it will tell you what it is. It was an accident. Come to find out someone fell asleep at the wheel and struck and killed 2 men who were working on a broken down tractor trailer, which was well over on the berm and should have been fairly safe. There is still a back up according to the app. It had said that it would not be cleared until midnight. Thoughts for their families.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Home!


YEAH!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, poor Penny. Hope she recovers quickly.
> Tami, love the pic. Hope you arrived home sooner than later.
> I over did today. Get so excited to exercise again. So today we did 2 miles and I'm sore and tired. Forget when starting exercise slow and steady and alternate days cut mileage back or rst. Did some yoga and that helped.
> My GE doc called and asked if I was continuing to take Pepto Bismal tabs. Drat, don't like them and so stopped. I'm to take them 3x a day. That should help. I see him again 9/6.


We arrived about 9 pm. Just before dark, but after sunset. Did see a rainbow ???? on the way home. We stopped for dinner on the way home and got caught in more rain. 11:15 and I am still full!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I heard today that they were having to send out fuel trucks because people were running out of fuel between here and Cheyenne yesterday afternoon and that it was taking people 17 hours to get from here to Ft. Collins, Colorado, Marla and I usually make that trip in about 2 hours or less. :sm06:


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm06: This is when staying another night would make it worthwhile! It appears my hometown will be in totality of the next one...hmm. May need to get myself back there. :sm23:


We should also be in totality here in 7 years!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear and even better for you guys. Those are going to be forever memories!


They sure will be forever memories!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great, it's amazing how much traffic was out and about.


Traffic was fairly heavy, but less than we expected. Most of the trouble was from construction.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am finally caught up. News is about over. Time to make DH's lunch for morning and go to bed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You sound so much better, I hope that you are feeling as good as you sound.


Agree!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, 10 hours on the road and we are stopped dead in traffic again. I understood Cincinnati and Columbus, but Mansfield? I'm 1 1/2 hours from home. I really would like to get there sooner rather than later. But worth it to have been able to see the eclipse in totality, and see friends I have not been able to see in years. But sitting here 20 minutes now and no sign of moving more than a foot or two at a time.
> 
> Three sisters from different mothers!


Lovely picture Tami , shame about all the traffic


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my soup all canned, 8 pints, 4 quarts plus enough for supper. I was thinking of going out to get another bunch of vegetables so I can do another pot in the morning but so far, haven't movedÃ°ÂÂÂ
> The GKs come tomorrow again so I may wait & they can help pick things . DH fixed up the old lawn mower with a box on the back so we can haul things. GS loves to drive it around so maybe I'll pick stuff & he can haul it to the house. I think I should pick some of the big tomatoes while they are dry as one of these nights it could decide to freeze & i'll be out there trying to get them all in.
> The lillies are really nice right now


Love the look of your garden- that Dahlia(?) is beautiful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know some of you don't go out on the forum but you must see the art in this link. It's totally amazing
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-490001-1.html


I saw these , amazing the eyes are so lifelike


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Love the look of your garden- that Dahlia(?) is beautiful


Yes, a dahlia


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, a dahlia


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my soup all canned, 8 pints, 4 quarts plus enough for supper. I was thinking of going out to get another bunch of vegetables so I can do another pot in the morning but so far, haven't movedÃ°ÂÂÂ
> The GKs come tomorrow again so I may wait & they can help pick things . DH fixed up the old lawn mower with a box on the back so we can haul things. GS loves to drive it around so maybe I'll pick stuff & he can haul it to the house. I think I should pick some of the big tomatoes while they are dry as one of these nights it could decide to freeze & i'll be out there trying to get them all in.
> The lillies are really nice right now


Beautiful pictures Bonnie , ive never tried growing Dahlias , don't know why


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Yeah, yippee! We walked 2 miles and fed the horses. Great, 70F with nice breeze. Hope to finish one sock today.


Excellent! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some amazing images, there, Daralene!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, 10 hours on the road and we are stopped dead in traffic again. I understood Cincinnati and Columbus, but Mansfield? I'm 1 1/2 hours from home. I really would like to get there sooner rather than later. But worth it to have been able to see the eclipse in totality, and see friends I have not been able to see in years. But sitting here 20 minutes now and no sign of moving more than a foot or two at a time.
> 
> Three sisters from different mothers!


Lovely photo. :sm11: I hope you got home safe and sound and have had lots of rest.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I heard today that they were having to send out fuel trucks because people were running out of fuel between here and Cheyenne yesterday afternoon and that it was taking people 17 hours to get from here to Ft. Collins, Colorado, Marla and I usually make that trip in about 2 hours or less. :sm06:


Good heavens! 
:sm06:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Have had trouble with this site so am posting now all take car


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Have had trouble with this site so am posting now all take car


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My snails are multiplying- probably the slugs too- lovely sunny day- warm in the sun. just a gentle breeze. Could do with more like this.


Glad you had a nice sunny day.... we started off sunny this morning and then the temperature dropped from 16c to 12c in TEN minutes! And then it rained on and off the rest of the day...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Have had trouble with this site so am posting now all take car


Sorry to hear that Mary , hope it gets sorted soon


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, 10 hours on the road and we are stopped dead in traffic again. I understood Cincinnati and Columbus, but Mansfield? I'm 1 1/2 hours from home. I really would like to get there sooner rather than later. But worth it to have been able to see the eclipse in totality, and see friends I have not been able to see in years. But sitting here 20 minutes now and no sign of moving more than a foot or two at a time.
> 
> Three sisters from different mothers!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie it's a few weeks yet but I can't help thinking about it


Of course you do, it would be strange if you didn't. Can't believe that it's almost a year already. I don't have the words, but please know that we are all here for you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How much maternity leave will she get?
> Sure seems Elizabeth is growing up fast


She's not sure yet. If she can go back in May part time she will. Otherwise August if she has to go back full-time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They sometimes do that, don't they????? Wth my first, I was told I had to be off 3 weeks earlier than I wanted because of my blood pressure & then he was almost 3 weeks late so I wasted a lot of my 6 months leave so the second time I decided to work until the last minute. I was to work til Friday & my due date was the Monday but went into labor at work a week early, worked til 2:30, he was born at 5:00- I didn't waste my time off then????????


Here if you need to go off sick you can use sick leave until I think you go into labour or deliver can't remember which.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The new puppy's name is Auri from the book "The Name Of The Wind by Patrick Rothfus.
> 
> Surprised I heard back from DIL so quickly as they are in the Thousand Islands.
> 
> We have a tornado watch till 9 pm tonight. The skies are a strange color with that slight green. When they get that color I don't need a warning, I know that is a tornado sky.


Not heard of that book or character.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> They're super photographs thanks for sharing. Yes 12 losses is a record of a very sad nature. But they're all at peace now which is comforting. My dear friend from KP, Joan aka Msvette would have been 65 on 31st August. I miss her daily emails very much, but through her I have another dear KP friend in MaryLou and we email daily which is great. She's from Philadelphia PA.


My oldest brother would have been 57 that day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just stopping in to say hi. Been busy with orientation last week. Not keen on sitting in a class room for 8+ hours a day listening to lectures and learning computer stuff.
> Tonight is my first night shift, 7 pm to 7 am. Plus, have a one hour class from 3-4 this afternoon, so that is messing with my sleep, so going to be a long night.
> Haven't had much knitting time. I finished my socks, wasn't happy with how they fit, so ripped them back to ankle length, still not thrilled, but at least I can wear them. Need to figure out a stretchier bind off, they are hard to put on right now.


Hope the first night went well- was this your first shift on the ward?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw some pictures on the Earth Sky of the eclipse that were taken in your town
> 
> http://earthsky.org/todays-image/photos-aug-21-2017-total-solar-eclipse


Some stunning shots there Bonnie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Have had trouble with this site so am posting now all take car


Hope it's all sorted now and stays right.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW! Such talent!!!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I know some of you don't go out on the forum but you must see the art in this link. It's totally amazing
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-490001-1.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I sure can appreciate all the work you've done canning those soups and veggies. I'm done for a week or two with canning. I will be doing some apples and thinking of getting a bit more beets. We used one of the quarts of green beans and one of carrots last night for dinner and they were so good! The 3 of us ate every bit of each quart! I expected some leftovers but we gobbled it all up! LOL

Your lilies are gorgeous.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my soup all canned, 8 pints, 4 quarts plus enough for supper. I was thinking of going out to get another bunch of vegetables so I can do another pot in the morning but so far, haven't movedÃ°ÂÂÂ
> The GKs come tomorrow again so I may wait & they can help pick things . DH fixed up the old lawn mower with a box on the back so we can haul things. GS loves to drive it around so maybe I'll pick stuff & he can haul it to the house. I think I should pick some of the big tomatoes while they are dry as one of these nights it could decide to freeze & i'll be out there trying to get them all in.
> The lillies are really nice right now


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope the nasty weather stays away.
> 
> Great photos, hope he uses one for the CD


Thanks Bonnie. I tried to post yesterday but think too many people were online at the same time around here because nothing would send.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie it's a few weeks yet but I can't help thinking about it


Big Hugs, love and prayers for you. I'll be thinking of you and remembering you each day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Irritated beyond believe right now with Spectrum(formerly Charter) which is my internet provider. I haven't been able to get email since late yesterday afternoon/early evening. Couldn't get through to technical help but when I did this morning and even though I am on the account with my DH they for the first time ever said I couldn't change my password because DH is the primary on the account. (one of issues is it won't accept the password) I've had this issue before and ALWAYS have been able to get things fixed. Why NOW they aren't allowing it is ridiculous. Anyway, DH is going to leave work shortly and meet me at their local office and we will have the account switched into my name since I handle all the bills anyway. Just totally PO-ed at them. I've been doing everything for almost 25 years and now they do this. Absolutely ridiculous! Okay, rant over....at least until I get to their office!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> What lovely pictures Daralene , hope he does use some


Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, 10 hours on the road and we are stopped dead in traffic again. I understood Cincinnati and Columbus, but Mansfield? I'm 1 1/2 hours from home. I really would like to get there sooner rather than later. But worth it to have been able to see the eclipse in totality, and see friends I have not been able to see in years. But sitting here 20 minutes now and no sign of moving more than a foot or two at a time.
> 
> Three sisters from different mothers!


So glad you had fun time with your friends and solar eclipse viewing but the amount of delay with so many wanting to see the eclipse in that area has to be frustrating.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here are the last 2 bears I delivered this morning for the Mercy Ship.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the last 2 bears I delivered this morning for the Mercy Ship.


Adorable!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I sure can appreciate all the work you've done canning those soups and veggies. I'm done for a week or two with canning. I will be doing some apples and thinking of getting a bit more beets. We used one of the quarts of green beans and one of carrots last night for dinner and they were so good! The 3 of us ate every bit of each quart! I expected some leftovers but we gobbled it all up! LOL
> 
> Your lilies are gorgeous.


I've had a very productive day on the fruit and veg front too. Went out with my walking group this morning, a friend I gave a lift to gave me some tomatoes as her plants were producing more than she could cope with and then a man at the walk produced a bag of apples from his tree and said help yourself. Just been to pick up a book from a friend and her husband produced some runner beans for me. Nothing like the scale of you ladies busy canning industrial quantities but enough for me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad you had a nice sunny day.... we started off sunny this morning and then the temperature dropped from 16c to 12c in TEN minutes! And then it rained on and off the rest of the day...


Your part of the world does specialise in rapid temperature drops!!!!!!! Hope Spring comes soon for you!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> I've had a very productive day on the fruit and veg front too. Went out with my walking group this morning, a friend I gave a lift to gave me some tomatoes as her plants were producing more than she could cope with and then a man at the walk produced a bag of apples from his tree and said help yourself. Just been to pick up a book from a friend and her husband produced some runner beans for me. Nothing like the scale of you ladies busy canning industrial quantities but enough for me!


What a productive walk. Nice people.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Irritated beyond believe right now with Spectrum(formerly Charter) which is my internet provider. I haven't been able to get email since late yesterday afternoon/early evening. Couldn't get through to technical help but when I did this morning and even though I am on the account with my DH they for the first time ever said I couldn't change my password because DH is the primary on the account. (one of issues is it won't accept the password) I've had this issue before and ALWAYS have been able to get things fixed. Why NOW they aren't allowing it is ridiculous. Anyway, DH is going to leave work shortly and meet me at their local office and we will have the account switched into my name since I handle all the bills anyway. Just totally PO-ed at them. I've been doing everything for almost 25 years and now they do this. Absolutely ridiculous! Okay, rant over....at least until I get to their office!


I don't blame you for being mad
I had the same problem with our phone bill a few years ago & when we wanted my name added, they charged us $25 ????Do you think I was happy ????
You would think the days of things only being in DH name were over!
Years ago Zeller's store had a deal where you could collect double points if you used their credit card & at that time it was the main dept store in Lloydminster & I bought almost all the kids clothes there. I applied for the card but when it came it had DHs name on it????I questioned this & told them it was to be in my name. I was told a woman can't have one in her name????This was the 80's so I asked the lady at the desk if I could borrow her scissors, I cut the card up & threw it back & told them they could keep their card


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the last 2 bears I delivered this morning for the Mercy Ship.


Those are so cute!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the last 2 bears I delivered this morning for the Mercy Ship.


They are so nice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I've had a very productive day on the fruit and veg front too. Went out with my walking group this morning, a friend I gave a lift to gave me some tomatoes as her plants were producing more than she could cope with and then a man at the walk produced a bag of apples from his tree and said help yourself. Just been to pick up a book from a friend and her husband produced some runner beans for me. Nothing like the scale of you ladies busy canning industrial quantities but enough for me!


So nice of your friends to share, everything fresh tastes so much better than from the store.
I wish some of you lived closer & I could share my extras. There's a huge bunch of beans in the garden right now & ive asked about 10 people & all have enough


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the last 2 bears I delivered this morning for the Mercy Ship.


Very, very cute :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me in the morning????


Teehee :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Of course you do, it would be strange if you didn't. Can't believe that it's almost a year already. I don't have the words, but please know that we are all here for you. {{{hugs}}}


Thank you Kate


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Quilt Bronwen is making for DGS- based on the Seasons- but it is not exactly traditional in design.


It is very pretty.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Big Hugs, love and prayers for you. I'll be thinking of you and remembering you each day.


Thank you Daralene


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the start of the new week Poledra, Kate and darowil and anyone I may have left out. I had a great time at the fiber arts festival. We only walked through one vendor building and the outside vendor area. The other building was a bit of a walk and one of the ladies had fallen recently so we stayed close to the area we entered. We had 4 in our group so only one vehicle. Everyone enjoyed the adventure. I was the only one who has gone before so it was fun seeing the other ladies being awestruck the entire time. I got some finger puppets for Bella's birthday. I will deliver them Tuesday along with another gift sent by mail to me to deliver. I also got some roving for needle felting in October. I picked up some lovely patterns and some yarn to make the sheep hat. Mostly I enjoyed touching so much yarn and seeing all the colors.
> 
> Matthew went with a friend yesterday to a tractor show. He is invited to go out of town for a few days this week so we will find out more today about that.
> 
> Yesterday I went to an essential oils home party in the morning and then met Matthew's art teacher to experiment with a simple dyeing technique that could be used with the disabled class. I was quite tired after all the running around so today needs to be housework day after church.


His drawing is really progressing. Good job, Matthew.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is a picture of Roland from a few years ago when I knit him a coat, which he is wearing in the photo. Some of you may remember it. It was my first dog coat and it actually fit. Had to find a pattern for a pug but it worked. I know he wore it for a while. Such a sweet dog. Pugs definitely have their own special look, like a smaller bulldog, but Roland was a big pug. In his own way a sophisticated little guy with his gray hair.


He looks like such a sweetie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Irritated beyond believe right now with Spectrum(formerly Charter) which is my internet provider. I haven't been able to get email since late yesterday afternoon/early evening. Couldn't get through to technical help but when I did this morning and even though I am on the account with my DH they for the first time ever said I couldn't change my password because DH is the primary on the account. (one of issues is it won't accept the password) I've had this issue before and ALWAYS have been able to get things fixed. Why NOW they aren't allowing it is ridiculous. Anyway, DH is going to leave work shortly and meet me at their local office and we will have the account switched into my name since I handle all the bills anyway. Just totally PO-ed at them. I've been doing everything for almost 25 years and now they do this. Absolutely ridiculous! Okay, rant over....at least until I get to their office!


I totally agree with you Gwen , I handle everything here and I still get the odd person who will ask to speak to my husband even though both our names will be on an account , my reply is I'm 58 a fully functional human being and quite capable of understanding anything you have to say


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the last 2 bears I delivered this morning for the Mercy Ship.


They are so cute , love the little bow


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, love your bears!
Angela, nice score on veggies.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I've had a very productive day on the fruit and veg front too. Went out with my walking group this morning, a friend I gave a lift to gave me some tomatoes as her plants were producing more than she could cope with and then a man at the walk produced a bag of apples from his tree and said help yourself. Just been to pick up a book from a friend and her husband produced some runner beans for me. Nothing like the scale of you ladies busy canning industrial quantities but enough for me!


They will taste all the nicer for being fresh and free , A lady from my knitting group fetches in lots of fruit and vegetables puts them in the middle of the table and tells us to help ourselves


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So nice of your friends to share, everything fresh tastes so much better than from the store.
> I wish some of you lived closer & I could share my extras. There's a huge bunch of beans in the garden right now & ive asked about 10 people & all have enough


Would love to be able to help you out! It's always feast or famine when you're growing your own produce isn't it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I totally agree with you Gwen , I handle everything here and I still get the odd person who will ask to speak to my husband even though both our names will be on an account , my reply is I'm 58 a fully functional human being and quite capable of understanding anything you have to say


Good for you. I always think, but may not always say, I'm a fully functional woman and I don't need a man to run my life


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

pacer said:


> The fiber festival was fun. I enjoyed watching the faces of the ladies that went with me. Reminded me of Christmas. Everyone seemed to have a mission on what they were looking for so that was neat. I saw some big eyes when the ladies saw the price of certain items. I reminded them that we get what we pay for and to be mindful of who the recipient is of homemade items. Some will truly treasure what we make and others won't.
> 
> Matthew did enjoy the tractor show and visiting with his friend. He will be traveling with 5-6 friends on Wednesday. They are going to the creation museum and the ark in Kentucky. He will be gone 4 days and 3 nights. I know everyone in the group that are traveling. They are my former Sunday school students and truly are a group of wonderful young adults. They are packing snacks and lunch foods to save on expenses. I love that they have planned the trip on their own and following through with it. This is the group that has included Matthew in Sunday Bible studies as well as other activities.


Matthew will love it ! My hubby and I and two other couples went before my surgery, it was so interesting and my goodness huge! Would love to take my grandchildren and families to see it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It is very pretty.


Thank you, Liz!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That's a relief. You've had enough bad weather over the last years. It seems the ocean is really kicking up some hurricane/cyclones/tropical storms at the moment. Not a good time for vacation in some of the lovely warm spots.


We had an unbelievable storm late yesterday afternoon. It came up in a flash.. I saw on the news this morning that Montreal was hit quite badly. Lots of people are without power. Thankfully no one was hurt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Matthew will love it ! My hubby and I and two other couples went before my surgery, it was so interesting and my goodness huge! Would love to take my grandchildren and families to see it


Hello again- how are you?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I helped DH load the meat in the truck to hang at the butcher shop in town for a few days until DS is off on Friday to cut it up. It sure was a big animal, I would guess 500-600 pounds of meat & it's a young one so should be good meat.i find elk tastes very much like beef, not wild at all.


That is a lot of meat. I'm sure it will be welcome over the winter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, I'm glad you are feeling better today.
> It's not very warm here today 16C/60F but very sunny & clear. We are so far north, I'm not sure if we will really notice the eclipse.
> 
> There is a bit of an uproar in our local communities as the health district has decided that small town pharmacies can no longer fill prescriptions for local nursing home residents & they will now come from the cities????Seems they want to kill all the businesses in our small towns. I was asked to attend a meeting in Cutknife (about 125km/85 miles away) tonight. I really don't want to go but feel I should & did have the excuse that I was babysitting but DIL has relatives visiting fromGermany & said she's off work early so will pick the kids up by 4:30 so now I have to decide. I have so much garden stuff that needs doing & have had too many other things on the go recently. If we don't stand up & raise hell the powers that be will so kill all the rural area.


You're so right, Bonnie. Even though you stand against them, you might still lose. We have been protesting the loss of our hospital to a new one 45 minutes away. It won't be built for several years but I think our protests won't be heard. The powers that be have already decided. No doubt they live in close proximity to a hospital.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I remember the last total eclipse we had here, back about 1980 or 81- it is quite spectacular how dark it gets- and all the birds start nesting.


I remember seeing one when I was a child. We didn't see much here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the prescription will be somehow shipped here but I don't know how & it will make it difficult if something needs to be changed quickly as I am marine it will take several days for them to get here rather than a 5 minute trip uptown.
> As of May 1st we no longer have bus service in our province as the government budget cut that, it seems they can't wait to completely cut all services in rural areas. One of the worries is if the drug stores lose this business they will gradually become unviable & if you can't get your drugs in town, why see the doctor in town & so it goes ... soon no doctors.
> The hospital where I worked 27 miles from me is the first not one within an hour in any direction. The community raised money for years & it was finally opened in 2001, there has been a problem with the roof for some time & about 6 weeks ago a wall of water crashed into one of the rooms, this has still not been fixed. I'm afraid the next thing we will be told there is mould & they will want to close acute care. It seems the "powers that be" try any method to get the outcome they want. Last year a lady left an estate of $500,000 to our local hospital but the health district wanted it for a city hospital, because the executors were determined it remain local as intended, the health district said new bed were required for the nursing home, a lie, then the "old" perfectly good beds were taken for use in the new facility in the city. You know the old saying about more than one way to skin a cat, they got the dollars in a round about way. So frustrating & the woman who let this story out to the public was booted off the advisory committee because she couldn't let this rest


This is a sad but familiar story to me. The hospital in the town where I once lived was built by the citizens and was kept up by us. My DH and I both had surgeries there. We had great surgeons and doctors and then the government got involved. No more surgeries or obstetrics. They were moved to 2 hospitals further away. The emerg was kept but when I broke my wrist, although it was set there, I had to go to a hospital an hour away for another doctor to check my break. It's a sad situation.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello again- how are you?


Hello Julie I'm doing good I was back to London Ontario to see the surgeon yesterday (Tuesday) he has put me on another antibiotic as I have a start of an infection in the surgery site. Not very happy about it but being diabetic he said it could get bad fast on me. 
I hope you are able to get some help with your hands I've been praying for you. I just can't see you not knitting your awesome Guernseys . ( sorry probably gave that spelt wrong) I'm happy to read your getting your steps out back fixed.
I've been working on another C2C blanket of a pug , the blanket is getting so big it's been heavy on my chest to keep moving end for end . Will send you a picture. My DH and I are still looking after two little men a two year old who doesn't talk and his one year old brother. Makes life here go very fast.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> You're so right, Bonnie. Even though you stand against them, you might still lose. We have been protesting the loss of our hospital to a new one 45 minutes away. It won't be built for several years but I think our protests won't be heard. The powers that be have already decided. No doubt they live in close proximity to a hospital.


My hometown lost their pharmacy when the druggist couldn't gindca buyer when he needed to get out at age 70. There's still a small clinic where a nurse practitioner comes 3 days a weeksnd the space is used bt a dentist, chiropractor, optometrist, and general surgeon on the other two days. 16 miles to community hospital and 50 miles from full hospital and airflight helicopter for trauma hospital an hour away.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello Julie I'm doing good I was back to London Ontario to see the surgeon yesterday (Tuesday) he has put me on another antibiotic as I have a start of an infection in the surgery site. Not very happy about it but being diabetic he said it could get bad fast on me.
> I hope you are able to get some help with your hands I've been praying for you. I just can't see you not knitting your awesome Guernseys . ( sorry probably gave that spelt wrong) I'm happy to read your getting your steps out back fixed.
> I've been working on another C2C blanket of a pug , the blanket is getting so big it's been heavy on my chest to keep moving end for end . Will send you a picture. My DH and I are still looking after two little men a two year old who doesn't talk and his one year old brother. Makes life here go very fast.


 Sounds very serious; did surgeon mention possible IV antibiotics since they can be so much stronger?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubbalove, good to see your post. Bless you and your DH for taking care of your two little guys.

Gave myself day off from walk as last night needed Biofreeze on my legs. That's ok got dog hair swept from living room floor, dusted and washed walls where needed, and of course, front door.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Spring has sprung. Been feeling a trifle sad the past few days, grief hits out of the blue at times, so went into the garden and found these beauties.
> Freesias definitely smell fresh and springlike, and are a favourite of mine.


Beautiful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hadn't meant to finish quite then but would have only taken a couple more anyway so now for more.


So whimsical and cheerful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the health district may get a glimpse of the Can of worms they've opened & the wrath of people who've had to fight to keep services before. I think they had the idea these communities would just lay down & let them away with it. NOT!
> 
> I don't think I told you that the pharmacy owner was visited the day before the contract results were announced by the company that got the contract, they apparently own 65 pharmacies across the province & wanted to buy his. He resfused & the next day was told he wasn't getting the contract, slightly suspicious?


 :sm16:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It turns out that Jean Louis may use my photography for the CD. We will see, but he really liked some of the abstract photography and I took lots of him and Bill together. I straightened the last one. There are pretty ones too that he wants. I'll post those later. I'm still tired. Can't believe it but time for a nap ???? again. I know the abstract ones are more difficult to like and comment on, just that I like experimenting and he liked some.
> 
> Hugs to all.


What an honour for you if he does use your photos. These are really great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning folks. Thank you all so much re the flowers and well wishes. This year has been very hard on the emotions with Stu and I losing so many friends and family members , 12 at last count in the past year.
> Daralene thank you and big hugs to you as well, wish you could smell the freesias. The paintings are amazing
> Gwen yes it's great to be able to grow pretty flowers, my garden is my special place, when life gets tough.
> Yesterday, being a sunny day I got into the badly overgrown veg patch and gave it a good weeding. Nothing like a good hard weed pulling to revive flagging spirits, and soak up some Vit D from the sun.


Hugs, Fan. It has been a sad year for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, 10 hours on the road and we are stopped dead in traffic again. I understood Cincinnati and Columbus, but Mansfield? I'm 1 1/2 hours from home. I really would like to get there sooner rather than later. But worth it to have been able to see the eclipse in totality, and see friends I have not been able to see in years. But sitting here 20 minutes now and no sign of moving more than a foot or two at a time.
> 
> Three sisters from different mothers!


Nice to see you and your sisters.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joyce, your poor pup, how would she get an abscess on her foot, was it injured?
> Daralene, I'm glad the nasty weather missed you.
> Tami, im glad you had a great visit with your old friends. Hope the traffic lessens soon.
> I've had a busy day, I turned about a wheelbarrow full of vegetables into Borscht ????????I have a great big pot simmering& the jars are in the dishwasher. I usually freeze it but this time I decided to Can it to save freezer space so I've left the cream out. It still seems to taste good.
> I went on another slug hunt today, I'm sure getting sick of those stupid things. Just when I think I'm starting to get their numbers down, I find another 1000????


I was just out looking at my tomato plant and the bugs have been at them. The one red one is full of holes and even the green ones are being eaten. I guess I won't have any to eat by the looks of it. :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my soup all canned, 8 pints, 4 quarts plus enough for supper. I was thinking of going out to get another bunch of vegetables so I can do another pot in the morning but so far, haven't movedÃ°ÂÂÂ
> The GKs come tomorrow again so I may wait & they can help pick things . DH fixed up the old lawn mower with a box on the back so we can haul things. GS loves to drive it around so maybe I'll pick stuff & he can haul it to the house. I think I should pick some of the big tomatoes while they are dry as one of these nights it could decide to freeze & i'll be out there trying to get them all in.
> The lillies are really nice right now


Lovely flowers, Bonnie. I must take a picture of my dahlias. I have a white and a red.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We sat there another 10 minutes. We finally inched forward far enough we could get off the highway. I learned that if you tap the little icon on the maps app it will tell you what it is. It was an accident. Come to find out someone fell asleep at the wheel and struck and killed 2 men who were working on a broken down tractor trailer, which was well over on the berm and should have been fairly safe. There is still a back up according to the app. It had said that it would not be cleared until midnight. Thoughts for their families.


Oh how awful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the last 2 bears I delivered this morning for the Mercy Ship.


They are so cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello Julie I'm doing good I was back to London Ontario to see the surgeon yesterday (Tuesday) he has put me on another antibiotic as I have a start of an infection in the surgery site. Not very happy about it but being diabetic he said it could get bad fast on me.
> I hope you are able to get some help with your hands I've been praying for you. I just can't see you not knitting your awesome Guernseys . ( sorry probably gave that spelt wrong) I'm happy to read your getting your steps out back fixed.
> I've been working on another C2C blanket of a pug , the blanket is getting so big it's been heavy on my chest to keep moving end for end . Will send you a picture. My DH and I are still looking after two little men a two year old who doesn't talk and his one year old brother. Makes life here go very fast.


Sorry to hear that you have an infection. Hope the meds will get rid of it quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Didn't think I'd make it but I'm finally caught up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I remember seeing one when I was a child. We didn't see much here.


I recall one when I was about 7, still living in Scotland. Don't know why we were not warned- the school kids were rushing around like startled starlings, predicting all sorts of doom.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the last 2 bears I delivered this morning for the Mercy Ship.


So cute!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> He looks like such a sweetie.


He really was. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello Julie I'm doing good I was back to London Ontario to see the surgeon yesterday (Tuesday) he has put me on another antibiotic as I have a start of an infection in the surgery site. Not very happy about it but being diabetic he said it could get bad fast on me.
> I hope you are able to get some help with your hands I've been praying for you. I just can't see you not knitting your awesome Guernseys . ( sorry probably gave that spelt wrong) I'm happy to read your getting your steps out back fixed.
> I've been working on another C2C blanket of a pug , the blanket is getting so big it's been heavy on my chest to keep moving end for end . Will send you a picture. My DH and I are still looking after two little men a two year old who doesn't talk and his one year old brother. Makes life here go very fast.


My goodness, you are busy, especially with the children. 
You spelt Guernsey just right- it is good having the ramp, although fairly tough wheeling through the road metal they have put down on the back section. It has some rather large chunks in it.
I have been checking out the cost of wire netting to lay over the surface of the ramp- I reckon I can afford 10 metres, not sure how much the delivery charge will be. (I earned some money filling in surveys).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> We had an unbelievable storm late yesterday afternoon. It came up in a flash.. I saw on the news this morning that Montreal was hit quite badly. Lots of people are without power. Thankfully no one was hurt.


It was a huge storm and it showed lots of red, which is not good. I saw another storm like that moving up the East Coast all the way from the north to the south that also looked bad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello Julie I'm doing good I was back to London Ontario to see the surgeon yesterday (Tuesday) he has put me on another antibiotic as I have a start of an infection in the surgery site. Not very happy about it but being diabetic he said it could get bad fast on me.
> I hope you are able to get some help with your hands I've been praying for you. I just can't see you not knitting your awesome Guernseys . ( sorry probably gave that spelt wrong) I'm happy to read your getting your steps out back fixed.
> I've been working on another C2C blanket of a pug , the blanket is getting so big it's been heavy on my chest to keep moving end for end . Will send you a picture. My DH and I are still looking after two little men a two year old who doesn't talk and his one year old brother. Makes life here go very fast.


Glad they are getting to that infection and if it isn't clearing be sure and get back in there. Think it is quite a trip for you to get to London, Ont., but be sure it is clearing up and not getting worse. Hugs and Healing wishes with that wound infection. Did he say what type of infection it was? I find they are so used to infections now that they don't treat them as seriously as they should.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> What an honour for you if he does use your photos. These are really great.


Thanks you so much. We will see. Maybe when he gets home he won't want them but he really liked them here.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds very serious; did surgeon mention possible IV antibiotics since they can be so much stronger?


Yes he did mention possible IV antibiotics . He said he would like to try the pills first if anything gets redder or a fever I'm to call back right away . I go back to see him in two weeks.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad they are getting to that infection and if it isn't clearing be sure and get back in there. Think it is quite a trip for you to get to London, Ont., but be sure it is clearing up and not getting worse. Hugs and Healing wishes with that wound infection. Did he say what type of infection it was? I find they are so used to infections now that they don't treat them as seriously as they should.


The trip is three and a half to four hours to get there. He didn't say what kind of infection but I'm a pretty pink all around and the incessions are red.
I go to my family doctor tomorrow for a diabetic appointment so I will talk to her about it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> The trip is three and a half to four hours to get there. He didn't say what kind of infection but I'm a pretty pink all around and the incessions are red.
> I go to my family doctor tomorrow for a diabetic appointment so I will talk to her about it.


That does not sound good. Hoping for a speedy solution.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Picture I promised Julie of the blanket I'm doing


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Picture I'm making


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Picture I promised Julie of the blanket I'm doing


I am wondering do you work from a graph? It looks amazing.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering do you work from a graph? It looks amazing.


Yes you are right it's from a graph


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> Picture I promised Julie of the blanket I'm doing


Great :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I would like to maybe do a sheep dog for my niece and her husband , as they had their fur baby cross over the rainbow bridge. I will have to see what time I have.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I would like to maybe do a sheep dog for my niece and her husband , as they had their fur baby cross over the rainbow bridge. I will have to see what time I have.


That would be a nice way to remember him/her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubbalove, blanket is wonderful. As the dog will be.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness, you are busy, especially with the children.
> You spelt Guernsey just right- it is good having the ramp, although fairly tough wheeling through the road metal they have put down on the back section. It has some rather large chunks in it.
> I have been checking out the cost of wire netting to lay over the surface of the ramp- I reckon I can afford 10 metres, not sure how much the delivery charge will be. (I earned some money filling in surveys).


Julie, does this mean they have left you with a ramp with a slippery surface? Surely you should not have to be footing that bill.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Irritated beyond believe right now with Spectrum(formerly Charter) which is my internet provider. I haven't been able to get email since late yesterday afternoon/early evening. Couldn't get through to technical help but when I did this morning and even though I am on the account with my DH they for the first time ever said I couldn't change my password because DH is the primary on the account. (one of issues is it won't accept the password) I've had this issue before and ALWAYS have been able to get things fixed. Why NOW they aren't allowing it is ridiculous. Anyway, DH is going to leave work shortly and meet me at their local office and we will have the account switched into my name since I handle all the bills anyway. Just totally PO-ed at them. I've been doing everything for almost 25 years and now they do this. Absolutely ridiculous! Okay, rant over....at least until I get to their office!


They bought Time Warner, too. I haven't used the given email addresses in years. So far we haven't had a problem except for the price going up. Internet and phone, no cable, is $90/ month. I was on the account to be able to change things with TWC but who knows with Spectrum. Hope you get satisfaction


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad you had fun time with your friends and solar eclipse viewing but the amount of delay with so many wanting to see the eclipse in that area has to be frustrating.


Most of the delay was due to construction, some rush hour traffic, but some was also from eclipse viewers like us!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the last 2 bears I delivered this morning for the Mercy Ship.


Cute!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Picture I promised Julie of the blanket I'm doing


Blanket is looking great Jackie , 
Hope they can get the infection under control soon , , I take it your surgery went well , apart from the infection how are you feeling in yourself 
2 little ones must keep you busy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Julie, does this mean they have left you with a ramp with a slippery surface? Surely you should not have to be footing that bill.


There are ridges on the surface of the planking, but it won't be enough in winter- given this is the south (cold) side of the house. It is only a matter of $30 to $40 dollars, plus I will be getting what I want- I will be asking Uati to staple it down, when next I see him. They are obviously busy on some other project.


----------



## DeniseLee (Jul 18, 2016)

I love making bears. Yours are very cute.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are so cute , love the little bow


 (Re Gwen's teddies) :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bubbalove, blanket is wonderful. As the dog will be.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love seeing everyone's work.

Getting DGS off to third grade. He was very excited about going. He picks dinner tonight--probably pizza!

I have beef stew in the oven to clean out the refrigerator of veggies beginning to lose their freshness. Interesting Weight Watcher's recipe with beer and coffee. I'm using wine and home-made bone broth instead.

Still sick so early night for me.

I'm betting he'll be taller than the sign posts by this time next year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Would love to be able to help you out! It's always feast or famine when you're growing your own produce isn't it.


It sure is. The GKs & I picked a ton of stuff today, about 8 gallons of cucumbers, thankfully most of those are going to DIL, 4 cabbages,(the damn slugs were getting into them so I had to pick & I still have to check the red cabbage, hope it can stay out for a while). Broccoli, snap peas & corn. I also brought up enough potatoes, carrots, onions, celery & beets & have another huge batch of Borscht cooking, just waiting for the jars to finish in the dishwasher & I'll get that in the canner. By the time fall comes, I'm really ready to be done canning & pickling but we sur don't have much of a grocery bill


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> We had an unbelievable storm late yesterday afternoon. It came up in a flash.. I saw on the news this morning that Montreal was hit quite badly. Lots of people are without power. Thankfully no one was hurt.


I saw that on the news, big trees down all over


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello Julie I'm doing good I was back to London Ontario to see the surgeon yesterday (Tuesday) he has put me on another antibiotic as I have a start of an infection in the surgery site. Not very happy about it but being diabetic he said it could get bad fast on me.
> I hope you are able to get some help with your hands I've been praying for you. I just can't see you not knitting your awesome Guernseys . ( sorry probably gave that spelt wrong) I'm happy to read your getting your steps out back fixed.
> I've been working on another C2C blanket of a pug , the blanket is getting so big it's been heavy on my chest to keep moving end for end . Will send you a picture. My DH and I are still looking after two little men a two year old who doesn't talk and his one year old brother. Makes life here go very fast.


I hope the infection clears quickly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My hometown lost their pharmacy when the druggist couldn't gindca buyer when he needed to get out at age 70. There's still a small clinic where a nurse practitioner comes 3 days a weeksnd the space is used bt a dentist, chiropractor, optometrist, and general surgeon on the other two days. 16 miles to community hospital and 50 miles from full hospital and airflight helicopter for trauma hospital an hour away.


The opinion seems to be bigger is better & when the wether is bad those distance can mean the difference between life & death


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bubbalove, good to see your post. Bless you and your DH for taking care of your two little guys.
> 
> Gave myself day off from walk as last night needed Biofreeze on my legs. That's ok got dog hair swept from living room floor, dusted and washed walls where needed, and of course, front door.


It doesn't sound like you gave yourself much of a rest????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

DeniseLee said:



> I love making bears. Yours are very cute.


Welcome to the tea party. What type of bears do you make?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am following along intermittently right now. Bubba Love... I hope Matthew has a great time. The group has been in touch with me through out the day. I know they are someplace in Ohio right now. Tomorrow they are planning on visiting the creation museum and visiting the ark on Friday. They have a 3 day pass to the museums. They wisely packed some lunch foods so they only need to eat out in the evenings. They brought drinks and snacks as well. 

I came home this afternoon and stripped the bedding from Matthew's bed since I don't have to hurry to get it cleaned and back on his bed. I have caught up on dishes and dinner is cooking.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> The trip is three and a half to four hours to get there. He didn't say what kind of infection but I'm a pretty pink all around and the incessions are red.
> I go to my family doctor tomorrow for a diabetic appointment so I will talk to her about it.


That doesn't sound good & when diabetic it can become a big problem quickly, hope they got the right antibiotic for you. Did they swab it? Seems like they do that at th first sign of infection & they should so they get the right antibiotic the first time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Picture I promised Julie of the blanket I'm doing


That's going to be cute


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It sure is. The GKs & I picked a ton of stuff today, about 8 gallons of cucumbers, thankfully most of those are going to DIL, 4 cabbages,(the damn slugs were getting into them so I had to pick & I still have to check the red cabbage, hope it can stay out for a while). Broccoli, snap peas & corn. I also brought up enough potatoes, carrots, onions, celery & beets & have another huge batch of Borscht cooking, just waiting for the jars to finish in the dishwasher & I'll get that in the canner. By the time fall comes, I'm really ready to be done canning & pickling but we sur don't have much of a grocery bill


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love seeing everyone's work.
> 
> Getting DGS off to third grade. He was very excited about going. He picks dinner tonight--probably pizza!
> 
> ...


He's sure a good looking boy.
I can't imagine stew with coffee in it. I think yours will be better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Has anyone ever seen pickled snap peas? I picked a whole bucket of them today & was thinking of trying some in Fans recipe. I don't want to spoil the lot. I guess I could put a few in a jar by themselves & see how they do.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Has anyone ever seen pickled snap peas? I picked a whole bucket of them today & was thinking of trying some in Fans recipe. I don't want to spoil the lot. I guess I could put a few in a jar by themselves & see how they do.


Why not experiment with it, sounds good to me, they're green and crunchy so might work ok.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just did a search and yes you can do them. Found a recipe online similar to mine, but they added garlic and chilli, which I wouldn't do.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love seeing everyone's work.
> 
> Getting DGS off to third grade. He was very excited about going. He picks dinner tonight--probably pizza!
> 
> ...


A handsome young man.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That doesn't sound good & when diabetic it can become a big problem quickly, hope they got the right antibiotic for you. Did they swab it? Seems like they do that at th first sign of infection & they should so they get the right antibiotic the first time


So sorry for this infection. Hopefully as Bonnie said, they have already done a culture and will have the results back within the next several days.
Loved the Mercy ship bears. What a kind contribution to good.
The bear and animal blanket are coming along nicely.
Julie, if you put metal netting (if this is what it is) on the ramp, will it be possible to shovel the snow off or don't you get enough snow for that to be a problem?
Fan you have had a very sad time. Wishes for comfort for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Has anyone ever seen pickled snap peas? I picked a whole bucket of them today & was thinking of trying some in Fans recipe. I don't want to spoil the lot. I guess I could put a few in a jar by themselves & see how they do.


They would be similar to dilly grean beans do should work out great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well finally have internet again, it went out last night around 10 or 11pm, just came back on in the last hour or two. 
I'm sure I have plenty of pages to get caught up on now, so I guess I'd better get started.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

flyty1n said:


> Hoping that it will be easy for you and that you will be able to stay awake and alert. Sorry the socks were not to your standards. Bet you will do another pair and like them better. Perhaps you can take your knitting with you to do on breaks. Is this possible?


I probably will take some eventually, but not during training. As far as the socks, I am very critical of my own knitting, it takes a lot to make me happy, there is always something I can improve on.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

sassafras123 said:


> Nikki, hope you can catch up on sleep. Have you finished trading!


I will actually be on orientation for 90 days, but most of the classroom stuff is done


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for this infection. Hopefully as Bonnie said, they have already done a culture and will have the results back within the next several days.
> Loved the Mercy ship bears. What a kind contribution to good.
> The bear and animal blanket are coming along nicely.
> Julie, if you put metal netting (if this is what it is) on the ramp, will it be possible to shovel the snow off or don't you get enough snow for that to be a problem?
> Fan you have had a very sad time. Wishes for comfort for you.


Thank you I'm feeling better, since talking to my mentor Julie, and no we don't get snow here in Auckland, just loads of rain.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

To top it off DH met me at the Spectrum office and they confirmed I already was on the account and should not have been told that. The man there made notes so when I called back they would see it. Got home and called them (techies) back and STILL got a run around with them claiming it was my computer and I had to contact Apple. Apple was great and after an hour with them doing a screen sharing session confirmed it was NOT my computer and that they had had quite a lot of calls regarding Spectrum not connecting with emails generated through the apple email. Apple said they were trying to work with Spectrum to resolve the issue which was on Spectrums end of it all. I then spent about 3 hours going through accounts changing my email address to my gmail account.

Bottom line...anyone who needs to email me please PM me and I'll send you my NEW email!
I am so done with spectrum right now.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't blame you for being mad
> I had the same problem with our phone bill a few years ago & when we wanted my name added, they charged us $25 ????Do you think I was happy ????
> You would think the days of things only being in DH name were over!
> Years ago Zeller's store had a deal where you could collect double points if you used their credit card & at that time it was the main dept store in Lloydminster & I bought almost all the kids clothes there. I applied for the card but when it came it had DHs name on it????I questioned this & told them it was to be in my name. I was told a woman can't have one in her name????This was the 80's so I asked the lady at the desk if I could borrow her scissors, I cut the card up & threw it back & told them they could keep their card


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for this infection. Hopefully as Bonnie said, they have already done a culture and will have the results back within the next several days.
> Loved the Mercy ship bears. What a kind contribution to good.
> The bear and animal blanket are coming along nicely.
> Julie, if you put metal netting (if this is what it is) on the ramp, will it be possible to shovel the snow off or don't you get enough snow for that to be a problem?
> Fan you have had a very sad time. Wishes for comfort for you.


No, no snow in these parts- we get at the max around -3 C frost.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lucky you!


angelam said:


> I've had a very productive day on the fruit and veg front too. Went out with my walking group this morning, a friend I gave a lift to gave me some tomatoes as her plants were producing more than she could cope with and then a man at the walk produced a bag of apples from his tree and said help yourself. Just been to pick up a book from a friend and her husband produced some runner beans for me. Nothing like the scale of you ladies busy canning industrial quantities but enough for me!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not good about the infection. Pray that the new meds will clear it up pronto. Keeping you in prayer of course.

The pug blanket sounds interesting. Hope you'll share a picture of it.


Bubba Love said:


> Hello Julie I'm doing good I was back to London Ontario to see the surgeon yesterday (Tuesday) he has put me on another antibiotic as I have a start of an infection in the surgery site. Not very happy about it but being diabetic he said it could get bad fast on me.
> I hope you are able to get some help with your hands I've been praying for you. I just can't see you not knitting your awesome Guernseys . ( sorry probably gave that spelt wrong) I'm happy to read your getting your steps out back fixed.
> I've been working on another C2C blanket of a pug , the blanket is getting so big it's been heavy on my chest to keep moving end for end . Will send you a picture. My DH and I are still looking after two little men a two year old who doesn't talk and his one year old brother. Makes life here go very fast.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG...that is going to be beautiful! You are so talented.


Bubba Love said:


> Picture I promised Julie of the blanket I'm doing


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm checking into having everything (phone, cable, wifi) changed to AT&T.
I know our address can't get uverse, which is what I'd like to have, but may jut go with the direct tv. So done with Spectrum and their BS.


tami_ohio said:


> They bought Time Warner, too. I haven't used the given email addresses in years. So far we haven't had a problem except for the price going up. Internet and phone, no cable, is $90/ month. I was on the account to be able to change things with TWC but who knows with Spectrum. Hope you get satisfaction


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you DeniseLee and welcome to the tea party. It is a VERY easy pattern and free too.
If you're interested I can see if I can either find a link to it or possibly scan it and post it.
It is done in one piece and them folded in half and seamed together.


DeniseLee said:


> I love making bears. Yours are very cute.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so envious of your garden!


Bonnie7591 said:


> It sure is. The GKs & I picked a ton of stuff today, about 8 gallons of cucumbers, thankfully most of those are going to DIL, 4 cabbages,(the damn slugs were getting into them so I had to pick & I still have to check the red cabbage, hope it can stay out for a while). Broccoli, snap peas & corn. I also brought up enough potatoes, carrots, onions, celery & beets & have another huge batch of Borscht cooking, just waiting for the jars to finish in the dishwasher & I'll get that in the canner. By the time fall comes, I'm really ready to be done canning & pickling but we sur don't have much of a grocery bill


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I meant to ask also DeniseLee; I'd love to see some of your bears


pacer said:


> Welcome to the tea party. What type of bears do you make?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Again, anyone needing my new email please just send me a PM and I'll provide you with it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm checking into having everything (phone, cable, wifi) changed to AT&T.
> I know our address can't get uverse, which is what I'd like to have, but may jut go with the direct tv. So done with Spectrum and their BS.


We have Direct TV, and have been happy for the most part. I will tell you to specify that you only want their techs to do the install, NOT a subcontractor. And make sure they ground it. We didn't let them put the dish on the house either. Made them put it in the ground. Subcontractors didn't put concrete in the hole, and didn't ground it.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Reading and not commenting. Ray is giving me a run for my money so no time for much of anything but taking care of him. He will get over this demanding phase in a day or two, I hope. No knitting, no sewing and very little cooking. I am happy to do it for him however sometimes I would like a little time to do what I want. Enough ranting. Happy knitting to all.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi all. I am going to try and post, but am using a small Android tablet and it is not cooperating with me. Unfortunately I spilled coffee on my laptop keyboard, and it is not working. My hip replacement surgery will be on Tuesday, August 29th. I probably will not be able to post before then, so would like to ask now for prayers for that day. I will try to let you all know how I am after my procedure.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Finally was able to get on here and get caught up. Was able to spend one evening with my DS and family yesterday. 

Haven't knitted or crocheted much lately but did manage to practice Portuguese knitting. I really like it. I'll post a pic of my sample piece if it's on the tablet. 

As I read, I sent good wishes and prayers to those who need them. Also oohed and aahed over pics.

Need to end this as my tablet keyboard is acting up, making typing frustrating. 

Take care, 

Kathy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew and his group have arrived safely to the hotel. I have friend requested on Facebook to some of the people he is traveling with so I might be able to see any pictures of their travels.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, I did rest most of day. Living room only took a little over an hour. I consider playing the dulcimer rest for the soul! This afternoon I visited my friend Pat who was babysitting her DGD almost a year old. I want her to get to know me so I can sub for Pat as her husband has health problems. It's only 5 hours once a week and Cora is adorable. Her mom, Norelle has offered me rides to near Napa when they go. Her FIL is terminal so they visit frequently. My DD Amy said she would drive to pick me up and bring me back. I don't think I'll ever do it but Norelle offered even before I offered to sub for Pat. Pat was with me most of the time when I had my ten day hospital stay. She and Al took turns being with me. So I want to sub for her out of friendship.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I will actually be on orientation for 90 days, but most of the classroom stuff is done


Wonderful. Much more fun to learn on the job.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, so sorry you had such a hassle. I had that with Frontier months back. Now I have my bank do their bills.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We just got back from the motorcycle dealer, where a member of the breakfast group gave a presentation on his ride through South America. He and his son went all the way to the bottom. Beautiful pictures and amazing scenery! They were there for a few months. Incredible.

I've also enjoyed all the pictures here, too. I fixed my squid, so ready to go. And I must get pictures tomorrow. 

Not much else has been happening this week. I did enter a contest for a giveaway for a long arm quilting machine...wish me luck!

Keeping all in my thoughts. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We just got back from the motorcycle dealer, where a member of the breakfast group gave a presentation on his ride through South America. He and his son went all the way to the bottom. Beautiful pictures and amazing scenery! They were there for a few months. Incredible.
> 
> I've also enjoyed all the pictures here, too. I fixed my squid, so ready to go. And I must get pictures tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Luck!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just did a search and yes you can do them. Found a recipe online similar to mine, but they added garlic and chilli, which I wouldn't do.


Thanks, I'll try that tomorrow in my free time????????DS is picking me up a box of peaches tonight so I may have to do them tomorrow too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I will actually be on orientation for 90 days, but most of the classroom stuff is done


Are you enjoying the new job?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Reading and not commenting. Ray is giving me a run for my money so no time for much of anything but taking care of him. He will get over this demanding phase in a day or two, I hope. No knitting, no sewing and very little cooking. I am happy to do it for him however sometimes I would like a little time to do what I want. Enough ranting. Happy knitting to all.


I hope things get easier for you soon


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We sat there another 10 minutes. We finally inched forward far enough we could get off the highway. I learned that if you tap the little icon on the maps app it will tell you what it is. It was an accident. Come to find out someone fell asleep at the wheel and struck and killed 2 men who were working on a broken down tractor trailer, which was well over on the berm and should have been fairly safe. There is still a back up according to the app. It had said that it would not be cleared until midnight. Thoughts for their families.


That's so sad, the poor families of all involved.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all. I am going to try and post, but am using a small Android tablet and it is not cooperating with me. Unfortunately I spilled coffee on my laptop keyboard, and it is not working. My hip replacement surgery will be on Tuesday, August 29th. I probably will not be able to post before then, so would like to ask now for prayers for that day. I will try to let you all know how I am after my procedure.


Good luck with your surgery


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the last 2 bears I delivered this morning for the Mercy Ship.


Those are so cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't blame you for being mad
> I had the same problem with our phone bill a few years ago & when we wanted my name added, they charged us $25 ????Do you think I was happy ????
> You would think the days of things only being in DH name were over!
> Years ago Zeller's store had a deal where you could collect double points if you used their credit card & at that time it was the main dept store in Lloydminster & I bought almost all the kids clothes there. I applied for the card but when it came it had DHs name on it????I questioned this & told them it was to be in my name. I was told a woman can't have one in her name????This was the 80's so I asked the lady at the desk if I could borrow her scissors, I cut the card up & threw it back & told them they could keep their card


I'd have thrown it back at them too, that's just rediculous.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We just got back from the motorcycle dealer, where a member of the breakfast group gave a presentation on his ride through South America. He and his son went all the way to the bottom. Beautiful pictures and amazing scenery! They were there for a few months. Incredible.
> 
> I've also enjoyed all the pictures here, too. I fixed my squid, so ready to go. And I must get pictures tomorrow.
> 
> ...


That would be quite a trip through South America. I wonder if it was safe the whole way? So many "iffy" places in the world.
My friends brother, SIL & kids road from Calgary to Panama , we thought they were crazy to take kids through the areas south of USA


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hope your hip surgery goes well and that recovery is swift and complete. I know of so many for whom it has made life so much better.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That would be quite a trip through South America. I wonder if it was safe the whole way? So many "iffy" places in the world.
> My friends brother, SIL & kids road from Calgary to Panama , we thought they were crazy to take kids through the areas south of USA


He said they didn't have any trouble.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love seeing everyone's work.
> 
> Getting DGS off to third grade. He was very excited about going. He picks dinner tonight--probably pizza!
> 
> ...


He's a handsome young man Jeanette, hope you all enjoyed pizza????or not in your case , hope you got a good night's sleep and are feeling much better this morning


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I totally agree with you Gwen , I handle everything here and I still get the odd person who will ask to speak to my husband even though both our names will be on an account , my reply is I'm 58 a fully functional human being and quite capable of understanding anything you have to say


Here it is whoever sets up the account who is the only one who can deal with it unless you make arrangements for someone else to be to act as well. I understand why they do it (for the occasional person who cancels someone else's account or some thing similar) but what a main for the majority. So if I can't do something it isn't because I'm a woman but becuase David set it up. Some I have done and David can't do anything on them- when I remember I add David to it as able to activate the account. But I can't simply add him onto the account as he needs to agree to go on it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all. I am going to try and post, but am using a small Android tablet and it is not cooperating with me. Unfortunately I spilled coffee on my laptop keyboard, and it is not working. My hip replacement surgery will be on Tuesday, August 29th. I probably will not be able to post before then, so would like to ask now for prayers for that day. I will try to let you all know how I am after my procedure.


I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday and hoping you have a speedy recovery , lady at my knitting group had it done a couple of month ago and was back at knitting group within 2 weeks and feeling marvellous glad she had it done ,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Yes he did mention possible IV antibiotics . He said he would like to try the pills first if anything gets redder or a fever I'm to call back right away . I go back to see him in two weeks.


Which is just what he should be doing when you don't seem to be feeling sick and redness is all you have at this stage.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Picture I promised Julie of the blanket I'm doing


It looks great.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love seeing everyone's work.
> 
> Getting DGS off to third grade. He was very excited about going. He picks dinner tonight--probably pizza!
> 
> ...


Nice looking grandson.
Hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I totally agree with you Gwen , I handle everything here and I still get the odd person who will ask to speak to my husband even though both our names will be on an account , my reply is I'm 58 a fully functional human being and quite capable of understanding anything you have to say


I handle all of our stuff, thankfully I've never had anyone want to talk to David, even if I didn't give them an earful, he wouldn't talk to them anyway, even with the doctor, he tells them to talk to me and hands me the phone. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Picture I'm making


That's so cute!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love seeing everyone's work.
> 
> Getting DGS off to third grade. He was very excited about going. He picks dinner tonight--probably pizza!
> 
> ...


Wow, he's such a cutie, but he is certainly way tall for his age, everyone is going to be looking up to him before he's 12.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am following along intermittently right now. Bubba Love... I hope Matthew has a great time. The group has been in touch with me through out the day. I know they are someplace in Ohio right now. Tomorrow they are planning on visiting the creation museum and visiting the ark on Friday. They have a 3 day pass to the museums. They wisely packed some lunch foods so they only need to eat out in the evenings. They brought drinks and snacks as well.
> 
> I came home this afternoon and stripped the bedding from Matthew's bed since I don't have to hurry to get it cleaned and back on his bed. I have caught up on dishes and dinner is cooking.


It's great that they are keeping in touch, is this Matthew's first road trip without you? The do sound like a group with their heads firmly on straight. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all. I am going to try and post, but am using a small Android tablet and it is not cooperating with me. Unfortunately I spilled coffee on my laptop keyboard, and it is not working. My hip replacement surgery will be on Tuesday, August 29th. I probably will not be able to post before then, so would like to ask now for prayers for that day. I will try to let you all know how I am after my procedure.


Prayers for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Reading and not commenting. Ray is giving me a run for my money so no time for much of anything but taking care of him. He will get over this demanding phase in a day or two, I hope. No knitting, no sewing and very little cooking. I am happy to do it for him however sometimes I would like a little time to do what I want. Enough ranting. Happy knitting to all.


I hope that Ray is back to normal soon and you can get a bit of rest and peace. Rant away, it's not good to hold it in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally was able to get on here and get caught up. Was able to spend one evening with my DS and family yesterday.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy, great to hear from you, glad you were able to spend time with your DS, will love to see your Portuguese knitting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and his group have arrived safely to the hotel. I have friend requested on Facebook to some of the people he is traveling with so I might be able to see any pictures of their travels.


That's great on both counts. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love seeing everyone's work.
> 
> Getting DGS off to third grade. He was very excited about going. He picks dinner tonight--probably pizza!
> 
> ...


Handsome boy!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Reading and not commenting. Ray is giving me a run for my money so no time for much of anything but taking care of him. He will get over this demanding phase in a day or two, I hope. No knitting, no sewing and very little cooking. I am happy to do it for him however sometimes I would like a little time to do what I want. Enough ranting. Happy knitting to all.


It's so hard for you Marilyn, I hope you get some time for yourself soon. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Irritated beyond believe right now with Spectrum(formerly Charter) which is my internet provider. I haven't been able to get email since late yesterday afternoon/early evening. Couldn't get through to technical help but when I did this morning and even though I am on the account with my DH they for the first time ever said I couldn't change my password because DH is the primary on the account. (one of issues is it won't accept the password) I've had this issue before and ALWAYS have been able to get things fixed. Why NOW they aren't allowing it is ridiculous. Anyway, DH is going to leave work shortly and meet me at their local office and we will have the account switched into my name since I handle all the bills anyway. Just totally PO-ed at them. I've been doing everything for almost 25 years and now they do this. Absolutely ridiculous! Okay, rant over....at least until I get to their office!


I hope you sorted them out Gwen, as you say if they allowed you to deal with them on other occasions then it is ridiculous that you couldnt this time. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the last 2 bears I delivered this morning for the Mercy Ship.


They are so cute, well done! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your part of the world does specialise in rapid temperature drops!!!!!!! Hope Spring comes soon for you!


Yep we like to keep things interesting with our weather here... :sm19:

I hope Spring arrives soon too, but I cant see it happening by next Friday which is when the calender says it will be Spring...LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't blame you for being mad
> I had the same problem with our phone bill a few years ago & when we wanted my name added, they charged us $25 ????Do you think I was happy ????
> You would think the days of things only being in DH name were over!
> Years ago Zeller's store had a deal where you could collect double points if you used their credit card & at that time it was the main dept store in Lloydminster & I bought almost all the kids clothes there. I applied for the card but when it came it had DHs name on it????I questioned this & told them it was to be in my name. I was told a woman can't have one in her name????This was the 80's so I asked the lady at the desk if I could borrow her scissors, I cut the card up & threw it back & told them they could keep their card


Good heavens, $25 to change a name on an account!! That is disgusting!

And good on you for cutting up that card right in front of them... :sm16: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, he's such a cutie, but he is certainly way tall for his age, everyone is going to be looking up to him before he's 12.


He's a head taller than all his classmates and even some 5th graders. It's very apparent that the girls at his school think he's cute too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love seeing everyone's work.
> 
> Getting DGS off to third grade. He was very excited about going. He picks dinner tonight--probably pizza!
> 
> ...


What a smart, good looking young man.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Picture I promised Julie of the blanket I'm doing


That is going to look fabulous, very clever. And I love that you are continuing to care for children in need.. take of yourself too though, hope they get that infection under control quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> What a smart, good looking young man.


He's all of that plus clever and genuinely a kind and thoughtful kid/-pretty funny too.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Nikki, try Judy's surprisingly stretchy bind off, it's great and that's the one I use.
> I hope you can get back into your sleep schedule soon.


I'll have to look that one up


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> To top it off DH met me at the Spectrum office and they confirmed I already was on the account and should not have been told that. The man there made notes so when I called back they would see it. Got home and called them (techies) back and STILL got a run around with them claiming it was my computer and I had to contact Apple. Apple was great and after an hour with them doing a screen sharing session confirmed it was NOT my computer and that they had had quite a lot of calls regarding Spectrum not connecting with emails generated through the apple email. Apple said they were trying to work with Spectrum to resolve the issue which was on Spectrums end of it all. I then spent about 3 hours going through accounts changing my email address to my gmail account.
> 
> Bottom line...anyone who needs to email me please PM me and I'll send you my NEW email!
> I am so done with spectrum right now.


Oh Good Grief! :sm25:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> Hope the first night went well- was this your first shift on the ward?


Yes it was, tonight was my second night, so far, so good


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all. I am going to try and post, but am using a small Android tablet and it is not cooperating with me. Unfortunately I spilled coffee on my laptop keyboard, and it is not working. My hip replacement surgery will be on Tuesday, August 29th. I probably will not be able to post before then, so would like to ask now for prayers for that day. I will try to let you all know how I am after my procedure.


Prayers on their way for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Matthew and his group have arrived safely to the hotel. I have friend requested on Facebook to some of the people he is traveling with so I might be able to see any pictures of their travels.


 :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's all of that plus clever and genuinely a kind and thoughtful kid/-pretty funny too.


That is wonderful :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep we like to keep things interesting with our weather here... :sm19:
> 
> I hope Spring arrives soon too, but I cant see it happening by next Friday which is when the calender says it will be Spring...LOL


I wish the weather here would hold as it has been the last three days- but I think we have more rain coming in from the Tasman.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love seeing everyone's work.
> 
> Getting DGS off to third grade. He was very excited about going. He picks dinner tonight--probably pizza!
> 
> ...


What a handsome young fellow and how he has grown.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday and hoping you have a speedy recovery , lady at my knitting group had it done a couple of month ago and was back at knitting group within 2 weeks and feeling marvellous glad she had it done ,


Yes, for some it's life changing, to be out of pain & mobile again


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, for some it's life changing, to be out of pain & mobile again


DH's new knee and DSister's hip are medical marvels.Proper rehab and PT are as important as the operation.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I am sure some of you have done this already but I haven't. I'd love to see what you have done if any of you have mastered this. Rookie, have you taken a course in this from Lily Chin at some of your workshops at Vogue Knitting. Here is a link to her doing Power Cables (reversible) and knitting Daily with Eunny Jang and Lily Chin and I love the results:





 This one shows some of the great fashions Lily Chin has done with this. So many advantages.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21RmgHCuT3M.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Helix Knitting, I'm not sure I totally understand why this works but it does. Interesting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Picture I promised Julie of the blanket I'm doing


Looking so good too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

DeniseLee said:


> I love making bears. Yours are very cute.


I don't recall seeing you here before. Welcome to our Tea Party.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love seeing everyone's work.
> 
> Getting DGS off to third grade. He was very excited about going. He picks dinner tonight--probably pizza!
> 
> ...


Your DGS is a very handsome young man. Have your schools already started? Ours don't go back until Sept. 5.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> The trip is three and a half to four hours to get there. He didn't say what kind of infection but I'm a pretty pink all around and the incessions are red.
> I go to my family doctor tomorrow for a diabetic appointment so I will talk to her about it.


Hoping your doctor can find out from the other one what type of infection it is. Hugs, hugs, hugs. I know too much about infections, sadly, so please make sure your family doctor helps you and if she thinks you need the IV antibiotics. I find so often that they don't get the infection and then it starts again after a time off of them. Best for them to get it all. Glad the doctor wanted to get right on it and hoping this does the trick but I am concerned. Hugs


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It sure is. The GKs & I picked a ton of stuff today, about 8 gallons of cucumbers, thankfully most of those are going to DIL, 4 cabbages,(the damn slugs were getting into them so I had to pick & I still have to check the red cabbage, hope it can stay out for a while). Broccoli, snap peas & corn. I also brought up enough potatoes, carrots, onions, celery & beets & have another huge batch of Borscht cooking, just waiting for the jars to finish in the dishwasher & I'll get that in the canner. By the time fall comes, I'm really ready to be done canning & pickling but we sur don't have much of a grocery bill


Bonnie, I'm sure your extended family are very thankful for all your produce.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Such pretty patterns. Like this designer, Shirley Paden. Just saw her work for the first time.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/twist-flowers-pullover

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/01-lace-pullover-2 Love the neckline on this one.

If you can enlarge the pictures you can see the patterns.

Julie, not sure but think you would like the sleeves on this? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-leaves--twists-duster

Oh my, I'm doing too many links, sorry. Just got exploring and wanted to share. LOL. Maybe a little too much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Very Pink Knits says that she doesn't have a stash. She casts on within a few days of buying the yarn and does that project, then starts a new one. She is interviewed on youtube.com by Judy Graham.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Such pretty patterns. Like this designer, Shirley Paden. Just saw her work for the first time.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/twist-flowers-pullover
> 
> ...


I for one enjoyed the links :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Helix Knitting, I'm not sure I totally understand why this works but it does. Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Very Pink Knits says that she doesn't have a stash. She casts on within a few days of buying the yarn and does that project, then starts a new one. She is interviewed on youtube.com by Judy Graham.


That would be OK if you live where you can buy yarn any day, in my part of the world, I would be lost without some stash, of course I don't need as much as I have????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I for one enjoyed the links :sm24:


Me too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I better get moving, have to go to a. Friends & pick crab apples, I NEED another job???????????? DS didn't get the peaches, the guy called too late last. Night so I get a one day reprieve on them. I was actually hoping to get them & pickles done today as I need to clean my house tomorrow. Saturday is the Blueberry Festival, it's always such a good time but sad because it's a sign of the end of summer????. Friends are coming to show their car in the show & shine & are coming here for supper after so I have to get that organized tomorrow too as I will be gone most of Sat.
Tomorrow night they have an Ethnic Supper which is usually really good, I haven't told DH he's taking me????& they have an old time dance after but we don't go to that.
The Blueberry Festival brings tons of tourism to our town, I'll put a couple of links so you can see if interested
https://www.facebook.com/St-Walburg-Wild-Blueberry-Fest-824082797675584/
http://stwalburg.ca/
http://stwalburg.ca/visiting/major-events/


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am sure some of you have done this already but I haven't. I'd love to see what you have done if any of you have mastered this. Rookie, have you taken a course in this from Lily Chin at some of your workshops at Vogue Knitting. Here is a link to her doing Power Cables (reversible) and knitting Daily with Eunny Jang and Lily Chin and I love the results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't taken that class but have some others and really like her style of teaching. Good luck; looks fablous.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Your DGS is a very handsome young man. Have your schools already started? Ours don't go back until Sept. 5.


High School started last week and the rest of them started yesterday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Such pretty patterns. Like this designer, Shirley Paden. Just saw her work for the first time.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/twist-flowers-pullover
> 
> ...


Those are so pretty. Are you choosing one for yourself?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There's a pattern on Ravelry called Helix Hat. You can do this with odd bits of yarn & just tie a new color on when you run out, I did a couple last winter & they turned out well, you wouldn't really know it was scraps
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stashbusting-helix-hats


Thanks for that link. I will be using it this winter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I better get moving, have to go to a. Friends & pick crab apples, I NEED another job???????????? DS didn't get the peaches, the guy called too late last. Night so I get a one day reprieve on them. I was actually hoping to get them & pickles done today as I need to clean my house tomorrow. Saturday is the Blueberry Festival, it's always such a good time but sad because it's a sign of the end of summer????. Friends are coming to show their car in the show & shine & are coming here for supper after so I have to get that organized tomorrow too as I will be gone most of Sat.
> Tomorrow night they have an Ethnic Supper which is usually really good, I haven't told DH he's taking me????& they have an old time dance after but we don't go to that.
> The Blueberry Festival brings tons of tourism to our town, I'll put a couple of links so you can see if interested
> https://www.facebook.com/St-Walburg-Wild-Blueberry-Fest-824082797675584/
> ...


Looks like so much fun. I do miss the small town activities. I went to a Supper Market in Virgil last night with my brother's family. They had an old fire engine there with the crane extended. One of the firemen climbed to the top. It made me dizzy just watching him. They deserve so much credit. There was lots of food and music. I had a good time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's a head taller than all his classmates and even some 5th graders. It's very apparent that the girls at his school think he's cute too!


Wow! The Harlem Globetrotters are going to be wanting him. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I'll have to look that one up


It's really easy once you do it and it really is super stretchy, but not loose.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, fun hat, I wouldn't have known it was scrap yarn.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie got giggling when I thought about you said that my day didn't sound like rest day. You probably thought I washed all walls. I just washed at Maya height!
Maya and I walked 1.5 miles and fed horses. Now to change linen and do wash.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Helix Knitting, I'm not sure I totally understand why this works but it does. Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I just received block 20 of the Knitterati Afghan. Does anyone else have problems printing the pattern? I used to get it printing clearly and the last few times, the pattern comes out quite pale. It isn't my ink because I just put a new cartridge in.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! The Harlem Globetrotters are going to be wanting him. lol


He's hoping for the Chicago Bulls.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I better get moving, have to go to a. Friends & pick crab apples, I NEED another job???????????? DS didn't get the peaches, the guy called too late last. Night so I get a one day reprieve on them. I was actually hoping to get them & pickles done today as I need to clean my house tomorrow. Saturday is the Blueberry Festival, it's always such a good time but sad because it's a sign of the end of summer????. Friends are coming to show their car in the show & shine & are coming here for supper after so I have to get that organized tomorrow too as I will be gone most of Sat.
> Tomorrow night they have an Ethnic Supper which is usually really good, I haven't told DH he's taking me????& they have an old time dance after but we don't go to that.
> The Blueberry Festival brings tons of tourism to our town, I'll put a couple of links so you can see if interested
> https://www.facebook.com/St-Walburg-Wild-Blueberry-Fest-824082797675584/
> ...


Sounds like a lot of well earned fun after all the work of summer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's hoping for the Chicago Bulls.


LOL!!! Wouldn't that be fantastic, I think he well could be. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There's a pattern on Ravelry called Helix Hat. You can do this with odd bits of yarn & just tie a new color on when you run out, I did a couple last winter & they turned out well, you wouldn't really know it was scraps
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stashbusting-helix-hats


I like it :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That would be OK if you live where you can buy yarn any day, in my part of the world, I would be lost without some stash, of course I don't need as much as I have????????


Ditto, I wish I could pop out and buy yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Such pretty patterns. Like this designer, Shirley Paden. Just saw her work for the first time.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/twist-flowers-pullover
> 
> ...


I would have to steer clear of the kitchen sink, with those cuffs. Also I wasn't clear, did the pattern cost $17? That is a bit much!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I better get moving, have to go to a. Friends & pick crab apples, I NEED another job???????????? DS didn't get the peaches, the guy called too late last. Night so I get a one day reprieve on them. I was actually hoping to get them & pickles done today as I need to clean my house tomorrow. Saturday is the Blueberry Festival, it's always such a good time but sad because it's a sign of the end of summer????. Friends are coming to show their car in the show & shine & are coming here for supper after so I have to get that organized tomorrow too as I will be gone most of Sat.
> Tomorrow night they have an Ethnic Supper which is usually really good, I haven't told DH he's taking me????& they have an old time dance after but we don't go to that.
> The Blueberry Festival brings tons of tourism to our town, I'll put a couple of links so you can see if interested
> https://www.facebook.com/St-Walburg-Wild-Blueberry-Fest-824082797675584/
> ...


That was interesting. Looks like you will have a good time.
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Those are so pretty. Are you choosing one for yourself?


Not at the moment. Just was watching some knitting show, Knitting Daily, and can't find what channel it was on so pulled it up on YouTube and got interested in a lot of things.

Julie, hadn't noticed that price....a bit much in my opinion too. Yes, the cuffs wouldn't be for doing housework. I guess you could do dishes and then mop the floor with the water dripping from the cuffs. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Maybe with the right yarn it could be a coat instead of a duster. Hey, you could use the cuffs for dusting. :sm06:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that's awesome!!! I'll be using that next time I do stripes with different skeins.


Glad you like it. I guess it is one of those things where you just do it whether you understand why it works or not.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like a lot of well earned fun after all the work of summer.


Mmmmmm, sounds like so much flavor and fun all mixed together.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I for one enjoyed the links :sm24:


It was fun this morning just taking information in. Glad you enjoyed them too. Perhaps one of these things in my future but do want to finish the socks first.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There's a pattern on Ravelry called Helix Hat. You can do this with odd bits of yarn & just tie a new color on when you run out, I did a couple last winter & they turned out well, you wouldn't really know it was scraps
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stashbusting-helix-hats


That looks like a great way to use up scraps.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That would be OK if you live where you can buy yarn any day, in my part of the world, I would be lost without some stash, of course I don't need as much as I have????????


So true. I did find it interesting though as so many who have yarn shops available have huge stashes. That includes me now and I seem to have a difficult time figuring out what projects to do with it. I think I am saving money when I buy it on sale but then I don't seem to use it if I don't have a project in mind when it arrives. Perhaps I need to stop going to yarn shops and sales and start shopping in my house now. I might be able to have a teacher help me figure out what patterns I can use at the one store where they have a lady who gives help and you don't have to have bought the yarn there as she charges a nominal amount. I have loads of bulky yarn now as they had a big sale on that. I bought a book with some patterns so it would be fun to do a few things with that. I like SouthernGirl's pattern she posted but it is similar to the Vogue Pattern I already have. Hoping that is in bulky. I actually like the neckline of SouthernGirl's Genevieve poncho better than the Vogue one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Another night out this week. Company just left and I will have been busy every night but one since he left. I have a good time once I'm there but I'm just so tired that I can't wait till things quiet down and I can just hunker down with a pillow, blanket and do nothing. Sounds lazy but I just have no energy right now. Time for a nap before I have to get ready to leave.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad you like it. I guess it is one of those things where you just do it whether you understand why it works or not.


I understand how it works, but it's hard to explain it, it's like those metal slinkies we used to play with as kids, the way you basicly spiral step the different colors makes them look cohesive into solid stirpes, it's basically an optical illusion.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So true. I did find it interesting though as so many who have yarn shops available have huge stashes. That includes me now and I seem to have a difficult time figuring out what projects to do with it. I think I am saving money when I buy it on sale but then I don't seem to use it if I don't have a project in mind when it arrives. Perhaps I need to stop going to yarn shops and sales and start shopping in my house now. I might be able to have a teacher help me figure out what patterns I can use at the one store where they have a lady who gives help and you don't have to have bought the yarn there as she charges a nominal amount. I have loads of bulky yarn now as they had a big sale on that. I bought a book with some patterns so it would be fun to do a few things with that. I like SouthernGirl's pattern she posted but it is similar to the Vogue Pattern I already have. Hoping that is in bulky. I actually like the neckline of SouthernGirl's Genevieve poncho better than the Vogue one.


Whenever I decide to do a pattern, I look in stash first to see if I have a suitable yarn, with everything logged into Ravelry, it's even easier to pull up a pattern and click use stash yarn and it will tell me what yarn I have that is compatible, then if I don't have any I like or what I need, I go shopping.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not at the moment. Just was watching some knitting show, Knitting Daily, and can't find what channel it was on so pulled it up on YouTube and got interested in a lot of things.
> 
> Julie, hadn't noticed that price....a bit much in my opinion too. Yes, the cuffs wouldn't be for doing housework. I guess you could do dishes and then mop the floor with the water dripping from the cuffs. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Maybe with the right yarn it could be a coat instead of a duster. Hey, you could use the cuffs for dusting. :sm06:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, you aren't lazy! Just tired and in need of down time. Hope you get to enjoy some.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Did a quick catch up here. I'm on a cleaning terror for the next few days. Won't go into a lot of details except to say I laid down the law so to speak with family about cleaning up after themselves and with DH about getting things done he promised 2 years ago to do. Started cleaning last night and began again at 8 this morning. Doing DEEP cleaning. Guess my little tirade sunk in with DH as he is working on finishing some of his "I'll get to it" promises. I took a short break just to check in here. Will get back to work now. TTYL


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did a quick catch up here. I'm on a cleaning terror for the next few days. Won't go into a lot of details except to say I laid down the law so to speak with family about cleaning up after themselves and with DH about getting things done he promised 2 years ago to do. Started cleaning last night and began again at 8 this morning. Doing DEEP cleaning. Guess my little tirade sunk in with DH as he is working on finishing some of his "I'll get to it" promises. I took a short break just to check in here. Will get back to work now. TTYL


Good for you :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, yowser, you're a whirling dervish! Good for you.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Railyn said:


> Reading and not commenting. Ray is giving me a run for my money so no time for much of anything but taking care of him. He will get over this demanding phase in a day or two, I hope. No knitting, no sewing and very little cooking. I am happy to do it for him however sometimes I would like a little time to do what I want. Enough ranting. Happy knitting to all.


OH my I will certainly be praying for you ! And Ray as it must be trying for him at times.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all. I am going to try and post, but am using a small Android tablet and it is not cooperating with me. Unfortunately I spilled coffee on my laptop keyboard, and it is not working. My hip replacement surgery will be on Tuesday, August 29th. I probably will not be able to post before then, so would like to ask now for prayers for that day. I will try to let you all know how I am after my procedure.


I will be praying for you ! Rest up now, I know what spilling coffee on electronics does learned the hard way ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, have just collected these last 2 cross stitch pictures for the adopted family.
Very pleased with results on all 6. Christmas gifting done. I'm working on one more for the adults which will be finished over weekend.
Then I'm taking a well earned break, my fingers need it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, have just collected these last 2 cross stitch pictures for the adopted family.
> Very pleased with results on all 6. Christmas gifting done. I'm working on one more for the adults which will be finished over weekend.
> Then I'm taking a well earned break, my fingers need it.


That Darth Vader is a real testament to your skill, Winnie the Pooh is fun.
Glorious morning!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Again, anyone needing my new email please just send me a PM and I'll provide you with it.


I got your email, Gwen. Thanks for letting me know! I've used a non-provider email address for a long time now--when I was moving so much, I got really tired of losing emails I'd wanted to keep.

Marilyn, hugs to you--I hope Ray settles soon and you can have some "you time."


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all. I am going to try and post, but am using a small Android tablet and it is not cooperating with me. Unfortunately I spilled coffee on my laptop keyboard, and it is not working. My hip replacement surgery will be on Tuesday, August 29th. I probably will not be able to post before then, so would like to ask now for prayers for that day. I will try to let you all know how I am after my procedure.


Keeping all positive thoughts for you! May the procedure be flawless and the recovery swift.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and his group have arrived safely to the hotel. I have friend requested on Facebook to some of the people he is traveling with so I might be able to see any pictures of their travels.


How exciting for Matthew. I hope he has a wonderful experience.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, have just collected these last 2 cross stitch pictures for the adopted family.
> Very pleased with results on all 6. Christmas gifting done. I'm working on one more for the adults which will be finished over weekend.
> Then I'm taking a well earned break, my fingers need it.


Those are fabulous! I've been thinking about getting out the cross stitch again but I have WAY too many other things to finish first. :sm12:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

You've all met Cyrus, Celestial Cephalopod, and here is his stellar sister, Clementine, Cosmic Calamari. They go to the art show tomorrow (really hoping there is room and they are accepted!). I love this one--turned out much prettier than I expected!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

sassafras123 said:


> Bubbalove, good to see your post. Bless you and your DH for taking care of your two little guys.
> 
> Gave myself day off from walk as last night needed Biofreeze on my legs. That's ok got dog hair swept from living room floor, dusted and washed walls where needed, and of course, front door.


I love biofreeze, have used it a lot on my shoulder and when my back gets sore


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> I was just out looking at my tomato plant and the bugs have been at them. The one red one is full of holes and even the green ones are being eaten. I guess I won't have any to eat by the looks of it. :sm13:


Awwww... Bummer.... those stinky bugs ......


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I love biofreeze, have used it a lot on my shoulder and when my back gets sore


I haven't heard of that--is it available OTC? Bub might benefit from using it on his shoulder if so.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bubba Love said:


> Picture I promised Julie of the blanket I'm doing


 very nice!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love seeing everyone's work.
> 
> Getting DGS off to third grade. He was very excited about going. He picks dinner tonight--probably pizza!
> 
> ...


Mmmmmm, stew sounds yummy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You've all met Cyrus, Celestial Cephalopod, and here is his stellar sister, Clementine, Cosmic Calamari. They go to the art show tomorrow (really hoping there is room and they are accepted!). I love this one--turned out much prettier than I expected!


Love this sister. She is awesome. Hoping that they will be well accepted at the art show. I think they should get first place.
Fan, your cross stitch is outstanding. I am thinking Darth Vader was a real trial for your eyes. Black on white can be very eye intensive.
Marilyn, hoping Ray can settle and you will get a bit of peace.
Julie, checking up on the ramp. Is it completely finished except for the netting over the platform? Are your hands in a state of stability while you wait for word on the MRI? Wish there were some way you could hurry up the MRI process.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You've all met Cyrus, Celestial Cephalopod, and here is his stellar sister, Clementine, Cosmic Calamari. They go to the art show tomorrow (really hoping there is room and they are accepted!). I love this one--turned out much prettier than I expected!


Wow that's amazing work Sorlenna. Thank you re my pictures too.????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Love this sister. She is awesome. Hoping that they will be well accepted at the art show. I think they should get first place.
> Fan, your cross stitch is outstanding. I am thinking Darth Vader was a real trial for your eyes. Black on white can be very eye intensive.
> Marilyn, hoping Ray can settle and you will get a bit of peace.
> Julie, checking up on the ramp. Is it completely finished except for the netting over the platform? Are your hands in a state of stability while you wait for word on the MRI? Wish there were some way you could hurry up the MRI process.


Thank you, yes it was hard on the eyes, having a good light is essential. ????


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all. I am going to try and post, but am using a small Android tablet and it is not cooperating with me. Unfortunately I spilled coffee on my laptop keyboard, and it is not working. My hip replacement surgery will be on Tuesday, August 29th. I probably will not be able to post before then, so would like to ask now for prayers for that day. I will try to let you all know how I am after my procedure.


Prayers coming


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are you enjoying the new job?


Yes, it is very interesting and I will be learning a lot


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Cashmeregma said:


> Helix Knitting, I'm not sure I totally understand why this works but it does. Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't heard of that--is it available OTC? Bub might benefit from using it on his shoulder if so.


It is now. It used to be hard to find, could only get from massage therapist, or physical therapist or on Amazon, but they now carry it at most pharmacies by the other muscle rubs. It's a green gel and has a strong menthol odor that goes away pretty quickly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> It is now. It used to be hard to find, could only get from massage therapist, or physical therapist or on Amazon, but they now carry it at most pharmacies by the other muscle rubs. It's a green gel and has a strong menthol odor that goes away pretty quickly.


 :sm24: Thanks. I'll tell him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You've all met Cyrus, Celestial Cephalopod, and here is his stellar sister, Clementine, Cosmic Calamari. They go to the art show tomorrow (really hoping there is room and they are accepted!). I love this one--turned out much prettier than I expected!


Your Cephalopods are quite spectacular, Sorlenna!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments re: the squids. I had a lot of fun making them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Love this sister. She is awesome. Hoping that they will be well accepted at the art show. I think they should get first place.
> Fan, your cross stitch is outstanding. I am thinking Darth Vader was a real trial for your eyes. Black on white can be very eye intensive.
> Marilyn, hoping Ray can settle and you will get a bit of peace.
> Julie, checking up on the ramp. Is it completely finished except for the netting over the platform? Are your hands in a state of stability while you wait for word on the MRI? Wish there were some way you could hurry up the MRI process.


The ramp is finished, but for the netting- but the builders have been elsewhere all week. It is not a great worry going into summer- and I am hanging on tight.
I knitted a couple of rows yesterday, but the left is quite sore today.
I don't think that is the way our system works, I am lucky I had the follow-up appointment, or I would have had to start from scratch.
How is life with Penny Beagle?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, I hope Ray settles down and you can get some well earned down time.
Sorlenna, it is available over the counter. Use to get it from chiropractor, or drugstores. Think I got last at Walmart. But if you have trouble I'll bet Amazon sells it. I was using roll on but now use gel which comes in a tube like toothpaste size. I used it again today. Hopefully tomorrow will be able to go to gym and use jacuzzi.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you all for your comments re: the squids. I had a lot of fun making them.


They are so much fun to see.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> How exciting for Matthew. I hope he has a wonderful experience.


It seems like the group is having fun. I have seen a few pictures today. Last night they ate pizza at a place that we don't have here. Matthew and I suggested it to the group. I am enjoying the time to clean up all of his bedding without having to rush.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The ramp is finished, but for the netting- but the builders have been elsewhere all week. It is not a great worry going into summer- and I am hanging on tight.
> I knitted a couple of rows yesterday, but the left is quite sore today.
> I don't think that is the way our system works, I am lucky I had the follow-up appointment, or I would have had to start from scratch.
> How is life with Penny Beagle?


Glad you are going into summer. So glad also that you have something to hang onto as you go out. Is Ringo back to his back yard now? Hoping and praying that you will be notified sooner than later of an MRI appointment. Glad you are still using your hands for a bit of knitting. So sorry for the pain involved. Bummer that. 
Penny will be a very good fit, if, and when, she and Katy come to terms. However, Katy is coming to the front of her safe area more and Penny gets a firm no and leave it when she goes to the gate. I was able to get her a rawhide chew bone today and she has been far more involved with it and hardly paying any attention to Katy cat. She has also decided that she can eat her kibble when it is prepared for her rather than to wait until noon. The vet says she should loose 8 pounds, so we are doing much walking, which she seems to enjoy, though her idea of heel needs a bit of adjusting. Fortunately, she is very good about going out for toileting. She has teeth needing cleaning, which we will do Tuesday morning, and Katy to go for well baby check up Saturday. So we will have used up much of the leftovers we had from Molly. Good thing though, they simply moved the VIP membership left over from Molly to Penny which was a big saving. Working tomorrow so shall have to get reused to getting up early. But, glad for the income.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, you sound like a loving and responsible pet mamma. Glad you are working. Also glad they transferred VIP to Penny.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Prayers on their way for you.


Adding my prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just received block 20 of the Knitterati Afghan. Does anyone else have problems printing the pattern? I used to get it printing clearly and the last few times, the pattern comes out quite pale. It isn't my ink because I just put a new cartridge in.


Check your printer settings. You may have accidentally changed to save ink mode.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, have just collected these last 2 cross stitch pictures for the adopted family.
> Very pleased with results on all 6. Christmas gifting done. I'm working on one more for the adults which will be finished over weekend.
> Then I'm taking a well earned break, my fingers need it.


Those are great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You've all met Cyrus, Celestial Cephalopod, and here is his stellar sister, Clementine, Cosmic Calamari. They go to the art show tomorrow (really hoping there is room and they are accepted!). I love this one--turned out much prettier than I expected!


WOW! :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't heard of that--is it available OTC? Bub might benefit from using it on his shoulder if so.


Walmart has it here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, have just collected these last 2 cross stitch pictures for the adopted family.
> Very pleased with results on all 6. Christmas gifting done. I'm working on one more for the adults which will be finished over weekend.
> Then I'm taking a well earned break, my fingers need it.


Those look great, you'll have some happy friends at Christmas


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, have just collected these last 2 cross stitch pictures for the adopted family.
> Very pleased with results on all 6. Christmas gifting done. I'm working on one more for the adults which will be finished over weekend.
> Then I'm taking a well earned break, my fingers need it.


Wow awesome work!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You've all met Cyrus, Celestial Cephalopod, and here is his stellar sister, Clementine, Cosmic Calamari. They go to the art show tomorrow (really hoping there is room and they are accepted!). I love this one--turned out much prettier than I expected!


That looks great, I love that fabric


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't heard of that--is it available OTC? Bub might benefit from using it on his shoulder if so.


I haven't heard of it either


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Caught up. Great work on the projects posted! Prayers for all. And a big group hug! Had my EMG on lower extremities today. After waiting 2 hours and freezing. Had to wear loose shorts and it was barely 70F plus the a/c. Then got wrapped in a blanket to warm me up enough to get the correct results. Not thrilled. Leaning towards peripheral neuropathy, but not definitive. Blood work in the morning to help define some answers. Have to wait until 5 pm on September 7. Sigh. I just did blood work. At least he won't repeat that. He checked what had been done already. Trying to wrap my mind around things but hard to do without answers. 

For better news, friend called tonight to tell me that the genealogy librarian found a whole bunch of information on my family that has already been done, including letters and side lines with relationships! I will get to see that on Saturday!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I think I need to channel your cleaning binge, my house is a mess, I've been doing so much outside stuff & canning. Hopefully tomorrow I'll get it at least somewhat presentable for company.

I don't think the Biofreeze is available OTC here so I'll keep usin the Salonpas, they sure help my shoulder. Nikki, how is your shoulder doing? I hope the surgery worked miracles.

I've hardly sat down today, I made a batch of pickles, 12 pints of crabapple jelly & I peeled the biggest crabapples, froze 2 gallons of sliced apples,I will use some when I make mincemeat & the rest I'll make apple crisp or danish. DH "thinks"he only likes Mac apples in baking but what he doesn't know....????????
DS just called & he's got my peaches, DH will go get them this evening so I can start on them in the morning, I've already got all the jars washed so that will speed things up.

It was very hot & windy here today & we are under a severe storm watch, I thought before supper we were in for something nasty but it looks a little better now. I watered the cucumbers & tomatoes this afternoon so I thought for sure we would get rain????????
DH us watching a program called Titanaboa- about a prehistoric snake found in Columbia, they are pulling anacondas out of the swamp, walking barefoot to find them????It's absolutely creepy, the way they wrap around the researchers, I would die!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Wow awesome work!


Thank you so much. I've been doing the back stitching this afternoon and attaching some tiny beads. Quite a fiddly job, it looks good as part of a bouquet of flowers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, I thought you might be interested in my CrossStitch pictures, not the best photos. I thought I would go blind before I got the black on done ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Glad you are going into summer. So glad also that you have something to hang onto as you go out. Is Ringo back to his back yard now? Hoping and praying that you will be notified sooner than later of an MRI appointment. Glad you are still using your hands for a bit of knitting. So sorry for the pain involved. Bummer that.
> Penny will be a very good fit, if, and when, she and Katy come to terms. However, Katy is coming to the front of her safe area more and Penny gets a firm no and leave it when she goes to the gate. I was able to get her a rawhide chew bone today and she has been far more involved with it and hardly paying any attention to Katy cat. She has also decided that she can eat her kibble when it is prepared for her rather than to wait until noon. The vet says she should loose 8 pounds, so we are doing much walking, which she seems to enjoy, though her idea of heel needs a bit of adjusting. Fortunately, she is very good about going out for toileting. She has teeth needing cleaning, which we will do Tuesday morning, and Katy to go for well baby check up Saturday. So we will have used up much of the leftovers we had from Molly. Good thing though, they simply moved the VIP membership left over from Molly to Penny which was a big saving. Working tomorrow so shall have to get reused to getting up early. But, glad for the income.


No, no fence yet, so he can only go out on the leash, but I have a length of cord I am using. Don't try to take him right out, because of his tendency to attack other canines. 
Glad things are improving with the animals. Good news about the VIP status.
The builders are back preparing for the cement drop- be interesting to see when that will happen.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, so sorry you got chilled. I know when I go to hospital I always bring wool socks, flannel pj's or sweats and a robe and sometimes a wool or silk undershirt! I freeze too. Unfortunately if it's the ER most times they make me wear gown as I need X-rays or CAT Scan. So I freeze anyway. Though the Cat scan tech is wonderful about giving me heated flannel blanket. I hope you get results soon and they show easy fix. How fun to get genealogy on your family!
Fan, wonderful cross stitch.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I thought you might be interested in my CrossStitch pictures, not the best photos. I thought I would go blind before I got the black on done ????


Oh wow they are fantastic!???? Thank you for showing. I'm stopping sewing for today my fingers need to relax, but it's going well.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, so sorry you got chilled. I know when I go to hospital I always bring wool socks, flannel pj's or sweats and a robe and sometimes a wool or silk undershirt! I freeze too. Unfortunately if it's the ER most times they make me wear gown as I need X-rays or CAT Scan. So I freeze anyway. Though the Cat scan tech is wonderful about giving me heated flannel blanket. I hope you get results soon and they show easy fix. How fun to get genealogy on your family!
> Fan, wonderful cross stitch.


Thank you just hope the children will like them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did a quick catch up here. I'm on a cleaning terror for the next few days. Won't go into a lot of details except to say I laid down the law so to speak with family about cleaning up after themselves and with DH about getting things done he promised 2 years ago to do. Started cleaning last night and began again at 8 this morning. Doing DEEP cleaning. Guess my little tirade sunk in with DH as he is working on finishing some of his "I'll get to it" promises. I took a short break just to check in here. Will get back to work now. TTYL


Just be sure to not overdo it Gwen, you don't want to do your back in. But it does feel good to get it all done doesn't it. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, have just collected these last 2 cross stitch pictures for the adopted family.
> Very pleased with results on all 6. Christmas gifting done. I'm working on one more for the adults which will be finished over weekend.
> Then I'm taking a well earned break, my fingers need it.


Those are great, the Darth Vader is amazing. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You've all met Cyrus, Celestial Cephalopod, and here is his stellar sister, Clementine, Cosmic Calamari. They go to the art show tomorrow (really hoping there is room and they are accepted!). I love this one--turned out much prettier than I expected!


Oh Sorlenna, they are fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I think I need to channel your cleaning binge, my house is a mess, I've been doing so much outside stuff & canning. Hopefully tomorrow I'll get it at least somewhat presentable for company.
> 
> I don't think the Biofreeze is available OTC here so I'll keep usin the Salonpas, they sure help my shoulder. Nikki, how is your shoulder doing? I hope the surgery worked miracles.
> 
> ...


He isn't supposed to use Salonpas because of the aspirin. I'll read the label on the biofreeze to see what it has.

Your cross stitch is stunning!

I need to do some deep cleaning too...too much stuff to move and clean under. :sm16: I usually do it when we have a couple of nice cool days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am sure some of you have done this already but I haven't. I'd love to see what you have done if any of you have mastered this. Rookie, have you taken a course in this from Lily Chin at some of your workshops at Vogue Knitting. Here is a link to her doing Power Cables (reversible) and knitting Daily with Eunny Jang and Lily Chin and I love the results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've done a scarf- and now I know why it works! Just followed the pattern but had no idea that the rib was what turned it reversible.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Helix Knitting, I'm not sure I totally understand why this works but it does. Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Such pretty patterns. Like this designer, Shirley Paden. Just saw her work for the first time.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/twist-flowers-pullover
> 
> ...


like the look of the flower twist pullover- so found the book in the library system. Now on hold for me! Like I need more patterns to do!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too


And clearly I enjoyed the links as well!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just received block 20 of the Knitterati Afghan. Does anyone else have problems printing the pattern? I used to get it printing clearly and the last few times, the pattern comes out quite pale. It isn't my ink because I just put a new cartridge in.


Can't help you there. Actually might you have your setting for draft? One of our printers had that option, uses less ink but is fainter.
I'm miles behind now. HAven't done any since I stopped when I was sick. Need to find them all and see if I've avoided losing any links. 
How have you gone at keeping up?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are great, the Darth Vader is amazing. :sm24:


Thank you, quite a labour of love for the children. Yes I think Darth looks pretty cool too, and the gold black frame sets it off great.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, have just collected these last 2 cross stitch pictures for the adopted family.
> Very pleased with results on all 6. Christmas gifting done. I'm working on one more for the adults which will be finished over weekend.
> Then I'm taking a well earned break, my fingers need it.


My eyes would need a rest after all that close work!
Darth Vader must have been hard work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got your email, Gwen. Thanks for letting me know! I've used a non-provider email address for a long time now--when I was moving so much, I got really tired of losing emails I'd wanted to keep.
> 
> Marilyn, hugs to you--I hope Ray settles soon and you can have some "you time."


We got the email address I use when we lived in London so it had even changed countries with us. Used to be the family one- after all who needed there own email address? But now I have inherited it. (does confuse people sometimes as it comes up with David not me as he set it up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You've all met Cyrus, Celestial Cephalopod, and here is his stellar sister, Clementine, Cosmic Calamari. They go to the art show tomorrow (really hoping there is room and they are accepted!). I love this one--turned out much prettier than I expected!


Is Clementine the one who was born minus one leg?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Caught up. Great work on the projects posted! Prayers for all. And a big group hug! Had my EMG on lower extremities today. After waiting 2 hours and freezing. Had to wear loose shorts and it was barely 70F plus the a/c. Then got wrapped in a blanket to warm me up enough to get the correct results. Not thrilled. Leaning towards peripheral neuropathy, but not definitive. Blood work in the morning to help define some answers. Have to wait until 5 pm on September 7. Sigh. I just did blood work. At least he won't repeat that. He checked what had been done already. Trying to wrap my mind around things but hard to do without answers.
> 
> For better news, friend called tonight to tell me that the genealogy librarian found a whole bunch of information on my family that has already been done, including letters and side lines with relationships! I will get to see that on Saturday!


The family info gives you something to keep your mind off what is going on. Not a good option to be looking at. But at least you will know what you are dealing with then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I thought you might be interested in my CrossStitch pictures, not the best photos. I thought I would go blind before I got the black on done ????


Wow what a huge amount of lovely work in them.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> My eyes would need a rest after all that close work!
> Darth Vader must have been hard work.


Thanks, he was quite straight forward just using two colours, but I did it with a really good light and magnifying hobby glasses. 
My eyes are a bit weary tonight fir sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks, he was quite straight forward just using two colours, but I did it with a really good light and magnifying hobby glasses.
> My eyes are a bit weary tonight fir sure.


You have had a real onslaught on your embroidery! I am sure you are a bit weary.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, have just collected these last 2 cross stitch pictures for the adopted family.
> Very pleased with results on all 6. Christmas gifting done. I'm working on one more for the adults which will be finished over weekend.
> Then I'm taking a well earned break, my fingers need it.


They are lovely Fan , I would imagine your eyes need a rest too after all that sewing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> You've all met Cyrus, Celestial Cephalopod, and here is his stellar sister, Clementine, Cosmic Calamari. They go to the art show tomorrow (really hoping there is room and they are accepted!). I love this one--turned out much prettier than I expected!


Try saying their names quickly ???? she is great


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Glad you are going into summer. So glad also that you have something to hang onto as you go out. Is Ringo back to his back yard now? Hoping and praying that you will be notified sooner than later of an MRI appointment. Glad you are still using your hands for a bit of knitting. So sorry for the pain involved. Bummer that.
> Penny will be a very good fit, if, and when, she and Katy come to terms. However, Katy is coming to the front of her safe area more and Penny gets a firm no and leave it when she goes to the gate. I was able to get her a rawhide chew bone today and she has been far more involved with it and hardly paying any attention to Katy cat. She has also decided that she can eat her kibble when it is prepared for her rather than to wait until noon. The vet says she should loose 8 pounds, so we are doing much walking, which she seems to enjoy, though her idea of heel needs a bit of adjusting. Fortunately, she is very good about going out for toileting. She has teeth needing cleaning, which we will do Tuesday morning, and Katy to go for well baby check up Saturday. So we will have used up much of the leftovers we had from Molly. Good thing though, they simply moved the VIP membership left over from Molly to Penny which was a big saving. Working tomorrow so shall have to get reused to getting up early. But, glad for the income.


Sounds like Penny is starting to settle down , hopefully she and Katy will become friends


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Caught up. Great work on the projects posted! Prayers for all. And a big group hug! Had my EMG on lower extremities today. After waiting 2 hours and freezing. Had to wear loose shorts and it was barely 70F plus the a/c. Then got wrapped in a blanket to warm me up enough to get the correct results. Not thrilled. Leaning towards peripheral neuropathy, but not definitive. Blood work in the morning to help define some answers. Have to wait until 5 pm on September 7. Sigh. I just did blood work. At least he won't repeat that. He checked what had been done already. Trying to wrap my mind around things but hard to do without answers.
> 
> For better news, friend called tonight to tell me that the genealogy librarian found a whole bunch of information on my family that has already been done, including letters and side lines with relationships! I will get to see that on Saturday!


Sending (((( hugs ????)))) to you Tami , hope you get some answers soon and then a good treatment plan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I thought you might be interested in my CrossStitch pictures, not the best photos. I thought I would go blind before I got the black on done ????


They are fantastic Bonnie


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just taking a moment to post before I forget everything I have read. I have been reading every night until 3 or 4 in the morning but still have all of August to catch up on. I think I will have to resort to just the highlights, but hate to miss out on general chit chat.

TAMI.... I am so very sorry to hear about your cousin. It is never easy but really a shock when so totally unexpected. Thoughts, prayers and hugs sent your way.

I was also sorry to her about the rapid decline of your friend with the Essential Tremors. I'm afraid that has set your mind to worrying. Don't! Every person is different. You are in much better shape and are doing what you are supposed to do. Don't borrow trouble. I am a firm believer in the power of positive thinking so think positive. 

KATE - I am almost afraid to comment because I know that I have not read the last month but I do so hope that Kenneth has had successful surgery and is well on the road to recovery. He is in my prayers every night, as are you. What a difficult, difficult time.

KAY JO. - So very glad you have heard from your brother. What a mess but not as bad as you feared. I do hope he can make a fresh start somewhere after all the legal stuff is over.

Your mitered square socks looked great on the stretchers. My personal choice would be to add one more square high to the top to highlight that design even more. The next set, way back in end of July was really coming along nicely.

SWEDENME . LOVE the little brown onsey. That is a wonderful pattern. It would be so nice in so many colors, boy or girl and just plain classy. Wish I was brave enough to go off on my own without a pattern.

GWEN... Fabulous on the weight loss and the most important thing is that you are healthier and feeling better. My goodness but you have gone over the top with the canning. I would love to do some but have no idea where I would store it all. We do have a second fridge in the garage, but it seems to always be full of drinks and the freezer side is missing a shelf or two I much preferred my upright freezer. Glad you finally figured out what you were doing to tweek your back. 

CASHMEREGMA - So glad you were able to see your brother on a "good" day and hope that there are more in store for him. I know you have been so worried, and rightly so. Depression, especially that deep, is so very hard to deal with and treat.

ROOKIE.... I am sorry to hear you have been ill. First the migraine and now... I don't know. I will be talking to you over the week-end. 

I don't have an air fryer but, if you work out a good way to do crab rangoon, I'll have to get one.. I love them. Sometimes I order them and just a bowl of the hot and sour soup at our favorite Chinese place. 

I have been reading so that I would not miss any of the updates on Sam. I'm going to have to go back and do the updates on this month because I just can't keep up. So many people on my prayer list, I'm going to have to start taking notes.

OHIO JOY... No more tangling with inanimate objects. So glad you were just bruised and battered but not broken.

JOY - Glad the bathroom drama is over and sorry it was so difficult and not as successful as you had hoped. I have just asked the contractor that did the kid's bathroom to replace our tubs. I know it will go smoother. He is the father of the twins that Livey has played VB with for 6 years and a really great guy. We see him all the time at tournaments. Still, I'll not pay up front and we will have a true understanding of the work and timeline before we start. Lesson learned.

MARILYN... So sorry to here that Ray is having such a rough time right now and that means you are too. I really worry about you. Being a caregiver is a tremendously demanding and tiring job. I know we do it out of love, but sometimes that just isn't enough. Please take advantage of any help offered or available. You cannot do it all yourself.

I've been working on a project for my DD's company which involves transcribing a whole lot of boring and difficult phone recordings. My ears are about to fall off from the headset. It was my constant focus for three weeks and finally has ended. We are now trying to work out the kinks so I can do another stint for a co-worker of hers but it won't break my heart if it doesn't work out. I've also taken every piece of cloth out of my studio closet, measured, sorted, ironed, cut and made a book of samples of most of it. I just have to finish up the fat quarters this week-end. the drawers and bins can wait for awhile. I need to get some of this stuff sewn up or quilted. I'm also dealing with a mountain of paperwork on mom's estate and also on some legal papers for my mesh issues. Wish I understood any of it!

The 18th was DD' s birthday and we had a great dinner out at The Boiling Crab... all kinds of seafood, corn, potatoes cooked in various spice mixes and served in a plastic bag with a bib, no utensils except a nutcracker and shrimp tool. MESSY and SO GOOD. Youngest DD picked up a fantastic lemon cake to enjoy back at the house. So glad there is not one of those Susie Bakeries too close to me. We would be broke and very overweight.

Livey allowed me to take her shopping last week-end as she had been too busy to do anything about something new for the start of school this past Monday. Well, we found lots of goodies and my poor credit card had quite the work-out. Glad we ran out of time before the pedicures! Another time. The attached picture is another money pit. They have to pay for a parking permit at school but now Seniors can purchase a reserved space for a mere $100 and paint as they wish with outdoor latex. I thought she did a great job taping and chalking it out in between rain showers. I always call her my sunshine, so the design was a nice surprise. (It will have to be done over in black at the end of the year.) She is an athlete so hers and her friends are the first available row near the gym. The best part is being able to go to lunch and get back on time. There are 16,000 in the school so parking is a big deal! 

Must get to bed. There is a VB tournament all day tomorrow (yes, on a school day) and Sat. and I'm going to have to be up very early OR just stay up. either way, time to hit the bricks. 

Darn, we didn't realize it was the day for the maids and the yard guys to come today so we did a quick pick-up and I retreated upstairs with the kittens. I've just spotted a step stool they left behind. Sure too late to call now so best put it outside and leave a message in the morning.

Think of us all in TX as we brace for Hurricane Harvey. DD had decided to stay in the States this month with all the troubles overseas. Now we have weather issues. Need to call GD in Austin and tell her to STAY PUT, no driving in this mess. Niece is in Houston and they have a new home. Hope it is up high.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oops, Forgot to say...

BONNIE... Love your flower pictures and so glad DH finally was able to bale the hay.

FAY.... Fantastic work on the cross stitch and glad you are keeping your gorgeous hat lady. I'll try to post some of mine sometime soon.

SORLENNA .... Darned late but I just loved your potholders. Love Amish design and then I have a blue and yellow kitchen so I loved them all. Hope therapy is helping Bub's shoulder. Mine was different, frozen, but it sure helped me. (Just saw a reference to Clementine. good name. will look for picture.

TAMI... The fabric bags are outstanding. I can think of so many uses. I'm getting the itch to do a little sewing myself. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Time for bed... double post.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Being so far behind, I knew I would forget things.

FLYTYIN.... So very sorry that it was finally time to say good-bye to Molly. You gave her such a good life and I know you would have loved more time, but you did the best thing for her. Still, they take such big part of our hearts. It has taken me 5 years since losing our last 2 cats to decide to give it another go. I'm glad you have the cat to keep you company and share your memories. 

LURKER... As I said, haven't caught up but sure hope that your leg and hands are both doing much better than last I saw and that the ramp is all done and you are able to get out and about. You have had quite the time of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Being so far behind, I knew I would forget things.
> 
> FLYTYIN.... So very sorry that it was finally time to say good-bye to Molly. You gave her such a good life and I know you would have loved more time, but you did the best thing for her. Still, they take such big part of our hearts. It has taken me 5 years since losing our last 2 cats to decide to give it another go. I'm glad you have the cat to keep you company and share your memories.
> 
> LURKER... As I said, haven't caught up but sure hope that your leg and hands are both doing much better than last I saw and that the ramp is all done and you are able to get out and about. You have had quite the time of it.


Thanks Jynx- the left hand is not good, but I did get a little knitting done today. The hip is good- got in and out of quite a low car today, and yes the ramp needs only the netting I bought today to be stapled down. It is good having it.
Good to see you online!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, have just collected these last 2 cross stitch pictures for the adopted family.
> Very pleased with results on all 6. Christmas gifting done. I'm working on one more for the adults which will be finished over weekend.
> Then I'm taking a well earned break, my fingers need it.


Both are wonderful. I think Darth Vader is very clever but Winnie the Pooh is wonderful. I am biased. I am a fan :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> You've all met Cyrus, Celestial Cephalopod, and here is his stellar sister, Clementine, Cosmic Calamari. They go to the art show tomorrow (really hoping there is room and they are accepted!). I love this one--turned out much prettier than I expected!


What a stunner. She is beautiful :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just taking a moment to post before I forget everything I have read. I have been reading every night until 3 or 4 in the morning but still have all of August to catch up on. I think I will have to resort to just the highlights, but hate to miss out on general chit chat.
> 
> TAMI.... I am so very sorry to hear about your cousin. It is never easy but really a shock when so totally unexpected. Thoughts, prayers and hugs sent your way.
> 
> ...


What a lovely car park that is. And very suitable for your sunshine!
Good to hear you sounding so bright- even if extremely busy. Hope the hurricane comes to nothing much.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's a detective show set in Ireland in current times, a little different but good stories


I think our family would all like that. What is it on?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just been to visit my DB in hospital and he is doing really well. They have had him at the gym every day and he is looking so much better. :sm24:


I am so very glad to hear that.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Penny is home, but Katy is very not happy, and the two will have to learn to get along with each other as Penny thinks that she should chase Katy. Currently they are separated with Katy in one room, Penny in the other.


Aw... She sure is a cutie. Hope the two can work it out. It takes a little time to adjust.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I better get moving, have to go to a. Friends & pick crab apples, I NEED another job???????????? DS didn't get the peaches, the guy called too late last. Night so I get a one day reprieve on them. I was actually hoping to get them & pickles done today as I need to clean my house tomorrow. Saturday is the Blueberry Festival, it's always such a good time but sad because it's a sign of the end of summer????. Friends are coming to show their car in the show & shine & are coming here for supper after so I have to get that organized tomorrow too as I will be gone most of Sat.
> Tomorrow night they have an Ethnic Supper which is usually really good, I haven't told DH he's taking me????& they have an old time dance after but we don't go to that.
> The Blueberry Festival brings tons of tourism to our town, I'll put a couple of links so you can see if interested
> https://www.facebook.com/St-Walburg-Wild-Blueberry-Fest-824082797675584/
> ...


Thanks for the links, it look like a fabulous day, wish I could go! 
:sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, have just collected these last 2 cross stitch pictures for the adopted family.
> Very pleased with results on all 6. Christmas gifting done. I'm working on one more for the adults which will be finished over weekend.
> Then I'm taking a well earned break, my fingers need it.


They look great now they're framed. How organised you are with Christmas gifts, I haven't even thought about it yet.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> You've all met Cyrus, Celestial Cephalopod, and here is his stellar sister, Clementine, Cosmic Calamari. They go to the art show tomorrow (really hoping there is room and they are accepted!). I love this one--turned out much prettier than I expected!


They're brilliant and so original, I'm sure they'll go down well at the art show.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan and Sorlenna - you are stellar stitchers! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Quilt Bronwen is making for DGS- based on the Seasons- but it is not exactly traditional in design.


That is a great quilt and has a little bit of everything; piecing, applique. Love her use of color.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I thought you might be interested in my CrossStitch pictures, not the best photos. I thought I would go blind before I got the black on done ????


They look terrific Bonnie though I'm sure they were both hard on the eyes.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:
 

> Fan, I thought you might be interested in my CrossStitch pictures, not the best photos. I thought I would go blind before I got the black on done ????


Another one for the Stellar Stitchers club!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> These attacks and police hate are so awful especially when it's viewed in the form of the innocent victims. zi personally don't understand the hate that seems to have been pent up fir a very long time. I believe we all as humans bear responsibility for awful attrocities to indigenous peoples, war prisoners (and non war Japanese put into detention camps) and civil differences. I hope we can all heal all old and new wounds caused by identity politics and get back to being humans trying to save our planet and making it possible for all to earn living wages and we take care of our loved ones in need.


That would be my hope but we don't seem to learn from the past very well. I'm also not a fan of revisionist history. We seem to think that if we wipe out all reference to some of our past bad behavior that it didn't happen, instead of telling it like it was and learning something. I don't want to dwell in the past either. The pent-up emotions sure are boiling over lately.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> I just saw someone on TV making "healthy" truffles with pitted dates. She made the dates into a paste in a food processor, added some other flavorings and rolled them in coconut or cocoa powder.


I stuff dates with cream cheese and then roll in sugar if being fancy. Somewhere, I have a recipe for healthy truffles that the coach allows the volleyball team to eat. I'll try to find it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmeregma, I'm sure yesterday was hard, but what a loving way to help Roland over the rainbow bridge.


Seems like so many have had to go through this lately. Never easy, but the kindest thing to do in the long run. I have just found a veterinary service that will come to the home. Sure wish I had known about them when we had to say good-bye to the last two cats. They leave holes in our heats when they eave, but they sure do fill them with joy while they are with us.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Note to self. Start on page 22. It is 4 in the morning and I figure 3 hours of sleep is better than none. I have a chance to catch up here tomorrow and think I will just read the highlights for the missed weeks now. 

Sonja... I am so sorry you have had such rough news lately. It is hard to know what to do in difficult times. So glad your sister and you are having a chance to catch up and spend some time together.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Glad you are going into summer. So glad also that you have something to hang onto as you go out. Is Ringo back to his back yard now? Hoping and praying that you will be notified sooner than later of an MRI appointment. Glad you are still using your hands for a bit of knitting. So sorry for the pain involved. Bummer that.
> Penny will be a very good fit, if, and when, she and Katy come to terms. However, Katy is coming to the front of her safe area more and Penny gets a firm no and leave it when she goes to the gate. I was able to get her a rawhide chew bone today and she has been far more involved with it and hardly paying any attention to Katy cat. She has also decided that she can eat her kibble when it is prepared for her rather than to wait until noon. The vet says she should loose 8 pounds, so we are doing much walking, which she seems to enjoy, though her idea of heel needs a bit of adjusting. Fortunately, she is very good about going out for toileting. She has teeth needing cleaning, which we will do Tuesday morning, and Katy to go for well baby check up Saturday. So we will have used up much of the leftovers we had from Molly. Good thing though, they simply moved the VIP membership left over from Molly to Penny which was a big saving. Working tomorrow so shall have to get reused to getting up early. But, glad for the income.


That sounds a lot of progress in a short while :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I thought you might be interested in my CrossStitch pictures, not the best photos. I thought I would go blind before I got the black on done ????


Those are magnificent. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did a quick catch up here. I'm on a cleaning terror for the next few days. Won't go into a lot of details except to say I laid down the law so to speak with family about cleaning up after themselves and with DH about getting things done he promised 2 years ago to do. Started cleaning last night and began again at 8 this morning. Doing DEEP cleaning. Guess my little tirade sunk in with DH as he is working on finishing some of his "I'll get to it" promises. I took a short break just to check in here. Will get back to work now. TTYL


Dont overdo it though Gwen, Deep cleaning is serious cleaning....well done. Glad DH is "on to it" now. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That Darth Vader is a real testament to your skill, Winnie the Pooh is fun.
> Glorious morning!


 :sm24:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

OMG My first almost 12 hour shift. Add travel time of hour and a half each way to that and I am buggered. Thankfully not an everyday occurrence for me, as much as I like the pay. Did expect to have to do a carpet cleanup, but my fur baby waited for me to get home. Now enjoying cereal for dinner as too tired to cook.

Will catch up in morning with new KTP. Night all


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I thought you might be interested in my CrossStitch pictures, not the best photos. I thought I would go blind before I got the black on done ????


Wow Bonnie, they are beautiful!! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sending (((( hugs ????)))) to you Tami , hope you get some answers soon and then a good treatment plan


From me too..... and HUGS


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jynx, good to see you posting & know you've just been too busy to visit. The program you asked about was on Netflix, regular TV too full of repeats over the summer. . I love Liveys parking spot, so cute & cheery.

Jynx, Pammie & Marilyn, I hope you & yours stay safe & aren't in the path of the terrible hurricane.

Heather, no doubt you are pooped after such a long shift & travel time.

Cathy, I also wish you could visit our festival. Last year a girl from Czechoslovakia that DS & his friend had met in Thailand stopped for a visit & attended, she was quite impressed with it all for such a small town.

Well, I couldn't sleep so decided to read a while, now I'm sleepy so will say goodnight again


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Jynx- the left hand is not good, but I did get a little knitting done today. The hip is good- got in and out of quite a low car today, and yes the ramp needs only the netting I bought today to be stapled down. It is good having it.
> Good to see you online!


Well done Julie in getting in and out of a low car. :sm24: I do hope you hear about a date for the MRI soon.

Jynx...... good to have you back with us... stay safe in that bad weather.

I am tired tonight so not posting much..... family coming over tomorrow for a couple of hours, however DD just called to tell me Serena has a temperature of 39c but is fine. DD just noticed that she felt really hot and took temp 3 times to check... hopefully it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love Clementine! I'm sure they will be accepted!


Sorlenna said:


> You've all met Cyrus, Celestial Cephalopod, and here is his stellar sister, Clementine, Cosmic Calamari. They go to the art show tomorrow (really hoping there is room and they are accepted!). I love this one--turned out much prettier than I expected!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> OMG My first almost 12 hour shift. Add travel time of hour and a half each way to that and I am buggered. Thankfully not an everyday occurrence for me, as much as I like the pay. Did expect to have to do a carpet cleanup, but my fur baby waited for me to get home. Now enjoying cereal for dinner as too tired to cook.
> 
> Will catch up in morning with new KTP. Night all


Golly, 12 hours IS a long day. Hope you sleep well tonight.... :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jynx, good to see you posting & know you've just been too busy to visit. The program you asked about was on Netflix, regular TV too full of repeats over the summer. . I love Liveys parking spot, so cute & cheery.
> 
> Jynx, Pammie & Marilyn, I hope you & yours stay safe & aren't in the path of the terrible hurricane.
> 
> ...


Goodnight Bonnie.... sleep well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you've had the EMG done. I've been worried about you. I know the waiting is hard but hopefully you will get answers and if needed treatment so resolve all issues. How wonderful that you also will be getting some information on your family genealogy.


tami_ohio said:


> Caught up. Great work on the projects posted! Prayers for all. And a big group hug! Had my EMG on lower extremities today. After waiting 2 hours and freezing. Had to wear loose shorts and it was barely 70F plus the a/c. Then got wrapped in a blanket to warm me up enough to get the correct results. Not thrilled. Leaning towards peripheral neuropathy, but not definitive. Blood work in the morning to help define some answers. Have to wait until 5 pm on September 7. Sigh. I just did blood work. At least he won't repeat that. He checked what had been done already. Trying to wrap my mind around things but hard to do without answers.
> 
> For better news, friend called tonight to tell me that the genealogy librarian found a whole bunch of information on my family that has already been done, including letters and side lines with relationships! I will get to see that on Saturday!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow Bonnie! I love your crosstitch! You and Fan do remarkable work.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I thought you might be interested in my CrossStitch pictures, not the best photos. I thought I would go blind before I got the black on done ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I understand how it works, but it's hard to explain it, it's like those metal slinkies we used to play with as kids, the way you basicly spiral step the different colors makes them look cohesive into solid stirpes, it's basically an optical illusion.


It will be fun to try.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> OMG My first almost 12 hour shift. Add travel time of hour and a half each way to that and I am buggered. Thankfully not an everyday occurrence for me, as much as I like the pay. Did expect to have to do a carpet cleanup, but my fur baby waited for me to get home. Now enjoying cereal for dinner as too tired to cook.
> 
> Will catch up in morning with new KTP. Night all


Sleep well. You've had a long day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Whenever I decide to do a pattern, I look in stash first to see if I have a suitable yarn, with everything logged into Ravelry, it's even easier to pull up a pattern and click use stash yarn and it will tell me what yarn I have that is compatible, then if I don't have any I like or what I need, I go shopping.


Mine is so unorganized and in different rooms. I need a designated room and hopefully that will happen soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did try to be careful and was afraid I may have overdone it but surprisingly I'm not even sore this morning. I think the water exercise class is really helping with my flexibility and strength even though I haven't been at it that long. I'm about to start again as soon as I catch up here;
it is 7:13 a.m. right now. It will be another full day but boy am I getting a lot done! You wouldn't think so if you saw the house but like I said I'm doing deep cleaning; things like scrubbing between all the bricks on the fireplace, finally got DH to move the *(^%$ cords he had left hanging all across the living room wall from the security system, etc. I moved the big tv in the craft room to another location (which he said wouldn't work but did). DH then discovered the security system wouldn't plug into the old tv (it was really, really old) and he went and bought a new Roku TV at Walmart for $139. Let me just say I wish our big screen was a roku tv; it is amazing! Lots of free movie channels out there I've discovered.
First thing I'll be tackling today is the craft room; purging and reorganizing all the yarn & fabric then moving around my big tables (2 -6ft tables).

Bottom line....I refuse to life in such a embarrassingly messy & dirty house any longer! A new set of house rules in effect immediately!


Poledra65 said:


> Just be sure to not overdo it Gwen, you don't want to do your back in. But it does feel good to get it all done doesn't it. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is a great quilt and has a little bit of everything; piecing, applique. Love her use of color.


 :sm24: Thanks - I think I remember right that quilting is one of your skills?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> OMG My first almost 12 hour shift. Add travel time of hour and a half each way to that and I am buggered. Thankfully not an everyday occurrence for me, as much as I like the pay. Did expect to have to do a carpet cleanup, but my fur baby waited for me to get home. Now enjoying cereal for dinner as too tired to cook.
> 
> Will catch up in morning with new KTP. Night all


Good on you Maggie May- what a good girl you were for your Mum!
Will this help towards your car?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done Julie in getting in and out of a low car. :sm24: I do hope you hear about a date for the MRI soon.
> 
> Jynx...... good to have you back with us... stay safe in that bad weather.
> 
> I am tired tonight so not posting much..... family coming over tomorrow for a couple of hours, however DD just called to tell me Serena has a temperature of 39c but is fine. DD just noticed that she felt really hot and took temp 3 times to check... hopefully it turns out to be nothing.


 :sm24: I was glad nothing dislocated.
Hope Serena is ok by morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I adore Olivia's parking spot picture. What a cool idea to let them do that their senior year.

You sound so busy. Yes the canning items are causing quite a bit of frustration right now as to where to store them since the glassed in porch STILL doesn't have the ac fixed. Had DH call the repairman again yesterday and he said the part had come in Wed. but it was BROKEN and he had to send it back and order another. Good grief! Really getting irritated abut this


Dreamweaver said:


> Just taking a moment to post before I forget everything I have read. I have been reading every night until 3 or 4 in the morning but still have all of August to catch up on. I think I will have to resort to just the highlights, but hate to miss out on general chit chat.
> 
> TAMI.... I am so very sorry to hear about your cousin. It is never easy but really a shock when so totally unexpected. Thoughts, prayers and hugs sent your way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, caught up now. Will try to get back here later this evening. Off to do more cleaning and organizing. Love, peace, & hugs to all. TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, you aren't lazy! Just tired and in need of down time. Hope you get to enjoy some.


Awww, thanks. I did have such a lovely time last night with another colleague from the school and his wife. She started very fine lace crochet about 1997, which was after we had moved to Germany, then a few years ago (guess the time has flown by, 17 yrs. with the spinning.) she started knitting and spinning. She went to school for spinning up in Canada and is now a teacher and I am so proud of her. She is teaching spinning at Rhinebeck this year. One course I would love to take is what spinning wheel to choose. She will have a big assortment of spinning wheels so you can try them all and ask her questions, etc. I don't remember what other courses she is teaching, but all related to spinning. Oh yes, one is to do with advanced drop spindle spinning.

Today I have a 2 hr. drive to Ithaca to see my BFF who moved near there and her sister. We will meet for dinner and have a great time but I do want to head back home as soon as possible as there are so many deer in that area, making evening driving hazardous. Shame I woke up so early as I will need a nap and will have to leave around the time I normally take a nap. It will all be worth it to see them. Funny how I had plans and then DH planned two dinners out same week trying to get everything in before school starts. Not helping the diet but sure a lovely way to undiet. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I'll try and get back on plan tomorrow. Sassafras is helping inspire me to exercise gently, so hopefully I will get off the computer and JUST DO IT. :sm02: :sm24:

Just had to mention that I can't believe how people scream at each other. Mind you, they were having a good time, not mad, but the big parties near us (two of them) were literally screaming to be heard. By the time we left I was almost sick. I had such a hard time hearing what was being said at our table as one party of about 8 was right to our left and a party of about 15 on our right. A lovely small Italian neighborhood restaurant with a pizza chef from Italy. I don't know why people feel they have to scream. I actually come from a family that was like that when we got together but since I have lived away from home for over 50 yrs. I am no longer used to it. One of our party, a fellow musician, said he thinks it is because so much music is so loud today that people are going deaf. It was wonderful that they were all having a good time and it was done in good spirit but it actually affected me physically and made me feel sick. Maybe it's just that I'm becoming a fuddy old lady.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, caught up now. Will try to get back here later this evening. Off to do more cleaning and organizing. Love, peace, & hugs to all. TTYL


You're on a roll Gwen. Great feeling when it's all neat and tidy but take care you don't overdo things.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did try to be careful and was afraid I may have overdone it but surprisingly I'm not even sore this morning. I think the water exercise class is really helping with my flexibility and strength even though I haven't been at it that long. I'm about to start again as soon as I catch up here;
> it is 7:13 a.m. right now. It will be another full day but boy am I getting a lot done! You wouldn't think so if you saw the house but like I said I'm doing deep cleaning; things like scrubbing between all the bricks on the fireplace, finally got DH to move the *(^%$ cords he had left hanging all across the living room wall from the security system, etc. I moved the big tv in the craft room to another location (which he said wouldn't work but did). DH then discovered the security system wouldn't plug into the old tv (it was really, really old) and he went and bought a new Roku TV at Walmart for $139. Let me just say I wish our big screen was a roku tv; it is amazing! Lots of free movie channels out there I've discovered.
> First thing I'll be tackling today is the craft room; purging and reorganizing all the yarn & fabric then moving around my big tables (2 -6ft tables).
> 
> Bottom line....I refuse to life in such a embarrassingly messy & dirty house any longer! A new set of house rules in effect immediately!


I am quite breathless after reading that. I am glad you are coping well :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just the one birthday of note, today, Shirley- Designer1234

and one I never got around to mentioning a number of days ago- Marianne (Gwen's friend)

*Many Happy Returns to you both*


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did try to be careful and was afraid I may have overdone it but surprisingly I'm not even sore this morning. I think the water exercise class is really helping with my flexibility and strength even though I haven't been at it that long. I'm about to start again as soon as I catch up here;
> it is 7:13 a.m. right now. It will be another full day but boy am I getting a lot done! You wouldn't think so if you saw the house but like I said I'm doing deep cleaning; things like scrubbing between all the bricks on the fireplace, finally got DH to move the *(^%$ cords he had left hanging all across the living room wall from the security system, etc. I moved the big tv in the craft room to another location (which he said wouldn't work but did). DH then discovered the security system wouldn't plug into the old tv (it was really, really old) and he went and bought a new Roku TV at Walmart for $139. Let me just say I wish our big screen was a roku tv; it is amazing! Lots of free movie channels out there I've discovered.
> First thing I'll be tackling today is the craft room; purging and reorganizing all the yarn & fabric then moving around my big tables (2 -6ft tables).
> 
> Bottom line....I refuse to life in such a embarrassingly messy & dirty house any longer! A new set of house rules in effect immediately!


Wow, you sure are accomplishing SO much. I love having the house clean and organized but just as I get it all done I find that I have messed it all up again. :sm23: Such is life in reality, but somehow I like to think that once I get it done it will stay that way. I am trying, unsuccessfully to put things back as I use them. Have definitely improved and hope to keep improving. It would make life so much easier and I do love the feeling when things are neat...which they aren't at the moment. Next week I hope to be cleaning and exercising. When I was doing an hour of cleaning every morning I started to get the house in order and it really felt good. You are doing great Gwen and love it that you are doing the water exercise and seeing a positive difference. Bravo....Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing and inspiring me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Busyworkerbee, That was such a long day and what a surprise with no clean-ups. :sm24: Thumbs up


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just the one birthday of note, today, Shirley- Designer1234
> 
> and one I never got around to mentioning a number of days ago- Marianne (Gwen's friend)
> 
> *Many Happy Returns to you both*


Thanks so much Julie.

Happy Birthday Designer1234 - Shirley.

Happy Belated Birthday Marianne.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks - I think I remember right that quilting is one of your skills?


I've witnessed embroidery (tiny cross stitch), crewel, weaving, spinning, sewing, quilting, painting, crocheting and knitting at her house. What a talented lady and I'm still green with envy of her craft room!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just the one birthday of note, today, Shirley- Designer1234
> 
> and one I never got around to mentioning a number of days ago- Marianne (Gwen's friend)
> 
> *Many Happy Returns to you both*


Happy Birthday Shirley and Marianne.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just the one birthday of note, today, Shirley- Designer1234
> 
> and one I never got around to mentioning a number of days ago- Marianne (Gwen's friend)
> 
> *Many Happy Returns to you both*


Thanks Julie, and Happy Birthday ladies. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is the information about my friend and the courses she will be teaching at the Rhinebeck festival if anyone is interested:
http://workshops.sheepandwool.com/workshops/workshop-instructor.asp?instructor=68

I found this interesting: Aromatherapy oils and wool - Description
Students will explore the use of essential oils with unwashed wool, roving and finished fiber art creations. Aromatherapy uses of essential oils will be discussed, allowing students to use scents in accordance to their needs.

Special attention will be given to using essential oils during wool washing and wet felting. Students will also have the opportunity to explore different essential oils, including those that have natural insect repellent properties and antibacterial properties. The benefits and challenges of using essential oils will be discussed as well as how different fibers from various breeds react to essential oils.

We will also discuss the use of scented soaps in the washing and felting process and how they compare to using essential oils.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am an old fuddy duddy too. I don't know why people have to shout.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne and Shirley if you should be reading this hope you had/have a lovely birthday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I thought you might be interested in my CrossStitch pictures, not the best photos. I thought I would go blind before I got the black on done ????


Beautiful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You've all met Cyrus, Celestial Cephalopod, and here is his stellar sister, Clementine, Cosmic Calamari. They go to the art show tomorrow (really hoping there is room and they are accepted!). I love this one--turned out much prettier than I expected!


She is cute and the tentacles look great with all the dots. I'm sure they will be accepted.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to Marianne and Shirley!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, so sorry you got chilled. I know when I go to hospital I always bring wool socks, flannel pj's or sweats and a robe and sometimes a wool or silk undershirt! I freeze too. Unfortunately if it's the ER most times they make me wear gown as I need X-rays or CAT Scan. So I freeze anyway. Though the Cat scan tech is wonderful about giving me heated flannel blanket. I hope you get results soon and they show easy fix. How fun to get genealogy on your family!
> Fan, wonderful cross stitch.


This was done in office but I needed to wear something he could work around. Waiting to get blood work done now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> It is now. It used to be hard to find, could only get from massage therapist, or physical therapist or on Amazon, but they now carry it at most pharmacies by the other muscle rubs. It's a green gel and has a strong menthol odor that goes away pretty quickly.


My DH used to get it from his podiatrist. I don't know if our pharmacies carry it here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Check your printer settings. You may have accidentally changed to save ink mode.


My other prints come out well. It's just these patterns that don't.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Caught up. Great work on the projects posted! Prayers for all. And a big group hug! Had my EMG on lower extremities today. After waiting 2 hours and freezing. Had to wear loose shorts and it was barely 70F plus the a/c. Then got wrapped in a blanket to warm me up enough to get the correct results. Not thrilled. Leaning towards peripheral neuropathy, but not definitive. Blood work in the morning to help define some answers. Have to wait until 5 pm on September 7. Sigh. I just did blood work. At least he won't repeat that. He checked what had been done already. Trying to wrap my mind around things but hard to do without answers.
> 
> For better news, friend called tonight to tell me that the genealogy librarian found a whole bunch of information on my family that has already been done, including letters and side lines with relationships! I will get to see that on Saturday!


What a bummer that you have to wait till Sept. for results.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I think I need to channel your cleaning binge, my house is a mess, I've been doing so much outside stuff & canning. Hopefully tomorrow I'll get it at least somewhat presentable for company.
> 
> I don't think the Biofreeze is available OTC here so I'll keep usin the Salonpas, they sure help my shoulder. Nikki, how is your shoulder doing? I hope the surgery worked miracles.
> 
> ...


Did you get the storm? It wasn't all that warm here yesterday so I guess you're getting our hot weather. I can't imagine looking for snakes. They give me the willies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I thought you might be interested in my CrossStitch pictures, not the best photos. I thought I would go blind before I got the black on done ????


Lovely. You and Fan are the cross stitch experts. I haven't done one in years.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Can't help you there. Actually might you have your setting for draft? One of our printers had that option, uses less ink but is fainter.
> I'm miles behind now. HAven't done any since I stopped when I was sick. Need to find them all and see if I've avoided losing any links.
> How have you gone at keeping up?


I've checked my settings and I don't seem to have a draft or one to darken the ink. I'm way behind. Still working on 13. Slow going because of the carry-overs. I've not been pushing it though. Some of them are not really appealing so I'll pick and choose which ones to do.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just taking a moment to post before I forget everything I have read. I have been reading every night until 3 or 4 in the morning but still have all of August to catch up on. I think I will have to resort to just the highlights, but hate to miss out on general chit chat.
> 
> TAMI.... I am so very sorry to hear about your cousin. It is never easy but really a shock when so totally unexpected. Thoughts, prayers and hugs sent your way.
> 
> ...


Great painting on the parking space.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is Clementine the one who was born minus one leg?


She is! But she had corrective procedures on the day of the eclipse--so I guess that was supposed to be her actual "born day." :sm04:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> You've all met Cyrus, Celestial Cephalopod, and here is his stellar sister, Clementine, Cosmic Calamari. They go to the art show tomorrow (really hoping there is room and they are accepted!). I love this one--turned out much prettier than I expected!


Turned out great. Love the fabric for the tentacles and perfect fabric for the body. Great job Sorlenna.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hoping to hear something about Sam soon. Hoping he has continued to gain and heal.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver, seems you are in the middle of a lot of confusing issues to deal with, especially to do with your mother and the mesh. It must be so difficult to be grieving and dealing with paperwork and the mesh at the same time. Stay safe from the hurricane.

Tami, hoping you find that this is something that can be helped. Thinking of you.

Thanks to Sassafras's PM's I did some back alignment and then one yoga pose and then a relaxation/healing exercise. I will try and do a little more as my strength builds but it was good to start.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Jynx I'm exhausted just reading about your schedule! I hope you get some time to rest up.

Daralene, I too have a hard time with noise. I think it's just rude to be loud in a restaurant like that (unless one is attending a rock concert or a football game or somewhere it's expected, I see no reason for it). I don't even like going to the pool hall anymore as the music is so loud it's hard to have a conversation. I guess I'm fuddy too! LOL

Tami, I agree about not borrowing trouble. While it's natural to worry some, don't get ahead of yourself...hope the tests show things more clearly. 

Happy birthday to Shirley and a belated to Marianne!

Bonnie, it's hard for me to comprehend the size of today's giant snakes...sure wouldn't want to meet one of the prehistoric ones! On TV, I can watch them, but I sure would not be in the swamp barefoot!

DD's physical therapy is making her very tired, but she is doing her exercises and I'm sure getting stronger as a result, but we know using muscles we aren't used to using is hard at first. Bub has decided, mostly, not to have the surgery, I think...he will see the orthopedic doc in September and talk it over, but that is what he told me on Wednesday. Today he should get his new hearing aids (should have had them beginning of the month but one didn't work when he went to pick them up!). I'm doing OK health wise as far as I know but need to get this weight under control before I gain any more (I am bad about stress eating and we have gone out a lot lately). 

And now need to get the morning chores done. Keeping all in my thoughts, sending hugs and blessings to all, and hoping all in the path of the hurricane stay safe.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, and a big thank you to all for your comments on the squid kids! Your support means a great deal to me!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, and a big thank you to all for your comments on the squid kids! Your support means a great deal to me!


They are so cool.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Awww, thanks. I did have such a lovely time last night with another colleague from the school and his wife. She started very fine lace crochet about 1997, which was after we had moved to Germany, then a few years ago (guess the time has flown by, 17 yrs. with the spinning.) she started knitting and spinning. She went to school for spinning up in Canada and is now a teacher and I am so proud of her. She is teaching spinning at Rhinebeck this year. One course I would love to take is what spinning wheel to choose. She will have a big assortment of spinning wheels so you can try them all and ask her questions, etc. I don't remember what other courses she is teaching, but all related to spinning. Oh yes, one is to do with advanced drop spindle spinning.
> 
> Today I have a 2 hr. drive to Ithaca to see my BFF who moved near there and her sister. We will meet for dinner and have a great time but I do want to head back home as soon as possible as there are so many deer in that area, making evening driving hazardous. Shame I woke up so early as I will need a nap and will have to leave around the time I normally take a nap. It will all be worth it to see them. Funny how I had plans and then DH planned two dinners out same week trying to get everything in before school starts. Not helping the diet but sure a lovely way to undiet. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I'll try and get back on plan tomorrow. Sassafras is helping inspire me to exercise gently, so hopefully I will get off the computer and JUST DO IT. :sm02: :sm24:
> 
> Just had to mention that I can't believe how people scream at each other. Mind you, they were having a good time, not mad, but the big parties near us (two of them) were literally screaming to be heard. By the time we left I was almost sick. I had such a hard time hearing what was being said at our table as one party of about 8 was right to our left and a party of about 15 on our right. A lovely small Italian neighborhood restaurant with a pizza chef from Italy. I don't know why people feel they have to scream. I actually come from a family that was like that when we got together but since I have lived away from home for over 50 yrs. I am no longer used to it. One of our party, a fellow musician, said he thinks it is because so much music is so loud today that people are going deaf. It was wonderful that they were all having a good time and it was done in good spirit but it actually affected me physically and made me feel sick. Maybe it's just that I'm becoming a fuddy old lady.


Hope you are feeling well enough to enjoy your time with your friends & get home safely, those darn her.
I've been telling DH for many years we should invest in hearing aid companies since hearing young people with the horrendously loud music in their vehicles, I don't know how they stand it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to Marianne and Shirley!


What a great card.
Happy birthday, Marianne & Shirley


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> This was done in office but I needed to wear something he could work around. Waiting to get blood work done now.


I hope you get some answers soon, the uncertainty is hard on you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Did you get the storm? It wasn't all that warm here yesterday so I guess you're getting our hot weather. I can't imagine looking for snakes. They give me the willies.


No storm, just lots of wind


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Glad you are going into summer. So glad also that you have something to hang onto as you go out. Is Ringo back to his back yard now? Hoping and praying that you will be notified sooner than later of an MRI appointment. Glad you are still using your hands for a bit of knitting. So sorry for the pain involved. Bummer that.
> Penny will be a very good fit, if, and when, she and Katy come to terms. However, Katy is coming to the front of her safe area more and Penny gets a firm no and leave it when she goes to the gate. I was able to get her a rawhide chew bone today and she has been far more involved with it and hardly paying any attention to Katy cat. She has also decided that she can eat her kibble when it is prepared for her rather than to wait until noon. The vet says she should loose 8 pounds, so we are doing much walking, which she seems to enjoy, though her idea of heel needs a bit of adjusting. Fortunately, she is very good about going out for toileting. She has teeth needing cleaning, which we will do Tuesday morning, and Katy to go for well baby check up Saturday. So we will have used up much of the leftovers we had from Molly. Good thing though, they simply moved the VIP membership left over from Molly to Penny which was a big saving. Working tomorrow so shall have to get reused to getting up early. But, glad for the income.


It sounds like you are making progress with her, I think she's going to be one very well loved beagle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Caught up. Great work on the projects posted! Prayers for all. And a big group hug! Had my EMG on lower extremities today. After waiting 2 hours and freezing. Had to wear loose shorts and it was barely 70F plus the a/c. Then got wrapped in a blanket to warm me up enough to get the correct results. Not thrilled. Leaning towards peripheral neuropathy, but not definitive. Blood work in the morning to help define some answers. Have to wait until 5 pm on September 7. Sigh. I just did blood work. At least he won't repeat that. He checked what had been done already. Trying to wrap my mind around things but hard to do without answers.
> 
> For better news, friend called tonight to tell me that the genealogy librarian found a whole bunch of information on my family that has already been done, including letters and side lines with relationships! I will get to see that on Saturday!


That all doesn't sound fun, I hope that you get some really good answers and solutions. 
The genealogy information is great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I thought you might be interested in my CrossStitch pictures, not the best photos. I thought I would go blind before I got the black on done ????


Those are lovely and a huge amount of work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> The family info gives you something to keep your mind off what is going on. Not a good option to be looking at. But at least you will know what you are dealing with then.


So true!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sending (((( hugs ????)))) to you Tami , hope you get some answers soon and then a good treatment plan


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just taking a moment to post before I forget everything I have read. I have been reading every night until 3 or 4 in the morning but still have all of August to catch up on. I think I will have to resort to just the highlights, but hate to miss out on general chit chat.
> 
> TAMI.... I am so very sorry to hear about your cousin. It is never easy but really a shock when so totally unexpected. Thoughts, prayers and hugs sent your way.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Doing my best to either not think about it, or trying to stay positive when I do think about it. Love Luvvy's parking spot! Prayers for everyone in TX.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I thought you might be interested in my CrossStitch pictures, not the best photos. I thought I would go blind before I got the black on done ????


Wow!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> He isn't supposed to use Salonpas because of the aspirin. I'll read the label on the biofreeze to see what it has.
> 
> Your cross stitch is stunning!
> 
> I need to do some deep cleaning too...too much stuff to move and clean under. :sm16: I usually do it when we have a couple of nice cool days.


Biofreeze doesn't have aspirin, it's main ingredient is menthol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just the one birthday of note, today, Shirley- Designer1234
> 
> and one I never got around to mentioning a number of days ago- Marianne (Gwen's friend)
> 
> *Many Happy Returns to you both*


Happy Birthday Shirley!

Sent Marianne Birthday wishes on Facebook but sending them again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> My other prints come out well. It's just these patterns that don't.


Hmm


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just taking a moment to post before I forget everything I have read. I have been reading every night until 3 or 4 in the morning but still have all of August to catch up on. I think I will have to resort to just the highlights, but hate to miss out on general chit chat.
> 
> TAMI.... I am so very sorry to hear about your cousin. It is never easy but really a shock when so totally unexpected. Thoughts, prayers and hugs sent your way.
> 
> ...


You've certainly been busy the last while, goodness. 
Livey did a fantastic job of painting, so bright and happy. :sm24: 
Yes, I sure hope it doesn't hit badly, staying put is a very good idea unless absolutely necessary to move to higher ground, I sure hope your niece's home is far enough up and away that she doesn't have any damage. Hoping that SA doesn't get too much flooding rain from it too.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

busyworkerbee said:


> OMG My first almost 12 hour shift. Add travel time of hour and a half each way to that and I am buggered. Thankfully not an everyday occurrence for me, as much as I like the pay. Did expect to have to do a carpet cleanup, but my fur baby waited for me to get home. Now enjoying cereal for dinner as too tired to cook.
> 
> Will catch up in morning with new KTP. Night all


Eeek, I just started 12 hour shifts myself, but only a 15 minute drive, 1 1/2 hour drive is a lot to add to it...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> OMG My first almost 12 hour shift. Add travel time of hour and a half each way to that and I am buggered. Thankfully not an everyday occurrence for me, as much as I like the pay. Did expect to have to do a carpet cleanup, but my fur baby waited for me to get home. Now enjoying cereal for dinner as too tired to cook.
> 
> Will catch up in morning with new KTP. Night all


Wow, that makes for about a 15 hour day, I would imagine you are dead on your feet, cereal seems like a good idea, hope you slept really well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It will be fun to try.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mine is so unorganized and in different rooms. I need a designated room and hopefully that will happen soon.


A designated room is always helpful when it's available. :sm24:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Some pics from my "garden", which is actually just 4 tomato plants up against the side of the garage where the soil is the best, according to my hubby. As it is the house where he grew up, he should know!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did try to be careful and was afraid I may have overdone it but surprisingly I'm not even sore this morning. I think the water exercise class is really helping with my flexibility and strength even though I haven't been at it that long. I'm about to start again as soon as I catch up here;
> it is 7:13 a.m. right now. It will be another full day but boy am I getting a lot done! You wouldn't think so if you saw the house but like I said I'm doing deep cleaning; things like scrubbing between all the bricks on the fireplace, finally got DH to move the *(^%$ cords he had left hanging all across the living room wall from the security system, etc. I moved the big tv in the craft room to another location (which he said wouldn't work but did). DH then discovered the security system wouldn't plug into the old tv (it was really, really old) and he went and bought a new Roku TV at Walmart for $139. Let me just say I wish our big screen was a roku tv; it is amazing! Lots of free movie channels out there I've discovered.
> First thing I'll be tackling today is the craft room; purging and reorganizing all the yarn & fabric then moving around my big tables (2 -6ft tables).
> 
> Bottom line....I refuse to life in such a embarrassingly messy & dirty house any longer! A new set of house rules in effect immediately!


It's great that the water exercise is helping with flexibility and strength, and I'm sure endurance too. 
I love our Roku tv. 
I need to get into the basement and get it all cleaned out and organized.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just the one birthday of note, today, Shirley- Designer1234
> 
> and one I never got around to mentioning a number of days ago- Marianne (Gwen's friend)
> 
> *Many Happy Returns to you both*


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHIRLEY!!!!!*

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY MARIANNE!!!*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> My DH used to get it from his podiatrist. I don't know if our pharmacies carry it here.


Both of our chiropractors carry biofreeze that you can go in and purchase.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Jynx I'm exhausted just reading about your schedule! I hope you get some time to rest up.
> 
> Daralene, I too have a hard time with noise. I think it's just rude to be loud in a restaurant like that (unless one is attending a rock concert or a football game or somewhere it's expected, I see no reason for it). I don't even like going to the pool hall anymore as the music is so loud it's hard to have a conversation. I guess I'm fuddy too! LOL
> 
> ...


Marla is tired after her pt too, but if it's working, well worth it. 
Stress eating is a hard one, we always have stress and we have to eat to live.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pics from my "garden", which is actually just 4 tomato plants up against the side of the garage where the soil is the best, according to my hubby. As it is the house where he grew up, he should know!


Wow! Those are huge, and great looking tomatoes too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a great card.
> Happy birthday, Marianne & Shirley


Happy Birthday from me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No storm, just lots of wind


I see Texas is in for a hurricane today. Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pics from my "garden", which is actually just 4 tomato plants up against the side of the garage where the soil is the best, according to my hubby. As it is the house where he grew up, he should know!


They look so much better than mine.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pics from my "garden", which is actually just 4 tomato plants up against the side of the garage where the soil is the best, according to my hubby. As it is the house where he grew up, he should know!


Lots of lovely tomatoes there. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, just followed link for helix knitting. I enjoyed it and will try for next pair of socks! And , of corse, next three pair as you are using only 1/3 of ball per sock. And will be fun to see how stripes change with using different order of Yarns.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, wonderful to see your post! I'm sure your bathroom redo will be much smoother. DD's bd celebration sounds scrumptious. Love the "sun" parking. Praying for safety for all through this hurricane.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pics from my "garden", which is actually just 4 tomato plants up against the side of the garage where the soil is the best, according to my hubby. As it is the house where he grew up, he should know!


Those tomatoes are looking wonderful :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks so much Julie.
> 
> Happy Birthday Designer1234 - Shirley.
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday Marianne.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've witnessed embroidery (tiny cross stitch), crewel, weaving, spinning, sewing, quilting, painting, crocheting and knitting at her house. What a talented lady and I'm still green with envy of her craft room!


multi-talented indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie, and Happy Birthday ladies. :sm11: :sm11:


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, love the term undiet. You are inspiring me to practice yoga, as you are doing it, I seem only to be talking about doing it! So glad we are sisters. I don't like loud conversations either. May be my FM, but loud environments make me tense and sore. Safe travels to Ithaca.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, essential oil class sounds wonderful. I get tempted to learn drop spinning. But, always manage not to look at you tube demos, as I have too many hobbies already.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pics from my "garden", which is actually just 4 tomato plants up against the side of the garage where the soil is the best, according to my hubby. As it is the house where he grew up, he should know!


My tomatoes were a total failure last season. Yours look great Nikki.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Did you get the storm? It wasn't all that warm here yesterday so I guess you're getting our hot weather. I can't imagine looking for snakes. They give me the willies.


Liz, our little town made the L.A newscasts yesterday. A local family saw a rattlesnake poking out from under their children's playhouse. Animal control was called and they captured that snake, and when they upended playhouse found nest of 18 babies! Their children and dog play there almost daily. Shiver me timbers. Thank heaven it didn't end in tragedy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, our little town made the L.A newscasts yesterday. A local family saw a rattlesnake poking out from under their children's playhouse. Animal control was called and they captured that snake, and when they upended playhouse found nest of 18 babies! Their children and dog play there almost daily. Shiver me timbers. Thank heaven it didn't end in tragedy.


Goodness gracious- providence was with them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for bd reminders!
Marianne, happy belated birthday. Hope you had a wonderful day.

Shirley, happy, happy birthday. Hope you had time for painting. You must be having wonderful weather with warmer temps and longer days.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, admire your energy. Like Sorlenna, I don't do thorough cleaning until cooler temps. Though did notice oven needs cleaning. Thankfully self cleaning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for bd reminders!
> Marianne, happy belated birthday. Hope you had a wonderful day.
> 
> Shirley, happy, happy birthday. Hope you had time for painting. You must be having wonderful weather with warmer temps and longer days.


My pleasure!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, yum!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My pleasure!


????❤


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, just uploaded to my brain the amazing organization you did on your fabric! Wow!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Biofreeze doesn't have aspirin, it's main ingredient is menthol


Yep, I looked up the ingredients list. So I passed along the info to him and he can see if he wants to try it.

Your tomatoes look great! Nothing better than one fresh off the vine!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! Those are huge, and great looking tomatoes too.


That was they biggest one, most are more average size, but they are very yummy, much better flavor than store bought, will definitely do again next year


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> My tomatoes were a total failure last season. Yours look great Nikki.


Thank you. We got so much rain this summer, we never had to water them, so they were pretty much hands off, so I can't really take any credit for them, lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla is tired after her pt too, but if it's working, well worth it.
> Stress eating is a hard one, we always have stress and we have to eat to live.


Yeah. I'm usually pretty good at controlling it, and lately it's not "how much" I'm eating but "what." So I need to get more fruit, etc. in my diet and lay off the starch.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, admire your energy. Like Sorlenna, I don't do thorough cleaning until cooler temps. Though did notice oven needs cleaning. Thankfully self cleaning.


I usually do the oven a week or so before Thanksgiving. Occasionally will do it more than once a year but find in the summer I hardly use it so yearly seems to work.

I saw that story about the rattlesnakes but didn't realize it was your town. Yikes. So glad they were found before the kids/dogs/parents encountered them the hard way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, our little town made the L.A newscasts yesterday. A local family saw a rattlesnake poking out from under their children's playhouse. Animal control was called and they captured that snake, and when they upended playhouse found nest of 18 babies! Their children and dog play there almost daily. Shiver me timbers. Thank heaven it didn't end in tragedy.


OMG, I'm glad they got rid of them before someone got hurt


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That was they biggest one, most are more average size, but they are very yummy, much better flavor than store bought, will definitely do again next year


Great looking tomatoes. Except for a few cherry tomatoes I never buy them as the store ones taste like cardboard ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Note to self. Start on page 22. It is 4 in the morning and I figure 3 hours of sleep is better than none. I have a chance to catch up here tomorrow and think I will just read the highlights for the missed weeks now.
> 
> Sonja... I am so sorry you have had such rough news lately. It is hard to know what to do in difficult times. So glad your sister and you are having a chance to catch up and spend some time together.


Thank you jynx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> OMG My first almost 12 hour shift. Add travel time of hour and a half each way to that and I am buggered. Thankfully not an everyday occurrence for me, as much as I like the pay. Did expect to have to do a carpet cleanup, but my fur baby waited for me to get home. Now enjoying cereal for dinner as too tired to cook.
> 
> Will catch up in morning with new KTP. Night all


That is a long day Heather hope you are having a good nights sleep


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you get some answers soon, the uncertainty is hard on you


Me too. It sure is.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pics from my "garden", which is actually just 4 tomato plants up against the side of the garage where the soil is the best, according to my hubby. As it is the house where he grew up, he should know!


Great looking tomatoes Nikki , ive just had a big full salad and every vegetable was grown in the garden , they all taste and smell much fresher , used the strawberries to make strawberry tarts and think I will go and have another one ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That all doesn't sound fun, I hope that you get some really good answers and solutions.
> The genealogy information is great.


May have just found the missing uncle. Still born 1911. I was just at the local vital statistics office! I wasn't smart enough last time and only aske for Reggie G. This time I also asked for my grandmother aunt and uncle. Told them I was also looking for a sibling around those years. I'll keep looking!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, our little town made the L.A newscasts yesterday. A local family saw a rattlesnake poking out from under their children's playhouse. Animal control was called and they captured that snake, and when they upended playhouse found nest of 18 babies! Their children and dog play there almost daily. Shiver me timbers. Thank heaven it didn't end in tragedy.


So thankful the children are safe and snakes are gone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is a long day Heather hope you are having a good nights sleep


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, our little town made the L.A newscasts yesterday. A local family saw a rattlesnake poking out from under their children's playhouse. Animal control was called and they captured that snake, and when they upended playhouse found nest of 18 babies! Their children and dog play there almost daily. Shiver me timbers. Thank heaven it didn't end in tragedy.


OH MY!!!! That's scary, thank goodness that no one was bitten, that could have been tragic for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> May have just found the missing uncle. Still born 1911. I was just at the local vital statistics office! I wasn't smart enough last time and only aske for Reggie G. This time I also asked for my grandmother aunt and uncle. Told them I was also looking for a sibling around those years. I'll keep looking!


Oh wow! That's exciting, good luck on your hunt.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pics from my "garden", which is actually just 4 tomato plants up against the side of the garage where the soil is the best, according to my hubby. As it is the house where he grew up, he should know!


Wow, they are beauties!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone. May I say, a huge thank you for the wonderful feedback re my cross stitching ability.
It means a lot that you appreciate my crafting efforts. 

Gwen, thanks to you for finding Darth for me, and all best of luck with your big cleaning project.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That was they biggest one, most are more average size, but they are very yummy, much better flavor than store bought, will definitely do again next year


Scrumptious tomatoes, In a couple of months we will be planting our patch again, hoping for a better season. As Julie said, last season was woeful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, Bonnie, Tami, KayeJo, I know, I shivered just reading the fb post. Also shivered remembering Maya and I coming across a sidewinder on our walk this summer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you. We got so much rain this summer, we never had to water them, so they were pretty much hands off, so I can't really take any credit for them, lol


 :sm24:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

KateB said:


> Wow, they are beauties!


Thank you


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, our little town made the L.A newscasts yesterday. A local family saw a rattlesnake poking out from under their children's playhouse. Animal control was called and they captured that snake, and when they upended playhouse found nest of 18 babies! Their children and dog play there almost daily. Shiver me timbers. Thank heaven it didn't end in tragedy.


How scary is that! Some heavenly angel was watching over those children and the dog.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kate and I have started out the Tea Party for this week- please join us at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-490781-1.html


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, our little town made the L.A newscasts yesterday. A local family saw a rattlesnake poking out from under their children's playhouse. Animal control was called and they captured that snake, and when they upended playhouse found nest of 18 babies! Their children and dog play there almost daily. Shiver me timbers. Thank heaven it didn't end in tragedy.


Thank heavens indeed. Could have had a terrible ending.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow! That's exciting, good luck on your hunt.


Thanks!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just the one birthday of note, today, Shirley- Designer1234
> 
> and one I never got around to mentioning a number of days ago- Marianne (Gwen's friend)
> 
> *Many Happy Returns to you both*


????Happy birthday, Shirley and Gwen????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> My other prints come out well. It's just these patterns that don't.


Sometimes I think there are little imps that live in computers that make troubles that are impossible to explain!????


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Dropping in to say I'm praying to keep our family in Texas in the gulf area safe. I have a very dear friend there and keeping tabs on her. I know I haven't been on lately and I'm truly sorry but you all are in my thoughts and prayers. God Bless you all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Dropping in to say I'm praying to keep our family in Texas in the gulf area safe. I have a very dear friend there and keeping tabs on her. I know I haven't been on lately and I'm truly sorry but you all are in my thoughts and prayers. God Bless you all.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-490781-1.html

Come see us at this week's tea party.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are some healthy looking tomato plants and some yummy looking tomatoes.


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pics from my "garden", which is actually just 4 tomato plants up against the side of the garage where the soil is the best, according to my hubby. As it is the house where he grew up, he should know!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was frightening! Thank goodness they were able to capture them and no one (pets included) were injured. 


sassafras123 said:


> Liz, our little town made the L.A newscasts yesterday. A local family saw a rattlesnake poking out from under their children's playhouse. Animal control was called and they captured that snake, and when they upended playhouse found nest of 18 babies! Their children and dog play there almost daily. Shiver me timbers. Thank heaven it didn't end in tragedy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well being in air conditioning is the only reason I've been able to do it! Still not finished. I have been so tired today that I've not accomplished much (at least compared to the past two days). Just can't get as much done in the same amount of time as I used to be able to do.
Gee....do you think I'm getting older or something? HAHAHA I'm slowly getting it taken care of though and that is a positive for sure.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, admire your energy. Like Sorlenna, I don't do thorough cleaning until cooler temps. Though did notice oven needs cleaning. Thankfully self cleaning.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well being in air conditioning is the only reason I've been able to do it! Still not finished. I have been so tired today that I've not accomplished much (at least compared to the past two days). Just can't get as much done in the same amount of time as I used to be able to do.
> Gee....do you think I'm getting older or something? HAHAHA I'm slowly getting it taken care of though and that is a positive for sure.


Yes dear Gwen, the mind wants to do so much, but the aging body doesn't keep up the pace like we used to. I've been busy yanking weeds out this week and the ole bod knows it! Sounds like you've done heaps good for you????


----------

